# Der Elektronik-Thread



## Re4dt (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Was ist Elektronik?

Die Elektonik befasst sich mit elektronischen Bauteilen,Baugruppen oder Schaltungen. 
Zur Elektronik gehören zahlreiche Gebiete, von der Halbleitelektronik bis hin zur Nanoelektronik. Seit dem erfolg des Computers und der weiterführenden Entwicklung der Informationstechnologie wurde die Elektronik ständig erweitert. Heute ist Sie nicht mehr aus vielen Bereichen wegzudenken. 

Bauteile in der Elektronik

Wichtige Bauelemente sind Integrierte Schaltungen (IC Mikrochips), Halbleiterdiode, Zener-Diode, Transistor, Thyristor, Widerstand, Kondensator, Elektronenröhre, Relais und Induktivität.

Physikalische Größen berechnen

Ohm'sches Gesetz: U = R * I -----------                                                   Elektrische Leistung: P = U * I = U²/R = R * I²

U = Spannung in Volt (V)---------         R = Widerstand in Ohm (V/A = Ω)-------- -         I =Stromstärke in Ampere (A)


​​


----------



## Re4dt (10. Dezember 2011)

Platzhalter... 

Danke an Pain ​


----------



## Re4dt (10. Dezember 2011)

So ich hätte zu beginn auch gleich eine Frage  Baue momentan eine Lichtorgel die ich von ELV bestellt habe. Spannung 12V-14V.
Nun damit sie funktioniert wird der Line Out angeschloßen an die Platine. Meine Frage wäre es möglich ein kleines Kondensator Mikrofon zu anzuschließen ? Statt des Line Out's?


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (10. Dezember 2011)

schöne sache!
dann fang ich gleich mal mit ner frage an: kabelquerschnitte:
(auch wenns vielleicht mehr elektrik ist)

geh ich recht in der annahme, dass zwischen querschnittsfläche und maximal zumutbarer leistung ein proportionaler zusammenhang besteht?
ist schon ne weile her bei mir...

ich will endlich mal mein effektboard im proberaum an eine gemeinsame strippe hängen und hab mir hierzu eine dreifachdose (aufputz) zur montage im baumarkt gekauft.
nun hab ich noch was dreiadriges kabel mit 0,75mm² hier.
ich werd zwar nur knapp 2 ampere benötigen, aber kann man das so rechnen, dass es mit ungefähr 8A belastbar wäre?
1,5mm² sind ja soweit ich weiss der standart für die normale 16A hausleitung...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. Dezember 2011)

tip-doppelkeks schrieb:


> geh ich recht in der annahme, dass  zwischen querschnittsfläche und maximal zumutbarer leistung ein  proportionaler zusammenhang besteht?



Negativ! Es ist nicht proportional. Ein dünner Leiter kann/darf im  Verhältnis zur Stromstärke wesentlich mehr Strom führen als ein dicker. Ein Beispiel: Eine 35µm dünne und 0,2mm breite Leiterbahn  (0,007mm²) kann 1A führen, wenn sie sich um ca. 35°C erwärmen darf, was  einer Stromdichte von knapp 143A/mm² entspricht. Ein 150mm² dicker  Leiter darf im günstigen Fall dagegen mit gerade mal rund 300A belastet  werden, was einer Stromdichte von ca. 2A/mm² entspricht...



tip-doppelkeks schrieb:


> ich  will endlich mal mein effektboard im proberaum an eine gemeinsame  strippe hängen und hab mir hierzu eine dreifachdose (aufputz) zur  montage im baumarkt gekauft.
> nun hab ich noch was dreiadriges kabel mit 0,75mm² hier.
> ich werd zwar nur knapp 2 ampere benötigen, aber kann man das so rechnen, dass es mit ungefähr 8A belastbar wäre?
> 1,5mm² sind ja soweit ich weiss der standart für die normale 16A hausleitung...


 
...dem entsprechend könnte man einen 0,75mm² Leiter mit wesentlich mehr als 8A belasten und eine 1,5mm² Leitung kann auch je nach Verlegeart, Häufung und Umgebungstemperatur wesentlich mehr als 16A.

@Re4dt

Klar kann man das. Man muss dann eventuell die Eingangsimpedanz der Schaltung anpassen.


----------



## Re4dt (10. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> @Re4dt
> 
> Klar kann man das. Man muss dann eventuell die Eingangsimpedanz der Schaltung anpassen.


 Dank dir  Wie kann ich das anpassen? Ist leider eine Fertigschaltung 
Werde mich wahrscheinlich dieses hier bestellen -> MCE 100 - Elektret-Kodensator-Mikrofonkapsel - Mikrofone bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2011)

Interessanter Thread!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. Dezember 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Dank dir  Wie kann ich das anpassen? Ist leider eine Fertigschaltung
> Werde mich wahrscheinlich dieses hier bestellen -> MCE 100 - Elektret-Kodensator-Mikrofonkapsel - Mikrofone bei reichelt elektronik


 
Auch aus der Fertigschaltung kann man Bauteile ausbauen und durch andere ersetzen. Bei dem Mikro sollte es aber nicht nötig sein.


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (11. Dezember 2011)

oh, wieder was dazugelernt!
dankeschön!


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (12. Dezember 2011)

hab schonmal abonniert  
mach gerade eine Ausbildung als Industriemechaniker deswegen habe ich nicht viel mit elektronik zu tun vllt. hilft das ein wenig  ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Dezember 2011)

Superthread.

Vlt wären so ein paar Basics für laien auch ganz interresant.
So E.-Technik für anfänger???
keine ahnung mit links oder so.
Hast ja keine Platzhalter gelassen^^.


MFG


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (12. Dezember 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Superthread.
> 
> Vlt wären so ein paar Basics für laien auch ganz interresant.
> So E.-Technik für anfänger???
> ...



Stimme ich zu das wäre super  oder einfach von wikipedia kopieren und das unverständlich nochmal in deinen wörtern erklären 
Erleichtert die Arbeit etwas und Nützt doppelt soviel


----------



## Re4dt (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde es gut das der Thread bisschen zum leben erweckt wird.  
Ich werde morgen den Startpost editieren  und umschreiben.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja klar es muss ja einer Anfangen  
Soll ja auch Erfolg Haben 
Würde dir zu Gute kommen und Allen andern PcGH User die noch Ganz am Anfang mit der Elektronic stehen
(ICH)


----------



## Re4dt (13. Dezember 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Vlt wären so ein paar Basics für laien auch ganz interresant.
> So E.-Technik für anfänger???
> keine ahnung mit links oder so.
> Hast ja keine Platzhalter gelassen^^.


Dank Pain ist da nun einer.  Hab bisschen was Editiert. Wird natürlich jeden Tag erweitert. Findet ihr das so übersichtlich? Was für Links soll ich in den Platzhalter packen? 


Soo BTW damit ich nicht zuviel Rede hier ein Aktuelles Projekt von mir.  Bin noch nicht ganz Fertig ^^


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (13. Dezember 2011)

Sieht kompliziert aus ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Dezember 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Dank Pain ist da nun einer.  Hab bisschen was Editiert. Wird natürlich jeden Tag erweitert. Findet ihr das so übersichtlich? Was für Links soll ich in den Platzhalter packen?



Ja ist OK so.
Zum beispiel ,die einzelne Bauteile mit Bild erklären.
Am besten von Adam und Eva anfangen.
Gibt es bestimmt in andern Foren schon .
Vlt noch links zu einem LED-Wiederstandsrechner usw.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Dezember 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Soo BTW damit ich nicht zuviel Rede hier ein Aktuelles Projekt von mir.  Bin noch nicht ganz Fertig ^^


 
Mit sowas habe ich auch vor etwa 13 Jahren mal angefangen. Nächste Woche versuche ich mit meinem aktuellen Projekt fertig zu werden. Es ist eine µController gesteuerte RGB-LED-Schaltung, die mit einer Funkfernbedienung, Taster und PC gesteuert werden kann - mit unzähligen Lichtprogrammen, die ich jede Zeit beliebig erweitern kann. Die Schaltung war zwar schon fertig, aber auf mehreren Leiterplatten, die mit einem Haufen Leitungen verbunden waren, jetzt muss alles auf Eine. Dann mache ich ein Paar Fotos.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nur 也乎 verstanden


----------



## Re4dt (13. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Mit sowas habe ich auch vor etwa 13 Jahren mal angefangen. Nächste Woche versuche ich mit meinem aktuellen Projekt fertig zu werden. Es ist eine µController gesteuerte RGB-LED-Schaltung, die mit einer Funkfernbedienung, Taster und PC gesteuert werden kann - mit unzähligen Lichtprogrammen, die ich jede Zeit beliebig erweitern kann. Die Schaltung war zwar schon fertig, aber auf mehreren Leiterplatten, die mit einem Haufen Leitungen verbunden waren, jetzt muss alles auf Eine. Dann mache ich ein Paar Fotos.


 Dann geh ich davon aus das die Steuerung Programmierbar ist? Über den PC ? Freu mich auf Bilder  
Wird es über Infarot gesteuert? 
Ich will mir so einen 3D LED Cube bauen. Aber mir fehlt es noch an Wissen bei SMD's  Trau mich noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Dezember 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Dann geh ich davon aus das die Steuerung Programmierbar ist? Über den PC ? Freu mich auf Bilder


 
Versteht sich von selbst, ist ja ein µController drauf.



Re4dt schrieb:


> Wird es über Infarot gesteuert?


 
Nö, eine Funkferbedienung steuert über Funk.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Dezember 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Dann geh ich davon aus das die Steuerung Programmierbar ist? Über den PC ? Freu mich auf Bilder
> Wird es über Infarot gesteuert?
> Ich will mir so einen 3D LED Cube bauen. Aber mir fehlt es noch an Wissen bei SMD's  Trau mich noch nicht so ganz.



Zum aufwärmen kannste ja mal den bauen^^.

LED-Cube LC444, 4x4x4 LEDs, Komplettbausatz | ELV-Elektronik_

LED´s und Netzteil muste noch extra kaufen.

hab leider die IC falsch rum eingelötet^^.

hab die kennung nicht gesehen(sehr sehr ,klein) und gedacht das das die spritzgußpunkte die kennung ist (was nicht normgerecht währe).
Peinlich ,Peinlich  .Software wird mitgeliefert,Schaltplan,aufbauanleitung...

Leider hab ich ihn nicht in betrieb gesehen^^.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Dezember 2011)

Bestell dir einfach ein neues IC. Was ist das für eins?

Bis meine RGB-LED-Schaltung fertig ist, habe ich hier Bilder von meinen Schaltungen, welche ich vor vielen Jahren mehr oder weniger als Einstieg in die Elektronikentwicklung gebaut habe.

1. Meine aller erste selbst entwickelte und gebaute digitale Schaltung: Digitale Uhr mit Stunden-, Minuten- und Sekundenanzeige mit Netzanschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Meine zweite Entwicklung: 16 x 16 LED-Matrix mit einem EPROM-Speicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Danach kam die Mini-IR-Lichtschranke mit Richtungerkennung und Durchgangzähler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. IHK-Abschlussprüfung zum Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme 2005.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich auch schon drann gedacht.
Hab aber beim auslöten(was bei IC´s nicht so einfach ist),leider auch ein paar leiterbahnen beschädigt^^.
Wenn ich mal wieder 30 € über hab kauf ich den Bausatz noch einmal.
(Der würfel sieht auch nicht mehr ganz so schön aus,muste den auch wieder komplett ablöten.
Läst sich aber am ehesten wieder richten^^)


PS.: Sind zwei Toshiba ULN 2803 APG Chips.
http://www.semicon.toshiba.co.jp/do...LN2803AFWG_ULN2804APG_en_datasheet_110820.pdf


Junge ,Junge
die dotmatrix war bestimmt ganz schönes gefummel^^.
Hast schon ne menge auf die Beine gestellt.
Da du das auch beruflich machst,haste ja echt den Plan^^.
Ich mache das hi und da mal Hobbymäßig.
LED´s haben es mir angetan^^.
So für nette beleuchtung am Schreibtisch.


----------



## Re4dt (15. Dezember 2011)

Leute könnt ihr mit mal sagen ob ich richtig liege. 
Also ich habe hier 4 Keramikkondensatoren, diese haben lediglich eine Bezeichnung und sind nicht in Farad angegeben. Nun einer von diesen hat die Bezeichnung 184J.
Das J steht doch für eine Toleranz von 5%
Und um es in Farad zu berechnen muss ich 18*18⁴ machen oder wie ?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. Dezember 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Und um es in Farad zu berechnen muss ich 18*18⁴ machen oder wie ?


 
Nicht ganz. Es sind 18*10^4 pF oder 180*10³ pF. Es ist ein 180nF Kondensator.


----------



## watercooled (18. Dezember 2011)

Leute ich bräuchte eine Schaltung, die mir bei einer bestimmten Spannung eine Leitung (0.3A max.) kappt, und ab einer bestimmten Spannung wieder aufmacht. Ist sowas schwer zu bauen?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. Dezember 2011)

Für mich wäre das sehr einfach. Ob das für dich schwer ist weiß ich nicht. Aber egal wie einfach eine Schaltung auch ist, eine bestimmte Grundausstattung ist nötig. Was hast du alles da?


----------



## watercooled (19. Dezember 2011)

Lötkolben und Lötzinn  Was brauche ich dafür überhaupt alles? Nen paar Wiederstände, evtl Relais?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. Dezember 2011)

Also ein Lötkolben ist schon mal schlecht - damit kann man notfalls ein Paar Drähte zusammen löten oder wenige Lötstellen, aber nicht eine ganze Schaltung. Jedenfalls würde es keinen Spaß machen und die Qualität wäre mehr als schlecht. Man sollte für sowas eine Lötstation haben. Weiterhin braucht man eine Entlötpumpe/Entlötlitze, da man immer mal auch was entlöten muss. Miniseitenschneider, Spitzzange, Multimeter, Bauteile, Lochrasterplatine, Lötdraht für Brücken oder flexible isolierte Leitung z.B. 0,14mm². Und dann je nachdem wo du die Schaltung einbauen willst, sonstiges Werkzeug.


----------



## watercooled (19. Dezember 2011)

Bis auf die Lochrasterplatine ist alles vorhanden


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hast du schon eine Idee wie die Schaltung aussehen soll? Falls du Hilfe brauchst, dann kann ich was überlegen, brauche aber dann ein Paar mehr Infos von dir.

EDIT:

Meine RGB-LED-Baugruppe ist fertig!


----------



## General Quicksilver (14. Februar 2012)

Was hast du eigentlich für einen Mikrocontroller drauf? Regelst du die LEDs mit einer PWM oder analog? Dein Projekt sieht ja ziemlich interessant aus. 
Was ich generell für Interessierte empfehlen würde, ist sich z.B.: LTSpice (LTspice) zu downloaden (stellt Linear Technology ja zur Verfügung) Linear Technology - Design Simulation and Device Models Auch wenn es englishsprachig ist (sollte aber selbst mit geringen Kenntnissen handhabbar sein), kann man damit schon das Verhalten von etlichen Schaltungen simulieren. Das hat den Vorteil, das im Fehlerfall keine echten Bauteile abrauchen.  Beim realen Aufbau kommen aber noch einige nicht mit simulierte Faktoren hinzu, so das man die Simulationsergebnisse nicht immer 1 zu 1 in die Wirklichkeit übernehmen kann, aber um die Funktion zu überprüfen ist es schon hilfreich.


----------



## Lotz24 (14. Februar 2012)

Zum Ausprobieren und Prüfen ist ltspice hervoragend


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Februar 2012)

@ General Quicksilver

Die MCU ist ein NXP LPC 1343. Source Code habe ich mit dem IAR Compiler geschrieben. Die LEDs werden mit 3 x PWM-Kanal gesteuert - pro Farbe je eins. Das war im Prinzip ein harter, aber konsequenter Einstieg in die Mikrocontroller. LTSpice habe ich an der Arbeit, aber ich benutze es nicht, ich lasse lieber Teile rauchen. Außerdem habe ich NIMultisim. Das ist der große Vorteil, wenn man Beruf und Spaß miteinander verbinden kann. In der Hardwareentwicklung hat man beinahe unbegrenzten Vorrat an Bauteilen und rauchen tut immer wieder mal was.


----------



## General Quicksilver (14. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> @ General Quicksilver
> 
> Die MCU ist ein NXP LPC 1343. Source Code habe ich mit dem IAR Compiler geschrieben. Die LEDs werden mit 3 x PWM-Kanal gesteuert - pro Farbe je eins. Das war im Prinzip ein harter, aber konsequenter Einstieg in die Mikrocontroller. LTSpice habe ich an der Arbeit, aber ich benutze es nicht, ich lasse lieber Teile rauchen. Außerdem habe ich NIMultisim. Das ist der große Vorteil, wenn man Beruf und Spaß miteinander verbinden kann. In der Hardwareentwicklung hat man beinahe unbegrenzten Vorrat an Bauteilen und rauchen tut immer wieder mal was.


 
Sofern das so klappt, passt das doch . 
Ich habe leider nur gewisse Erfahrungen mit dem guten alten PIC16F84A bzw 16F627A (?), aber leider auch nicht so umfangreich.... Naja, meine Bastelleien muss ich selbst finanzieren, da sollten schon nicht z.B. die PowerFETs im Akkord platzen, klar kaputt kann immer mal was gehen, nur sollte es nich gleich alles sein.  LTSpice ist halt kostenlos... und für grobe Fehler funktionierts auch prima. Manchmal zerlegts auch scheinbar grundlos Teile (Fertigungsfehler) mit gleichwertigen Teilen ist alles OK...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Februar 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Manchmal zerlegts auch scheinbar grundlos Teile (Fertigungsfehler) mit gleichwertigen Teilen ist alles OK...


 
Ist mir bis jetzt nur ein mal passiert: Ich habe einen Elko im PC NT ersetzt und obwohl richtig eingebaut, ist er nach dem Einschalten sofort in die Luft geflogen - das war Sauerei.


----------



## General Quicksilver (15. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ist mir bis jetzt nur ein mal passiert: Ich habe einen Elko im PC NT ersetzt und obwohl richtig eingebaut, ist er nach dem Einschalten sofort in die Luft geflogen - das war Sauerei.



Ich kenn das von SMD-Tantal Elkos, richtig gepolt, genügende Spannungsfestigkeit, aber dennoch zerplatzt der. Dann einenbaugleichen neue drauf und alles ist wieder normal.... 
 Bei  Elkos kommts drauf an, ob die eine Sollbruchstelle hasben oder nicht, im letzteren Fall wirds erst richtig lustig, in der Lehrwerkstatt durften wir da eigentlich immer so vor Weihnachten mal paar Uralt Elkos verpolen und Hoch jagen. Das war immer eine ordentliche Sauerei, Spaß hats aber eigentlich jedes mal gemacht (wir hatten die Elkos dann immer in einer Box, das hat die Sauerei etwas eingedämmt..... Ich frage mich wie wohl so ein Powercap fürs Auto abgehen würde, wenn der Verpolungsschutz außer Kraft gesetzt werden würde ... (Das Teil wird bestimmt aber Sollbruchstellen haben, ansonsten wäre das ja wohl schon fahrlässig...)


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Februar 2012)

Bei Powercaps dürfte der "Effekt" mindestens so gut sein wie bei größten Silvester-Krachern.

Übrigens habe ich heute meine "Lüftersteuerung" alias Boost Converter aufgebaut und der funzt bombastisch - damit kann man auch gut Elkos hochjagen, aber nicht durch Verpolung, sondern Überspannung. Selbst mit einer Last von 50Ohm übelt er die Ua in wenigen Augenblicken auf über 20V, dann drehe ich den Comparator ab, damit die Ausgangselkos (25V) nicht in die Luft fliegen. Ich werde morgen die Elkos durch welche für Hochspannung ersetzen und die Last entfernen um zu schauen wie hoch die Ua wird. Später stelle ich den Comparator so ein, dass er bei 12V den Takt sperrt. Danach kann ich meine 12V Lüfter an 5V betreiben.


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. Februar 2012)

Was macht eigentlich dein Boost Converter? Wie hoch ist die Ausgangsspannung noch angestiegen? Und wie sieht die Effektivität aus? Wie groß ist eigentlich der Spannungsripple? (z.B. bei 12V / 24V) Wie groß kann eigentlich die Last bei welcher Spannung werden? Viele Fragen ...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (23. Februar 2012)

Mein Boost Converter ist fertig ung läuft ausgezeichnet, wobei ich am Anfang  einen kleinen Designfehler hatte und jetzige Schaltung einwenig anders  aussieht wie auf dem Schaltplan. An stelle vom Leistungs NPN habe ich  jetzt BUZ71 N-FET und statt 4066 einen 7408, was die Eingangsspannung leider auf 5,5V begrenzt. Leider hatte ich keinen UND-IC als MOSFET. Sonst könnte ich die Schaltung eingangsseitig bis auf 15V hochdrehen und dadurch die Ausgangsspannung ohne Last bestimmt in einen dreistelligen Bereich hochjagen. Vermutlich kann dann auch der Leistungs-FET nicht mehr ohne Kühlkörper laufen. Durch die Änderungen musste ich einen  zusätzlichen Spannungsteiler für den BC639 aufbauen, damit überhaupt ein  Basisstrom fließen kann. Das hat wiederrum den Tastgrad invertiert und  ich auch die Beschaltung des SA555 geringfügig abändern musste um diesen  zurück zu drehen. Aktuell macht die Schaltung aus 5V Eingangsspannung  bis zu 65V Ausgangsspannung im lastfreien Zustand und wenn der Poti am  Ausgang den Komparator auf Masse legt. Die Schaltung habe ich  ursprünglich für 3W bei 10mV Ripple Noise berechnet, so dass am Ausgang  bei 3W etwa 12V Spannung raukommen. Ich habe einen 12V/2,8W Lüfter dran  gehabt und die Spannung ging bis 13,5V, beim höchsten Tastgrad, wobei  dieser bei etwa 60-65% liegt, würde also bei 3W tatsächlich etwa 12V  erzeugen. Bei jeder Last unter 3W geht die Spannung natürlich über 12V,  wenn ich den Komparator nicht eingreifen lasse. Mindestspannung beträgt  etwa 6,5V. Weiterhin habe ich mit verschiedenen Frequenzen und  Induktivitäten, die ich selbst auf einen Ringferrit gewickelt habe,  experimentiert. Bei 5kHz konnte ich mit dem Tastgrad-Poti nicht nur  Spannung steuern, sondern auch Musik machen.  Danach habe ich die Frequenz zurück auf 50kHz eingestellt. Ripple und  Wirkungsgrad habe ich nicht gemessen - keine Zeit im Moment, da ich mich  in einen neuen MCU-Typ und neue IDE einarbeiten muss. Ich kann nur  sagen, dass der LeistungsFET ohne Kühlung laufen kann.

EDIT:
Ich habe auch Signalverläufe an den Leistungsbauteilen simuliert (Multisim) und real verglichen - da gab es fast keine Übereinstimungen, weshalb ich bei solchen Schaltungen mich nicht auf LTSpice verlassen würde.


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. Februar 2012)

Es freut mich, das dein Boostconverter so schön läuft. Eventuell kannst du ja das UND - Gatter durch eine Diodenlogik ersetzen, dann wäre für die 15V nichts mehr im Weg.  Der Logikbaustein sollte aber besser sein (Spannungsregler für die ICs und dann begrenzt nur noch der FET und die Diode sowie der Spannungsregler die Eingangsspannung, ist aber etwas am Sinn vorbei.  Einfacher wäre es dann die Spule an eine seperate Spannungsquelle anzuschließen und die ICs weiterhin mit 5V zu betreiben, z.B.: an die 12V vom PC-NT (Labor-NTs gehen ja oft bis ~ 30V ). Den MOSFET kannst du auch noch bischen mehr ansteuern (so mit 12 ... 15 V, mehr würde ich dem nicht zumuten, bringt eh nicht mehr so viel). Wobei der laut dem Datenblatt, was ich gerade anschaue ja eh schon deutlich über seinem Maximum läuft (ist bis 50V spezifiziert, 14A @ 100mR, sind ja nun alles nicht so bombige Werte....) Das wäre doch mal was (mal abgesehen vom Preis) http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...en-POLARHT_HIPERFET_IXFN100N50P_SOT_227_B.pdf , dasTeil auf einen alten CPU . Kühler drauf und auf gehts...  Für noch mehr muss es dann aber wohl ein IGBT werden, ein Thyristor ist wohl etwas langsam ...  Aber das ist ja eh nicht der Sinn der Schaltung, es soll ja kein Funkeninduktor werden... Wobei ein Teslatrafo wäre ja auch mal interessant (aber EMV - mäßig der Overkill)....


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (23. Februar 2012)

Also mit Dioden will da nicht mehr basteln, ist auch kein Platz auf der Platine. Ich besorge mir einfach einen zum 7408 Pin kompatiblen CMOS und gut ist. Den BUZ71 habe ich nur kurz mit Spannung über seinem Breakdown-Wert beaufschlagt. Das hat er gut weggesteckt.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja eh nicht der Sinn der Schaltung, es soll ja kein  Funkeninduktor werden...



Wer weiß? Vielleicht doch. Das hat ganz schön Spaß gemacht. Da ich auch immer wieder mal PC-NTs reparieren muss, habe ich noch jede Menge Hochleistungs FETs, welche DS-Spannungen um 1kV haben und als Schalter im PFC arbeiten, müssen sie auch, da dort Spannungsspitzen bis 700V auftretten. So einen könnte ich auch in meinen Booster einbauen. Die 1N4007 verträgt schon so 1kV in Sperrichtung, dann gibts keine Grenzen mehr. Es war jetzt das erste mal, dass ich Schaltung dieser Art gebaut habe. Sonst mache ich immer nur digitale Geschichten. Wenn was Analoges kommt, dann meistens nur OPAMP-Regelungen oder so. Nichts mit über 12V.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Wobei ein Teslatrafo wäre ja auch mal  interessant (aber EMV - mäßig der Overkill)....



Na ja, die Elektronik in der Umgebung will ich dann auch nicht platt machen.

EDIT:
Eine eventuelle kritische Stelle hat die Schaltung doch noch: Den BC546 (Q1). Dieser hat eine EB-Sperrspannung von 6V. Während des Dischargeintervals liegt dort kurz die volle Betriebsspannung an. Bei 12V wären das natürlich dann auch soviel. Einen bipolaren Transistor mit einem EB-Wert über 6V kenne ich nicht und einen Mosfet kann ich an der Stelle nicht verwenden, weil er viel höhere GS-Spannung braucht, als ein bipolarer BE-Spannung, damit wird er verhindern, dass sich C3 auf mindestens 2/3 der Betriebsspannung aufladen kann. Dann fällt der SA555 aus und es gibt kein PWM mehr.


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Eine eventuelle kritische Stelle hat die Schaltung doch noch: Den BC546 (Q1). Dieser hat eine EB-Sperrspannung von 6V. Während des Dischargeintervals liegt dort kurz die volle Betriebsspannung an. Bei 12V wären das natürlich dann auch soviel. Einen bipolaren Transistor mit einem EB-Wert über 6V kenne ich nicht und einen Mosfet kann ich an der Stelle nicht verwenden, weil er viel höhere GS-Spannung braucht, als ein bipolarer BE-Spannung, damit wird er verhindern, dass sich C3 auf mindestens 2/3 der Betriebsspannung aufladen kann. Dann fällt der SA555 aus und es gibt kein PWM mehr.


 
Trenne an der Stelle doch einfach die Spannung vom Boostteil vom Steuerteil ab, also die Spule an 12V, den Rest an 5V (ist ja beides am Molex stecker drin , oder bau einen 7805 oder sowas ein um die Spannung für die ICs abzusenken.

MOSFETs können (sofern keine LogiK-Level Typen) mit 12V angesteuert werden, das stellt sicher, das diese komplett durchschalten, denn in der Regel garantieren nur Logik.Level Typen ein vollständiges Durchschalten bei 5V. Im Einzellfall können andrere MOSFETs aber auch schon eher einen genügend niedrigen Widerstand haben (es ist ja bei geringen Strömen  im Prinzip egal ob ein Widerstand von 50 m Ohm oder nur 10 m Ohm wirksam wird). 

So ein Tesla Trafo fetzt schon, irgendwie ist das schon geil wenn der "Funke" auf dich überspringt und es passiert dir nix*. Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen von so einem Versuch. 

* Das ist nur bei dafür vorgesehenen Teslatrafos zu empfehlen, wenn die genug Power haben/ zu hohe Frequenz (Skineffekt) kann es trotzdem durch die dann zu große Stromdichte zu Verbrennungen kommen. Und die Üblichen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen die für solche Elektrospielereien gelten, also nicht für Herzschrittmacher usw. geeignet...

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJqoRaphiEk<-- das geht auch mit Tesla Travos...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Februar 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Trenne an der Stelle doch einfach die  Spannung vom Boostteil vom Steuerteil ab, also die Spule an 12V, den  Rest an 5V (ist ja beides am Molex stecker drin , oder bau einen 7805  oder sowas ein um die Spannung für die ICs abzusenken.



Man wieso bin ich nicht selber darauf gekommen? 7805 - das ist die Lösung! 3 Löcher auf der Platine habe ich noch.



General  Quicksilver schrieb:


> MOSFETs können (sofern keine LogiK-Level Typen) mit  12V angesteuert werden, das stellt sicher, das diese komplett  durchschalten, denn in der Regel garantieren nur Logik.Level Typen ein  vollständiges Durchschalten bei 5V. Im Einzellfall können andrere  MOSFETs aber auch schon eher einen genügend niedrigen Widerstand haben  (es ist ja bei geringen Strömen  im Prinzip egal ob ein Widerstand von  50 m Ohm oder nur 10 m Ohm wirksam wird).



Ja, aber Mosfets brauchen trotzdem einige Volt GS-Spannung um sicher  durzuschalten. Bei einem bipolaren bleiben bei 5V immer noch 4,3-4,4V  für den RC-Glied - bei einem Mosfet, der z.B. 3V GS-Spannung braucht,  bleiben nur noch 2V übrig. Der SA555 braucht mindestens 2/3 der  Betriebsspannung um den Discharge-Pegel zu erreichen, sonst taktet er  nicht.

Letzte Woche habe ich den BUZ71 durch BUZ21 ersetzt (100V DS-Spannung)  und eine neue Spule gewickelt - mit einem besseren Kernmaterial und  höherer Windungszahl. Dann noch die PWM-Frequenz ein wenig gesenkt und  einen Elko für 400V am Ausgang eingebaut. Nun kann ich aus 5V satte 90V  erzeugen (ohne Last natürlich). Nächste Woche baue ich den 7805 ein.  Dann muss ich nur noch einen passenden Mosfet aus meiner "Bastelkiste"  rausgraben. Zwar habe ich einen (IRFBE30), der 800V DS-Spannung ab kann,  aber der hat satte 3Ohm Rds_on, was viel zu viel ist, jedenfalls für  5V. Damit bekomme ich keine ausreichende Stromänderung in der Spule.  Aber mit 12V wird die Sache schon anders aussehen.



General  Quicksilver schrieb:


> So ein Tesla Trafo fetzt schon, irgendwie ist das  schon geil wenn der "Funke" auf dich überspringt und es passiert dir  nix*. Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen von so einem Versuch.


 
Nächste Woche kann ich vielleicht mit meinem Boost Converter auch  Lichtbögen erzeugen, sobald ich alle Anpassungen durchgeführt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird dann die neue Schaltung aussehen.

Update:
Heute habe ich die Schaltung für 5V+ Betriebsspannung umgebaut und mit 12V getestet. Das kam raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam fängt es an so richtig Spaß zu machen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (27. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, aber Mosfets brauchen trotzdem einige Volt GS-Spannung um sicher  durzuschalten. Bei einem bipolaren bleiben bei 5V immer noch 4,3-4,4V  für den RC-Glied - bei einem Mosfet, der z.B. 3V GS-Spannung braucht,  bleiben nur noch 2V übrig. Der SA555 braucht mindestens 2/3 der  Betriebsspannung um den Discharge-Pegel zu erreichen, sonst taktet er  nicht.



Ich habe mich falsc ausgedrückt, ich meinte den Last MOSFET. Und ich meinte eigentlich die Gatetreiberspannung von 5V auf 12V anzuheben, damit dieser voll durchsteuert. 





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kann ich vielleicht mit meinem Boost Converter auch  Lichtbögen erzeugen, sobald ich alle Anpassungen durchgeführt habe.



Dabei ist aber Vorsicht geboten, denn im Gegensatz zu der hochfrequenten Wechselspannung kommt bei dem Boost - Converter ja Gleichspannung raus. Da dann dranzufassen ist eher nicht so eine gute Idee, je nach Innenwiderstand und Spannung kann das dann schon gefährlich werden. Also Vorsicht dabei... 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> So wird dann die neue Schaltung aussehen.
> 
> Update:
> Heute habe ich die Schaltung für 5V+ Betriebsspannung umgebaut und mit 12V getestet. Das kam raus.
> ...



Warum hast du R13 eingebaut? Der kann doch eigentlich auch noch weg? 
Gratulation zu den 300V , eigentlich sollte die Schaltung doch auch noch mit 24...30V laufen können oder? Wenn es dir Spaß macht, das ist doch gut . Eventuell kannst du ja vor den Ausgangs Elko ja noch eine Hochspannungskaskade einbauen, damit solltest du dann wohl Definitiv in den KV - Bereich vordringen. (Bitte an Sicherheitsmaßnahmen denken, das ist dann schon gefährlich! Das weißt du aber mit Sicherheit selber .)


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. Februar 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Dabei ist aber Vorsicht geboten, denn im Gegensatz zu der hochfrequenten Wechselspannung kommt bei dem Boost - Converter ja Gleichspannung raus. Da dann dranzufassen ist eher nicht so eine gute Idee, je nach Innenwiderstand und Spannung kann das dann schon gefährlich werden. Also Vorsicht dabei...



Ich passe schon auf, dass es mich nicht aus den Socken haut. Nene, keine Panik, mit elektrischer Sicherheit kenne ich mich bestens aus - habe jahrelang SEAs gewartet und sicherheitstechnische Prüfungen daran gemacht. Vor ein Paar Jahren konnte ich noch VDE 0100 610 oder 0100 410 rauf und runter beten - heute zwar nicht mehr, aber den Gefahren bin ich mir doch noch bewusst.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Warum hast du R13 eingebaut? Der kann doch eigentlich auch noch weg?
> Gratulation zu den 300V , eigentlich sollte die Schaltung doch auch noch mit 24...30V laufen können oder? Wenn es dir Spaß macht, das ist doch gut . Eventuell kannst du ja vor den Ausgangs Elko ja noch eine Hochspannungskaskade einbauen, damit solltest du dann wohl Definitiv in den KV - Bereich vordringen. (Bitte an Sicherheitsmaßnahmen denken, das ist dann schon gefährlich! Das weißt du aber mit Sicherheit selber .)



R13 war meine Überlegung einen Shunt einzusetzen und die Regelung darauf auszurichten, aber das kommt alles später wenn überhaupt. Noch mehr Eingangsspannung ist keine gute Lösung, da die Verlustleistung unverhältnismäßig hoch wird. Ich kann noch einiges ausprobieren, bevor ich Ue noch höher drehe. Ich habe noch einen fetten Ferritring herum fliegen, in den ich locker 3m 1mm² dicken Draht rein bekomme. 1kV geht glaube ich noch ohne Kaskade, nur muss ich dafür die Schaltung komplett umbauen, da sonst Lichtbögen zwischen Lötstellen und Leiterbahnen entstehen werden.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Februar 2012)

Leute ich bräuchte mal eine Hilfestellung von euch. Bin hier sonst am durchdrehen. Nun folgendes. Am Freitag hab ich meine Fächerübgreifende Prüfung. Mein Praktischer Teil war eine Lichtorgel. Diese Funktioniert leider nicht. Mehr dazu später. Nun aber zu Präsentation sie muss 7 Minuten lang sein und wenn ich was über Lichtorgel sage bin ich sowieso in 1-2 Minuten fertig. Habt ihr beispiele im Elektronikbereich womit ich es in die Länge ziehen könnte?
Zur Lichtorgel ist ein Bausatz von ELV. Es fehlte ein Kondensator 472J 400V, die Schule hatte leider nur einen 472 Kondensator. Ich denke da liegts problem oder kann ich diesen auch nehmen?  
Grüße


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Februar 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Leute ich bräuchte mal eine Hilfestellung von euch. Bin hier sonst am durchdrehen. Nun folgendes. Am Freitag hab ich meine Fächerübgreifende Prüfung. Mein Praktischer Teil war eine Lichtorgel. Diese Funktioniert leider nicht. Mehr dazu später. Nun aber zu Präsentation sie muss 7 Minuten lang sein und wenn ich was über Lichtorgel sage bin ich sowieso in 1-2 Minuten fertig. Habt ihr beispiele im Elektronikbereich womit ich es in die Länge ziehen könnte?
> Zur Lichtorgel ist ein Bausatz von ELV.



Was soll bzw. was darf in deiner Präsi drin sein? Allgemeine Elektronik oder nur was mit deiner Lichtorgel zu tun hat? Ich könnte stundenlang was über Elektronik erzählen, aber ich weiß nicht was du brauchst.



Re4dt schrieb:


> Es fehlte ein Kondensator 472J 400V, die Schule hatte leider nur einen 472 Kondensator. Ich denke da liegts problem oder kann ich diesen auch nehmen?


 
Beides sind 4,7nF Kondensatoren, aber nur der erste geht bis 400V. Welche Spannung geht beim anderen?


----------



## Re4dt (28. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was soll bzw. was darf in deiner Präsi drin sein? Allgemeine Elektronik oder nur was mit deiner Lichtorgel zu tun hat? Ich könnte stundenlang was über Elektronik erzählen, aber ich weiß nicht was du brauchst.
> 
> 
> 
> Beides sind 4,7nF Kondensatoren, aber nur der erste geht bis 400V. Welche Spannung geht beim anderen?


 Nene darf ich Allgemein sein. Sollte dann doch eher auf Soundbereich eingeschränkt sein. 

Genau das steht nicht drauf. Das ist so ein Tropfenkondensator während der eigentliche 400V schön Dick und braun ist.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Februar 2012)

Im Soundbereich kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber wenn es allgemein sein darf, dann gibt es sonst unzählige Themen, die ich vorschlagen könnte. Welches Niveau soll der Vortrag haben?

Den "Tropfenkondensator" kannst du vergessen, der geht nie im Leben bis 400V.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Februar 2012)

Also der Vortrag muss ungefähr 7 Minuten gehen. Mein Thema Lichtorgel. Ich werde Anfangs paar Infos zum Werkstück sagen. Daten: Stromaufnahme, usw... danach die Funktionsweise beschreiben und ein Video zeigen bzw vorführen. 
Nun ich hab mal vor einem Spiegel vorgetragen es waren gerade mal um die 2-3 Minuten. Mir gehen echt die Ideen aus keine Ahnung was ich noch hinzufügen könnte.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Februar 2012)

Ist das die Schaltung aus dem Beitrag #3 von dir? Wenn ja, dann kann man locker 7 min über diese Schaltung erzählen, es kommt darauf an wie detailliert du das machst. Du könntest z.B. die Funktion eines OPAMPs, der sich in der Schaltung befindet, erklären, aber ohne Bezug darauf. Sonst wenn du willst, kannst du meinen Boost Converter nehmen.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Februar 2012)

Jep genau das ist die Schaltung.   und #3 der Schaltplan
Hmm jetzt sollt ich nur ncoh wissen was ein OPAMPs. Wie gesagt ich bin echter Anfänger. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Februar 2012)

OPAMP steht für Operational amplifier - auf deutsch Operationsverstärker. Und du hast ganze 8 davon in der Schaltung, deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle genauer darauf eingehen. Du kannst erst mal allgemein sagen, dass es sich um einen Differenzverstärker handelt, dass es je nach Fall ideal oder real betrachtet wird. Weiterhin kannst du erwähnen, dass jeder der am Anfang damit zu tun bekommt, versteht sie vollständig und kann damit "üble" Dinge machen oder er verzweifelt daran. Zum Schluss nennst du ein Paar OP-Grundschaltungen und deren Funktionsweise: Invertierender Verstärker, nicht invertierender, Addierer, Subtrahierer und Impedanzwandler. Und wenn du ganz finster drauf bist, dann erwähnst du noch der Integrierer und Differenzierer. Wenn du dann keine 7 min voll kriegst, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Februar 2012)

Ich Dank dir.   
Endlich paar Dinge mehr. Ich denke damit sollt ich die 7 Minuten voll ausnutzen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (28. Februar 2012)

Du könntest auch noch etwas auf die verschiedenen Verstärkerarten eingehen Verstärker (Elektrotechnik) . Da kannst du auch noch etwas auf das Verstärkerelement eingehen (Transistor, Röhre). Theoretisch kannst du auch noch ein bischen aus Analog-/Digitalwandlung eingehen oder aber du vergleichst verschiedene Tonträger.
Du kannst auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten zur Regelung der Helligkeit der Lampen von der Lichtorgel aufzeigen und etwas erklären: z.B.: analog, PWM (Funktionsweise usw.)...

Hmm, Überschläge auf der Leiterplatte . Na mal sehen, was du noch raushohlst  ...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Februar 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Hmm, Überschläge auf der Leiterplatte . Na mal sehen, was du noch raushohlst  ...


 
Ich habe noch mal an der Spule gebastelt und PWM-Frequenz minimal angepasst - 380V kamen raus. Es geht immer mehr, aber auf der Platine ist kein Platz für noch mehr größere Bauteile. Sicher krieg ich noch die 20V bis zu den runden 400V, aber viel mehr geht mit dem aktuellen Aufbau nicht. Irgendwann baue ich eine neue - dann gehts weiter. Vielleicht mache ich sogar einen MCU-geregelten Universal-Wandler (mit meinem LPC1343). Dann hätte ich mehrere wesentlich flexiblere PWM-Quellen, mit wesentlich besserer Signalqualität. Wenn ich dann mit 10kV einen 10cm langen Lichtbogen ziehen kann, mache ich einen Casemod daraus. Wo alle ihre Gehäuse mit LEDs und Röhren tunen, mache ich eine Lichtbogenbeleuchtung.

Ich kann mich noch ganz dunkel erinnern, dass das sowas wie Lüftersteuerung für 5V Ue und bis zu 12V Ua werden sollte.


----------



## General Quicksilver (29. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mal an der Spule gebastelt und PWM-Frequenz minimal angepasst - 380V kamen raus. Es geht immer mehr, aber auf der Platine ist kein Platz für noch mehr größere Bauteile. Sicher krieg ich noch die 20V bis zu den runden 400V, aber viel mehr geht mit dem aktuellen Aufbau nicht. Irgendwann baue ich eine neue - dann gehts weiter. Vielleicht mache ich sogar einen MCU-geregelten Universal-Wandler (mit meinem LPC1343). Dann hätte ich mehrere wesentlich flexiblere PWM-Quellen, mit wesentlich besserer Signalqualität. Wenn ich dann mit 10kV einen 10cm langen Lichtbogen ziehen kann, mache ich einen Casemod daraus. Wo alle ihre Gehäuse mit LEDs und Röhren tunen, mache ich eine Lichtbogenbeleuchtung.
> 
> Ich kann mich noch ganz dunkel erinnern, dass das sowas wie Lüftersteuerung für 5V Ue und bis zu 12V Ua werden sollte.


 
Ich freue mich schon drauf.  Du kannst dann ja einen Plasma Lautsprecher draus bauen Plasma Speaker - YouTube . Was so alles so mehr oder wenniger unbeabsichtigt entstehen kann ...  
Mikrocontroller sind schon was feines, da kann man schon einiges damit machen.


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2012)

Ich brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe  Ich will die Tage ne kleine Anlage in eine Bierkiste einbauen und bräuchte dazu eine Schaltung die mir bei einer Spannung >11V die Verbindung zur Batterie kappt. 
Schaltstrom beträgt 8-10A. Es muss nur in die Plusleitung reingeklemmt werden. Jemand ne Idee/HowTo/Link?


----------



## Re4dt (1. März 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee/HowTo/Link?


 Bauanleitung für eine Partykiste


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Bauanleitung für eine Partykiste



Die Kiste ist ja kinderkram, mir gehts um die Schaltung die bei unter 11V den Saft abdreht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. März 2012)

Man man man, wenn schon die Basics da stehen sollte man für den lieben Kai auch gleich die Basics für ne stink normale Relayschaltung mit aufnehmen.


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Man man man, wenn schon die Basics da stehen sollte man für den lieben Kai auch gleich die Basics für ne stink normale Relayschaltung mit aufnehmen.



Wo ist das denn stinknormal?!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. März 2012)

Die Dinger sind so normal wie FIs, Sicherungsautomaten und Reihen-/ Tabellenschaltung, ... Basics halt


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2012)

Hast Du mal nen Link?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. März 2012)

Schaue mal da wartet ein lieber Wiki Artikel dich kennen zu lernen Obwohl ich mit dem Artikel nicht ganz zufrieden bin da er Treppenhausautomaten als Beispiel nimmt und die sind ja wirklich einfach von einfach. Was du brauchst ist ein Relai mit etwas mehr Brain


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. März 2012)

@watercooled

Ich habe mir was überlegt. Das ist eine der einfachsten Möglichkeiten dein Vorhaben zu realisieren. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Ub _soll = 12V ist.


----------



## General Quicksilver (1. März 2012)

So, ich war etwas zu lahm, aber ich poste auch mal meine Lösung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben habe ich mal die Simulation noch mit dazu gepackt, blau ist die Eingangsspannung und grün ist die Ausgangsspannung. Um die Funktion zu verdeutlichen habe ich auf eine Ideale 12 V Gleichspannungsquelle eine Sinuswechselspannungsquelle mit 2V Amplitude (= ~ 0,7V eff) draufgesetzt, so das der Sollwert von 11 V periodisch unter und überschritten wird. R4 + R5 ist ein Poti, damit wird die Auslöseschwelle eingestellt, den der Referenzwert ist durch die 4,7 V Z-Diode fest vorgegeben.

Die Lösung mit dem Relais wird aber wohl zweckdienlicher sein, (Schaltungsaufwand)...


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2012)

Danke Leute  Ich werde mir das morgen mal genauer angucken


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2012)

Ich bins nochmal  

Kann ich einen ganz normalen Bleiakku als Puffer für ein Netzteil nehmen? Das wäre dann nicht mehr so träge.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. April 2012)

Was wäre nicht mehr so träge? Wieviel V hat das NT und wieviel der Akku?


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2012)

Das Netzteil ist ein Statron das bis zu 24A hergibt, jedoch ist es ziemlich träge gegenüber Stromspitzen, deshalb wollte ich einen Bleiakku als Puffer einsetzen, der diese hohen Ströme abfängt und dadurch das Netzteil entlastet.
Habs jetzt einfach mal gemach, funktioniert auch wunderbar @13,8V.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. April 2012)

Eigentlich sollte man keine Spannungsquellen einfach so parallel schalten, wenn diese nicht exakt gleiche Spannung haben, da sonst Ausgleichsströme, die durch die Spannungsdifferenz verursacht werden, fließen.

Ist es ein Schaltnetzteil?


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte man keine Spannungsquellen einfach so parallel schalten, wenn diese nicht exakt gleiche Spannung haben, da sonst Ausgleichsströme, die durch die Spannungsdifferenz verursacht werden, fließen.
> 
> Ist es ein Schaltnetzteil?



Ja ist es. Und der Sinn der Aktion ist ja genau das Ausgleichsströme fließen ^^


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (12. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und der Sinn der Aktion ist ja genau das Ausgleichsströme fließen


 
Ja, aber nur vom NT zum Akku. Auf keinem Fall umgekehrt. Damit Akku als Puffer dienen kann, muss das NT immer höhere Spannung haben als der Akku (14-15V etwa), sonst wird der nicht geladen. Und NTs haben auf 12V Leitung unter Last immer weniger als 12V. 12V Blei-Akkus haben wiederum, voll geladen, mehr als 12V. Damit pumpt der Akku in das NT - oder sorgt zumindest dafür, dass das NT nicht die volle Leistung bringen kann. So wie ich das sehe, ist der Aufbau absolut kontraproduktiv und sobald dein Akku richtig entladen ist, wird der Spaß ganz schnell vorbei sein. Man macht sowas nicht ohne Entkopplung - wenigstens durch Dioden.


----------



## theLamer (12. April 2012)

Hab grad den Startpost gelesen und das kommt mir sehr vereinfacht vor 
Gehen wir außerdem mal weg von resistiven Zweipolen, die eine triviale U-I-Kennlinie haben.


> Physikalische Größen berechnen
> 
> elektrische Leistung: P = U * I = U²/R = R * I²


P = U*I gilt wohl für Spannungen und Stromstärken, die stets konstant sind. Kommt aber nicht oft vor...
Richtiger wäre wohl eher sowas wie

P(t) = U(t)*I(t)

und für die Energie gleich dazu das Integral  W(t) =  Integral über ( U(t)*I(t) ) dt

Ab da wird es erst ein kleines bisschen interessant, weil ein Produkt integriert werden muss. Das entweder über partielle Integration, Substitution. Wenn das geht, ist es auch leicht. Wenn das nicht geht, wirds richtig tricky - Approximation durch Taylorpolynom gilt nicht 
Alles, wo irgendwas konstant bleibt ist doch Niveau Kindergarten  - Wenn, dann schon richtig und realistisch 

Sowas wie 
U(t) = e^-t² ,  I(t) = sin(t) und dann das Produkt integrieren -> Wer kann's? Ich nicht, nach 4 Semestern Elektrotechnik^^ (ok, liegt vlt auch daran, dass e^-t² nicht elementar integrierbar ist und dann noch im Produkt mit sin(t) ... kann das der Mathe-Prof? Ich würd vermuten, der braucht auch ne Zeit)


----------



## Re4dt (12. April 2012)

Sry theLamer, bin noch Schüler und hatte noch nicht "richtig" Elektrotechnik..  
Werde wenn ihr Pro's mir hilft editiere ich natürlich alles schön
Hab bisher nicht viel gemacht weil der Thread ja noch nicht soooo Populär ist...


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. April 2012)

Eventuell wäre es besser statt dem Akku ein dicken fetten Elko einzusetzen (Powercap fürs Auto zweckentfremden) oder einen Doppelschichtkondensator (gibts die eigentlich für 12V+ ?) zu verwenden (eine geeignete Induktivität wäre dann aber vorzuschalten, wegen ESR + ESL).
Was willst du eigentlich mit dem Netzteil betreiben? 
Akkus mögen normalerweise Stromspitzen auch nicht so gerne (Mikrozyklen), so das die Lebensdauer auch verringert werden kann.  Vielleicht tuts ja auch schon ein dicker normaler Elko oder mehere kleine (was bezüglich des ESR + ESL wohl beser wäre).


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (12. April 2012)

theLamer schrieb:


> U(t) = e^-t² ,  I(t) = sin(t) und dann das Produkt integrieren -> Wer kann's? Ich nicht, nach 4 Semestern Elektrotechnik^^



Ich auch nicht - nicht mal ansatzweise, was mich aber weder bei meiner Arbeit noch sonst irgendwie beeinträchtigt.

Ich persönlich habe ein risen Respekt vor Leuten, die ein  E-Technikstudium packen, aber man sieht sofort, dass du noch grün hinter  den Ohren bist und deshalb gerade von der Realität weit entfernt bist. Solltest du dein Studium auch schaffen, wirst du ganz schnell feststellen, dass man diesen ganzen Hochschul-Murks in der Praxis zu nix gebrauchen kann, außer du arbeitest später irgendwo an der Uni als Prof oder gehst in die Grundlagenforschung.

Wie sieht deine Prognose aus, packst du dein Studium?



Re4dt schrieb:


> Hab bisher nicht viel gemacht weil der Thread ja noch nicht soooo Populär ist...



Dann sollten wir das vielleicht ändern?


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber nur vom NT zum Akku. Auf keinem Fall umgekehrt. Damit Akku als Puffer dienen kann, muss das NT immer höhere Spannung haben als der Akku (14-15V etwa), sonst wird der nicht geladen. Und NTs haben auf 12V Leitung unter Last immer weniger als 12V. 12V Blei-Akkus haben wiederum, voll geladen, mehr als 12V. Damit pumpt der Akku in das NT - oder sorgt zumindest dafür, dass das NT nicht die volle Leistung bringen kann. So wie ich das sehe, ist der Aufbau absolut kontraproduktiv und sobald dein Akku richtig entladen ist, wird der Spaß ganz schnell vorbei sein. Man macht sowas nicht ohne Entkopplung - wenigstens durch Dioden.



Ich erkläre es nochmal.

Ich will mit dem Akku das NT unterstützen, da es bei Stromspitzen ziemlich träge ist und somit die Spannung nicht schnell genug nachregeln kann. Deshalb der Akku:

Stromstoss kommt...der Akku puffert ihn...wenn der stromstoss vorbei ist lädt das nr den Akku wieder auf bis zum nächsten stromstoss.

Die Spannung habe ich auf 13,8V eingestellt, da Sie unterhalb der Ladeschlussspannung liegt und ich den Akku somit am NT lassen kann so lange ich will.

Funktioniert so einwandfrei. Der Leerlaufstrom ist um 280mA gestiegen, unter Last bricht die Spannung aber deutlich weniger ein.


----------



## theLamer (13. April 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wie sieht deine Prognose aus, packst du dein Studium?


 Joa, durch den Exmatrikulator schlechthin (Mathe II+III) bin ich gut durchgekommen und die TU Dresden ist nach München wohl die schwierigste technische Universität im Fach Mathematik. Elektrotechnik an sich ist auch fast nur Mathematik. Von daher grünes Licht.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich erkläre es nochmal.


 
Das habe ich schon verstanden. Wenn das NT immer mehr Spannung hat als der Akku, dann geht das noch halbwegs.



theLamer schrieb:


> Elektrotechnik an sich ist auch fast nur Mathematik. Von daher grünes  Licht.


 
Genau das ist manchmal das Problem bei den jungen Ingenieuren: Sie können nach dem Studium mit Integralen um sich werfen, schaffen aber nicht eine simple Stabilisierungsschaltung mit einer Z-Diode zu dimensionieren. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen - wer intelligent genung für einen E-Technik Studium ist, der packt es auch später im Arbeitsleben. ...die meisten jedenfalls.


----------



## General Quicksilver (24. April 2012)

Für eine theoretische Überlegung (die wohl auf Grund der anfallenden Kosten nichts werden wird) bräuchte ich mal Erfahrungswerte was kühlungstechnisch möglich wäre:

Ein High Power LED Array soll gekühlt werden. Das Problem ist nun eine ausreichende Kühlung der einzellnen LEDs zu gewährleisten, da diese eine hohe Verlustleistungsdichte besitzen. Meine Idee war es nun die LEDs auf einen Wasserkühler aufzubringen (für einen Testaufbau würde sich da ja ein gewöhnlicher CPU - Kühlblock anbieten). Das Problem dabei ist aber, wird dieser mit der erzeugten Verlustleistung überhaupt fertig? Es müssten 2 KW auf einer Fläche von 60 mm * 60 mm bei einer möglichst geringen Temperaturerhöhung (wenniger als 10 K wären schön (180 l / h Wasserdurchfluss würden dafür ja theoretisch ausreichen)) aufgenommen und abtransportiert werden. Das Kühlmedium selbst wird entsprechend gekühlt um die Temperatur weniger als 10 K über die Raumtemperatur ansteigen zu lassen. Diesen Prozess halte ich eher für unkritisch. Es geht also mehr darum wie der Kühlkörper beschaffen sein müsste .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. April 2012)

Ich habe leider kein Plan wie man sowas berechnet. Ich mach einfach einen KK dran und schaue ob der reicht. Für diesen ganzen Thermodynamik Zeugs habe ich mich nie so richtig interessiert. Aber 2kW mit einem CPU-Kühler? Nie im Leben!


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. April 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider kein Plan wie man sowas berechnet. Ich mach einfach einen KK dran und schaue ob der reicht. Für diesen ganzen Thermodynamik Zeugs habe ich mich nie so richtig interessiert. Aber 2kW mit einem CPU-Kühler? Nie im Leben!



Naja, die Wärmewiderstandsberechnung ist ja nun nicht so schwer, da es ja mehr um grobe Auslegung geht. Problematischer stelle ich mir in dem Zusammenhang eher die Topologie des Kühlblocks selber vor, bzw. einen vernünftigen Kompromiss zwischen Oberfläche und entstehenden Gegendruck zu finden...
Der CPU - Kühler wäre eh nur Testaufbau, aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe sprengt der Versuch leider deutlich das Budget...
Außerdem sollte der Strom ja sowieso regelbar sein, sprich der würde so lange Hochgeregelt bis der CPU-Kühler "gesättigt" wäre... Ich denke mal mit entsprechend hohen Durchflusswerten sollten 400W ... 500W bei grenzwertigen Temperaturen der LEDs möglich sein (= 0,2 ... 0,25 von Imax). Leider würde ein ordentlicher Aufbau wohl preistechnisch als Bastelprojekt nicht  ohne spätere Vermarktungsmöglichkeit tragbar sein (außer es wäre ein sehr großes Bastellbudget vorhanden).  
Ich denke da an sowas wie die LED - DIEs direkt auf den Kühlkörper mit dem internen Thermalpad zu verlöten (minimaler Wärmewiderstand von Sperrschicht zu Kühlkörper) und dann dort auch gleich die einzellnen Linsen aufbringen... 

Sollte ich vielleicht doch irgendwann mal einen Testaufbau realisieren, gibts dann auch mal Bilder dazu. 

Eventuell führe ich aber trotzdem mal die theoretischen Überlegungen und Planungen für einen "Bastelaufbau" hier auf.


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Juli 2012)

Moin,

hier wurde zwar schon etwas länger nichts mehr geschrieben, aber ich weiß nicht wo das sonst hingehört:

Ich habe mir bei eBay eine Druckluftfanfare gekauft, bei der ein Magnetventil mitgelieftert wurde.
Laut der Beschreibung ist das Ventil bei 12Volt und bei 24Volt schaltbar und verträgt 10 Bar.

Ich habe es jetzt an 12Volt angeschlossen und gebe 8Bar Druck drauf, jedoch passiert nichts.
Beim Ablassen des Drucks auf 2 Bar schaltet das Ventil, das Problem ist aber, dass ich die 8 Bar haben muss.

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass erst bei 24Volt die volle Leistung erreicht wird, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich die 12Volt auf 24Volt umwandeln kann.

Bei Reichelt hab ich dieses Teil gefunden, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da jetzt wirklich nur die 12Volt Kabel anschliessen muss und dann die 24Volt abgreifen kann.

Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Teil von der Leistung reicht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (8. Juli 2012)

Um das zu beantworten wäre wohl der Typ des Ventils erforderlich. Das Datenblatt zum Schakltregler sagt, das es empfohlen wird einen Ausgangskondensator für bessere Spannungsstabilität hinzuzufügen und wegen der ellektromagnetischen Verträglichkeit eine Spule und einen Komndensator vor den Spannungseingang zu setzten. Wie willst du das Ventiel ansteuern? Weil den DC/DC-Wandler in eine 12V Steuerleitung zu hängen, halte ich nicht für so erstrebenswert (Ich vermute mal das Ventiel wird geschalten, in dem es mit Spannung versorgt wird oder eben nicht). Für eine ordentliche Lösung wirst du da wohl nicht um etwas Bastellaufwand herumkommen. Wie häufig und wie lange soll das Ventiel den schalten? Ist es Rastend oder muss es dauerhaft bestromt werden? Wenn es z.B. dauerhaft bestromt werden muss und vielleicht nur einmal alle paar Stunden gschalten muss und dann auch etwas an bleibt, kannst du wohl doch einfach den Schaltwandler reinhängen. Soll es aber schnell und häufig schaklten, dann wird das so eher nix.


----------



## DAEF13 (8. Juli 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:
			
		

> Um das zu beantworten wäre wohl der Typ des Ventils erforderlich.



Was für ein Ventil das genau ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es dichtet per Stift ab.



> Wie willst du das Ventiel ansteuern? Weil den DC/DC-Wandler in eine 12V Steuerleitung zu hängen, halte ich nicht für so erstrebenswert (Ich vermute mal das Ventiel wird geschalten, in dem es mit Spannung versorgt wird oder eben nicht).



Das Ventil ist an die Leitung der Hupe angeschlossen und öffnet so lange, wie es mit Spannung versorgt wird.



> Wie häufig und wie lange soll das Ventiel den schalten?



Es dient nur als Hupenersatz und wird daher alle paar Tage/Wochen/Monate (also sehr selten^^) für 1-5 Sekunden geschaltet.



> Ist es Rastend oder muss es dauerhaft bestromt werden?



Zum Öffnen muss es dauerhaft versorgt werden, ansonsten bleibt es von alleine dicht.



> Wenn es z.B. dauerhaft bestromt werden muss und vielleicht nur einmal alle paar Stunden gschalten muss und dann auch etwas an bleibt, kannst du wohl doch einfach den Schaltwandler reinhängen. Soll es aber schnell und häufig schaklten, dann wird das so eher nix.



Also ich denke mal, von der Leistung wird genau der Wandler den ich verlinkt habe nicht reichen, da die meisten Ventile die ich gefunden habe zwischen 5 und 20 Watt verbrauchen.
Nur wo bekommt man so einen Wandler her?

Ein 12 Volt Ventil vom Hersteller würde 30€ + Versand kosten, aber das ist mir eigentlich schon zu viel...


----------



## General Quicksilver (8. Juli 2012)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Was für ein Ventil das genau ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es dichtet per Stift ab.


Naja, das hilft bei der Suche nach einem Datenblatt aber auch nicht so extrem weiter. 


DAEF13 schrieb:


> Es dient nur als Hupenersatz und wird daher alle paar Tage/Wochen/Monate (also sehr selten^^) für 1-5 Sekunden geschaltet.


Ok. Dann sollte das eigentlich gehen. Die Einschwingzeit des Schaltwandlers wäre noch interessant, nicht, das das ganze erst 2s nach betätigen anläuft...


DAEF13 schrieb:


> Also ich denke mal, von der Leistung wird genau der Wandler den ich verlinkt habe nicht reichen, da die meisten Ventile die ich gefunden habe zwischen 5 und 20 Watt verbrauchen.
> Nur wo bekommt man so einen Wandler her?


Also geben tuts die auf jeden fall, nur der Preis ist dann nicht mehr so klein...


DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ein 12 Volt Ventil vom Hersteller würde 30€ + Versand kosten, aber das ist mir eigentlich schon zu viel...


So sehr viel ist das nun aber nicht, du kannst höchstens mal versuchen sowas irgendwo aufzutreiben MW-293 Spannungswandler mit Zigarettenanznderstecker . Ich kenne den Shop nicht und das Gerät auch nicht, also kann ich dir da leider auch nicht mit Erfahrungen weiterhelfen.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2012)

Ok, hat sich erledigt, es wird wohl doch ein passendes Ventil geben.
Die Spannung umzuwandeln wäre nur minimal günstiger und hätte wesentlich mehr Nachteile.

Mit etwas Glück gibt's sogar etwas Rabatt auf das Teil, da in der Beschreibung nichts davon stand, dass man mit 12Volt nicht auch 10 Bar Druck nutzen kann


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. Juli 2012)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ok, hat sich erledigt, es wird wohl doch ein passendes Ventil geben.
> Die Spannung umzuwandeln wäre nur minimal günstiger und hätte wesentlich mehr Nachteile.
> 
> Mit etwas Glück gibt's sogar etwas Rabatt auf das Teil, da in der Beschreibung nichts davon stand, dass man mit 12Volt nicht auch 10 Bar Druck nutzen kann


 

Ok, ist wohl auch die bessere Lösung. Zumal wenn der Preis fast gleich ist, so umgehst du zumindest mal eine mögliche Schwachstelle im System, indem sie gar nicht erst vorkommt. 
Und wenns mit dem Rabatt klappt, umsobesser.

So nun mal zu einer anderen Frage:

Was kann man eigentlich gegen hohe Rippleströme an einem Buck - Boost -Converter (Inverter) auslegungsmäßig unternehmen? (Ein - und Ausgangsspannung sind fest geplannt)  --> ein Ansatz scheint ja ein Multiphasenaufbau zu sein. Mal sehen...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. Juli 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Was kann man eigentlich gegen hohe Rippleströme an einem Buck - Boost -Converter (Inverter) auslegungsmäßig unternehmen?


 
Tja, gar nichts, würde ich sagen. Die ganzen Wandlertypen mit dicken Drosseln basieren nun mal darauf, dass hohe Spitzenströme in der Schaltung fließen, sonst können sie doch gar nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Spyware (12. Juli 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Was kann man eigentlich gegen hohe Rippleströme an einem Buck - Boost -Converter (Inverter) auslegungsmäßig unternehmen?



Schaltung so dimensionieren, dass in deinem Nennlastfall der Dutycicle so eingestellt ist, dass der geringste Ripple entsteht.
Ansonsten kann man natürlich mehrere Spulen und Kondensatoren verwenden, so, dass sich der Strom aufteilt.


----------



## General Quicksilver (13. Juli 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Tja, gar nichts, würde ich sagen. Die ganzen  Wandlertypen mit dicken Drosseln basieren nun mal darauf, dass hohe  Spitzenströme in der Schaltung fließen, sonst können sie doch gar nicht  funktionieren.



Ja, das ist schon klar, ich hatte aber gehofft, das ich nur den Wald vor lauter bäumen nicht sehe... Das Problem ist halt, das es bei den von mir simulationstechnisch ermittelten Daten schwierig wird entsprechende Kondensatoren zu beschaffen... Ich hab auch mal eine Multiphasensimulation erstellt, das verringert den Ripple, (da ja zeitversetzt nur kleinere Ströme entnommen werden) schafft aber das Problkem nicht aus der Welt. Und da der Dutycycle veränderlich wäre, könnte es auch zu Überschneidungen der einzellnen Ladezeiten der Spulen kommen, was den Ripple dann wieder nach oben treibt...



Spyware schrieb:


> Schaltung so dimensionieren, dass in deinem Nennlastfall der Dutycicle so eingestellt ist, dass der geringste Ripple entsteht.
> Ansonsten kann man natürlich mehrere Spulen und Kondensatoren verwenden, so, dass sich der Strom aufteilt.



Naja, das Problem ist, wenn es keinen konkreten Nennlastfall gibt, sondern diese variabel ist, ändert sich bei PWM ja der Tastgrad, wodurch die Auslegung auf selbigen wieder futsch bist...
Es wird aber wohl auf mehrere Spulen und Kondensatoren rauslaufen...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Juli 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal eine Multiphasensimulation erstellt, das verringert den Ripple, (da ja zeitversetzt nur kleinere Ströme entnommen werden) schafft aber das Problkem nicht aus der Welt. Und da der Dutycycle veränderlich wäre, könnte es auch zu Überschneidungen der einzellnen Ladezeiten der Spulen kommen, was den Ripple dann wieder nach oben treibt


 
Dann kannst du für jede Stufe eigene PWM-Quelle bauen, wobei diese synchronisiert werden.

Du kennst noch sicher meinen Boost Converter - den will ich ebenfalls mehrstufig aufbauen, wobei mei Ziel ist es nicht möglichst geringen Ripple-Noise zu erreichen, sondern möglichst hohe Spannung, auch wenn es Minuten braucht, um Maximum zu erreichen. Zusätzlich mit einer einfachen Ladungspumpe hinter jeder Stufe. Selbstverständlich alles von einer MCU gesteuert und geregelt - hätte da keine Lust das ganze mit NE555s aufzubauen. Mal sehen wieviele kV machbar werden. Muss jetzt nur noch etwas Zeit finden.

Übrigens kannst du Spice so ziemlich vergessen, wenn es um richtige Simulation von Ripple geht. Als ich meinen Boost Converter von vorn bis hinten mit dem Oszi durchgemessen hatte, stimmte das nicht ansatzweise mit der Sim überein.


----------



## General Quicksilver (14. Juli 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du für jede Stufe eigene PWM-Quelle bauen, wobei diese synchronisiert werden.
> 
> Du kennst noch sicher meinen Boost Converter - den will ich ebenfalls mehrstufig aufbauen, wobei mei Ziel ist es nicht möglichst geringen Ripple-Noise zu erreichen, sondern möglichst hohe Spannung, auch wenn es Minuten braucht, um Maximum zu erreichen. Zusätzlich mit einer einfachen Ladungspumpe hinter jeder Stufe. Selbstverständlich alles von einer MCU gesteuert und geregelt - hätte da keine Lust das ganze mit NE555s aufzubauen. Mal sehen wieviele kV machbar werden. Muss jetzt nur noch etwas Zeit finden.
> 
> Übrigens kannst du Spice so ziemlich vergessen, wenn es um richtige Simulation von Ripple geht. Als ich meinen Boost Converter von vorn bis hinten mit dem Oszi durchgemessen hatte, stimmte das nicht ansatzweise mit der Sim überein.



Ich muss an dem Projekt sowieso noch mal rumplanen, denn so wie es jetzt ist, wirds problematisch.... Ich habe mich auch etwas falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte den Ripplestrom am Eingang, nicht am Ausgang, der war akzeptabel. Für den Eingang brauch ich aber eine ganze Kondensatorbank wegen dem Ripplestrom... Und da kommt dann auch das Problem mit den überschneidenden Ladeströmen her, da gibts dann richtig Impulsspitzen  . 
Im Endeffekt weiß ich auch noch nicht, ob ich das Teil überhaupt baue, denn solange ich keine halbwegs vernünftige Planung habe, kann ich auch die Kosten nicht abschätzen. Denn wenn ich für den Preis dann ein Hochwertiges Labornetzteil mit den benötigten Parametern bekomme, kauf ich mir lieber das  . 
Was mir nämlich bei der ganzen Sache immer Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist EMV, denn gerade bei größeren Schaltleistungen ist das doch recht wichtig. Was hast du da für Erfahrungen? (Es geht mir hier eigentlich nur darum die gesetzlichen Grenzwerte für die abgestrahlte Leistung (geradde bei den Oberwellen) einzuhalten...).
Bei mir in der Simulation provoziert das Umschalten der FETs immer hohe Stromspitzen (es liegt aber nicht daran, das beide FETs für einen kurzen Moment leitend sind, das wird über eine zeitverzögerte Ansteuerung verhindert, und die Stromspitze tritt auch noch nach "langer" Zeit abgeschaltenem FET auf wenn der andere eingeschalten wird. Wird das durch das umladen der parasitären Kapazitäten im FET verursacht? Muss man das so hinnehmen oder ist das in der Praxis eh Wurst?)

Das die Simulation nicht alles komplett wiedergibt ist mir schon klar, aber es hilft grobe Fehler und Probleme zu finden (wie z.B. der Umschaltungskurzschluss). Was für Kondensatoren haben eigentlich schön hohe Ripplestromfestigkeit bei gleichzeitig hoher Spannungsfestigkeit (~50V, besser 63V)?

Zu deinem Hochspannungserzeuger:

Wie könnte ich den denn vergessen.  Am Schluss kannst du ja noch ne kleine Hochspannungskaskade anschließen.  Ich wünsche di viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Juli 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Was mir nämlich bei der ganzen Sache  immer Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist EMV, denn gerade bei größeren  Schaltleistungen ist das doch recht wichtig. Was hast du da für  Erfahrungen? (Es geht mir hier eigentlich nur darum die gesetzlichen  Grenzwerte für die abgestrahlte Leistung (geradde bei den Oberwellen)  einzuhalten...).



Wie groß soll denn die Leistung sein? Ein PFC muss ab 75W oder so rein,  wobei da reicht noch ein passiver. Ab 150W- 200W muss dann ein aktiver  rein, wobei ich die Gesetze da gar nicht so genau kenne.

Im Grunde ist das das gleiche Problem wie bei allen Schalt-NTs - die  verursachen nicht sinusförmige Stromspitzen durch das ständige Nachladen  der Glättungselkos. Deswegen bekommen die ja auch einen PFC vorgesetzt.  Und der PFC ist nichts anderes als ein Boost Converter. Und Buck Boost  Converter ist auch nur ein Boost Converter, der die Spannung umkehrt.  Also baust du nichts anderes als einen PFC. Da ein BC aber mit  wesentlich höheren Frequenz arbeitet, als die Netzfrequenz, sind die  Oberwellen nicht mehr das Problem, sondern man muss durch Netzfilter die  hochfrequenten Störungen beseitigen. Die Dinger gibt es auch fertig zu  kaufen.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Wird das durch das umladen der  parasitären Kapazitäten im FET verursacht? Muss man das so hinnehmen  oder ist das in der Praxis eh Wurst?)



Das Problem ist, dass diese Stromspitzen wahrscheinlich eben nur in  deiner Simulation vorkommen, aber in Realität nicht auftreten, jedenfalls nicht wenn die Spule richtig dimensieoniert ist. Falls nicht, dann können dadurch hohe (unnötige) Stromspitzen entstehen und zwar dann, wenn die Spule zu geringe Induktivität für die gewählte Frequenz hat. Dann hast du nach dem Ladevorgang der Spule nur noch DS- bzw. CE-Strecke des Transistors als Widerstand, was natürlich nicht viel ist. Man sollte also die Spule nicht in Sätigung treiben - lieber etwas zu hohe Induktivität als zu geringe. Zu hoch darf sie aber auch nicht sein, da sonst gar keine Stromänderung mehr gibt.



General  Quicksilver schrieb:


> Was für Kondensatoren haben eigentlich schön hohe  Ripplestromfestigkeit bei gleichzeitig hoher Spannungsfestigkeit (~50V,  besser 63V)?



Tja, das kann ich dir so auch nicht sagen. Ich müsste selbst haufenweise  Datenblätter durchsuchen. Klar ist natürlich, dass die Kondensatoren  für die höchstauftretende Spannung ausgelegt sein müssen. Ich würde nach  Elkos mit möglichst geringem Eigenwiderstand suchen. Je geringer  Widerstand, desto weniger Verlustleistung am Kondensator. Dadurch  verträgt der auch höhere Ströme.

Mein Super-Boost Converter macht zumindestens in der Sim über 2kV und das aus 12V.  Real dürften es noch mehr sein - so war es jedenfalls beim normalen. Da  bekomme ich ganz andere Probleme: Wie z.B. Messmöglichkeiten (normale  Multimeter gehen bis 700V oder so) oder Isolation, es sollen keine Lichtbögen zwischen Leiterbahnen entstehen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (14. Juli 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wie groß soll denn die Leistung sein? Ein PFC muss ab 75W oder so rein,  wobei da reicht noch ein passiver. Ab 150W- 200W muss dann ein aktiver  rein, wobei ich die Gesetze da gar nicht so genau kenne.
> 
> Im Grunde ist das das gleiche Problem wie bei allen Schalt-NTs - die  verursachen nicht sinusförmige Stromspitzen durch das ständige Nachladen  der Glättungselkos. Deswegen bekommen die ja auch einen PFC vorgesetzt.  Und der PFC ist nichts anderes als ein Boost Converter. Und Buck Boost  Converter ist auch nur ein Boost Converter, der die Spannung umkehrt.  Also baust du nichts anderes als einen PFC. Da ein BC aber mit  wesentlich höheren Frequenz arbeitet, als die Netzfrequenz, sind die  Oberwellen nicht mehr das Problem, sondern man muss durch Netzfilter die  hochfrequenten Störungen beseitigen. Die Dinger gibt es auch fertig zu  kaufen.



Naja, die PFC habe ich damit gar nicht mal so gemeint (gegebenfalls gibts das ja schon im speisenden Netzteil [für den Fall das es der Buck-Boost wird, wird nämlich ein PC-Netzteil dafür als 12V - Quelle verwendet, wäre mir diesbezüglich ganz recht]). Mir geht es eher um die Störabstrahlung, da das ganze ja ein Sender bei Schaltfrequenz darstellt, weswegen ich diese gerne auf 100 KHz haben würde, da sofern ich mich richtig erinnere die Frequenz für Schaltnetzteile freigegeben war? Nur die Oberwellen strahlen ja im x-fachen der Frequenz, und da habe ich so meine Bedenken.... (Reicht es wenn ich das ganze in ein Metallgehäuse packe (inklusive Netzfilter usw.)?



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass diese Stromspitzen wahrscheinlich eben nur in  deiner Simulation vorkommen, aber in Realität nicht auftreten, jedenfalls nicht wenn die Spule richtig dimensieoniert ist. Falls nicht, dann können dadurch hohe (unnötige) Stromspitzen entstehen und zwar dann, wenn die Spule zu geringe Induktivität für die gewählte Frequenz hat. Dann hast du nach dem Ladevorgang der Spule nur noch DS- bzw. CE-Strecke des Transistors als Widerstand, was natürlich nicht viel ist. Man sollte also die Spule nicht in Sätigung treiben - lieber etwas zu hohe Induktivität als zu geringe. Zu hoch darf sie aber auch nicht sein, da sonst gar keine Stromänderung mehr gibt.



Zumindest in der Simulation liegt es an den FETs (die Spule geht auf Grund des nicht vollständigen Simulationsmodells sowieso nie in Sättigung ), denn das tritt auch gänzlich ohne Beteiligung der selbigen auf. Für den reinen Durchlasswiderstand des FETs sind die Stromspitzen auch zu gering. Ich mach mal eine expliziete Simulation dazu.

So die Stromspitze tritt immer beim Einschalten des FETs auf, obwohl der andere ausgeschalten ist. Mehr Zeit zwischenden beiden Zeitpunkten ergbt auch keine wesentliche Verbesserung. In der Simulation beträgt V1 12V, V2 & V3 sind jeweils gepulste Spannungen von 0 auf 12V mit einer Anstiegs- und Abfallszeit von jeweils 10 ns, V2 ist 5 µs an, V3 schaltet 100 ns später dazu und schaltet 100 ns eher ab. R1 dient nur dazu eine Messung Durchführen zu können und ist mit 1 n Ohm auch quasi nur von theoretischem Interesse in der Simulation. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Tja, das kann ich dir so auch nicht sagen. Ich müsste selbst haufenweise  Datenblätter durchsuchen. Klar ist natürlich, dass die Kondensatoren  für die höchstauftretende Spannung ausgelegt sein müssen. Ich würde nach  Elkos mit möglichst geringem Eigenwiderstand suchen. Je geringer  Widerstand, desto weniger Verlustleistung am Kondensator. Dadurch  verträgt der auch höhere Ströme.



Das ist eben das Problem, die 50V wären für den reinen Buckconverter ausreichend (mir aber persöhnlich etwas zu gering von der Reserve her, da ja auch die Netzspannung nicht immer bei den 230V bleibt, hatte da bei mir zu Hause schon mal unschöne ausreißer nach oben, auch über die 10% hinaus) daher lieber 63V. Sollte es doch der Buck-Boost werden, wären 40V inklusive ausrteichender Reserve genug. Mal sehen.

Was soll das ganze eigentlich mal werden? Entweder ein regelbares Netzteil oder ein Netzteil für Peltierregelung, wobei letzteres wohl erstmal eher in Frage kommt. Da aber das zu verwendende Peltier noch nicht zu 100% fest steht, sind da auch die Parameter noch nicht fest, weshalb das alles noch etwas unsicher ist. Bevor Fragen aufkommen, es soll keine Peltierkühlung fürn PC werden, also keine Panik. 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Mein Super-Boost Converter macht zumindestens in der Sim über 2kV und das aus 12V.  Real dürften es noch mehr sein - so war es jedenfalls beim normalen. Da  bekomme ich ganz andere Probleme: Wie z.B. Messmöglichkeiten (normale  Multimeter gehen bis 700V oder so) oder Isolation, es sollen keine Lichtbögen zwischen Leiterbahnen entstehen.



Ich bin mal gespannt und rücke dir die Daumen. Multimeter gehen oftmals bis 1 KV, für mehr würde ich einen Spannungsteiler vorschalten (belastet zwar die Schaltung und verringert somit die maximal mögliche Ausgangsspannung, sollte sich aber für z.B. 10M Ohm noch in grenzen halten. In dem Bereich sollte die Verfälschung des Messwertes durch den Messstrom auch noch gering ausfallen, gegebenenfalls lässt sich das ja mal ausmessen und herausrechnen. Mit dem Spannungsteiler 1MR zu 9MR solltest du also bis 10 KV kommen. Die Lichtbögen sind da schon eher das Problem, also großen Abstand halten, odentlich sauber machen und mit Isolack/ Liquidtape oder sowas isolieren.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Juli 2012)

Diese Stromspitzen entstehen dadurch, dass sich beim Impuls die  Gatekapazität lädt, was bei einer Hochleistungsschaltung wie Buck-boost  converter im Grunde notwendig ist, denn man will ja möglichst geringe  Verlustleistung haben. Diese Stromspitzen lassen sich problemlos mit  Gatevorwiderständen um 1k völlig beseitigen oder man senkt die  GS-Spannung. Der Nachteil ist dann natürlich, dass der Widerstand der  DS-Strecke sich langsamer ändert, was wiederum die Verlustleistung  steigert und die Schaltung iniffizienter macht. Nun ist es natürlich  nicht einfach eine Signalquelle dazu zu bringen mal so eben 5A bei 12V  frei zu geben, auch nur kurz. Deshalb wird deren Spannung für diesen  Zeitraum eben zusammenbrechen, was wiederum das selbe wäre, als hätte  man einen Gatevorwiderstand vorgeschaltet. Daher entweder  Gatevorwiderstände einbauen oder Gatetreiber benutzen. Im zweiten Fall  sind diese Stromspitzen letztendlich unvermeidlich. Man kann nur dafür  sorgen, dass diese möglichst kurze Strecke durchfließen.

Hier noch ganz nebenbei die Bilder von meiner, endlich (fast) fertig gebauten, RGB-LED-Leuchte. Seitliche Verkleidung fehlt noch. Und die Controllerplatine muss wohl abgeschirmt werden, da manchmal beim Einschalten des normalen Lichts der Interrupt zur manuellen Farbeistellung ausgelöst wird, der sonst nur durch eine Taste auf der Funkferbedienung ausgelöst wird. Die meisten Bilder sind leider unscharf, da ohne Blitz mit Langzeitauslöser gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (17. Juli 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Diese Stromspitzen entstehen dadurch, dass sich beim Impuls die  Gatekapazität lädt, was bei einer Hochleistungsschaltung wie Buck-boost  converter im Grunde notwendig ist, denn man will ja möglichst geringe  Verlustleistung haben. Diese Stromspitzen lassen sich problemlos mit  Gatevorwiderständen um 1k völlig beseitigen oder man senkt die  GS-Spannung. Der Nachteil ist dann natürlich, dass der Widerstand der  DS-Strecke sich langsamer ändert, was wiederum die Verlustleistung  steigert und die Schaltung iniffizienter macht. Nun ist es natürlich  nicht einfach eine Signalquelle dazu zu bringen mal so eben 5A bei 12V  frei zu geben, auch nur kurz. Deshalb wird deren Spannung für diesen  Zeitraum eben zusammenbrechen, was wiederum das selbe wäre, als hätte  man einen Gatevorwiderstand vorgeschaltet. Daher entweder  Gatevorwiderstände einbauen oder Gatetreiber benutzen. Im zweiten Fall  sind diese Stromspitzen letztendlich unvermeidlich. Man kann nur dafür  sorgen, dass diese möglichst kurze Strecke durchfließen.



Das die Gatekapazität geladen werden muss ist mir klar, dafür ist auch ein entsprechender Gatetreiber vorgesehen (gibt ja z.B.: von Microchip recht brauchbare).  Das Erklärt auch die positiven und negativen Stromimpulse auf den Gateleitungen. Die von mir gemeinte Stromspitze tritt aber auf der Versorgungsspannung auf, die nur mit Masse mit den anderen Spannungsquellen verbunden ist (zumindest in der Simulation). Auch gibt es keinen Gegenstromimpuls wie bei den Gateleitungen. Die Spannung bricht nicht zusammen, es gibt nur kurze Stromspitzen die rund 10 mal heftiger wie die auf den Gateleitungen sind und nur beim Einschalten des jeweiligen FETs auftreten, nicht aber beim Abschalten. Wenn ich 1K Gatewiderstände einsetze schalten die FETs nicht mehr, da sie nicht mehr schnell genug umgeladen werden können. Mit 10R verkleinern sich die Stromspitzen, die Fets schalten dann aber recht langsam, so das die Leerzeit zwischen beiden Takten angepasst werden muss.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Hier noch ganz nebenbei die Bilder von meiner, endlich (fast) fertig gebauten, RGB-LED-Leuchte. Seitliche Verkleidung fehlt noch. Und die Controllerplatine muss wohl abgeschirmt werden, da manchmal beim Einschalten des normalen Lichts der Interrupt zur manuellen Farbeistellung ausgelöst wird, der sonst nur durch eine Taste auf der Funkferbedienung ausgelöst wird. Die meisten Bilder sind leider unscharf, da ohne Blitz mit Langzeitauslöser gemacht.


 
Super Arbeit! Das macht echt was her! Das ist doch mal ein gelungenes Projekt. 

Bricht vielleicht die Spannungsversorgung beim zuschalten der Lampe etwas ein? Ansonsten die Controllerplatine halt in ein Metallgehäuse packen.  (Oder kann es vielleicht sein, das das Einschalten der Lampe ein transienter EM-Impuls abgegeben wird, der zufällig den Funkempfänger beeinflussen könnte?. ) Wie auch immer, das wirst du mit Sicherheit auch noch hin bekommen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Juli 2012)

Hey General, du hast den 100e Antwort hier geschrieben. ...was für diesen Thread schon verdammt viel ist.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Die von mir gemeinte Stromspitze  tritt aber auf der Versorgungsspannung auf, die nur mit Masse mit den  anderen Spannungsquellen verbunden ist (zumindest in der  Simulation).



Ja aber... eine Kapazität hat doch zwei Enden: Eins davon ist am Gate,  das andere im Kanal. Und wenn an Einem Strom fließt, dann fließt er auch  am Anderen. So stelle ich mir das vor.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Die Spannung bricht nicht zusammen,  es gibt nur kurze Stromspitzen die rund 10 mal heftiger wie die auf den  Gateleitungen sind und nur beim Einschalten des jeweiligen FETs  auftreten, nicht aber beim Abschalten.



In der Sim sowieso nicht, da haben alle Quellen 0Ohm Ausgangwiderstand und können unendlich hohen Strom liefern. Außerdem meinte ich nicht die Versorgungsquelle, sondern Signalquellen, die die Gates ansteuern



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Wenn ich 1K Gatewiderstände einsetze  schalten die FETs nicht mehr, da sie nicht mehr schnell genug umgeladen  werden können. Mit 10R verkleinern sich die Stromspitzen, die Fets  schalten dann aber recht langsam, so das die Leerzeit zwischen beiden  Takten angepasst werden muss.



Tja, in Multisim schalten sie ganz hervorragend, warum sollten sie auch  nicht? Gate Kapazitäten haben nur wenige nF, da macht ein 1k Widerstand  kaum was aus. Simulationsfehler? Weiß du was, ich baue diesen simplen  Versuch in den nächsten Tagen einfach auf und hänge einen Oszi dran -  mal sehen was kommt. Dann berichte ich und wir wissen endgültig  Bescheid.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Bricht vielleicht die Spannungsversorgung beim zuschalten der Lampe etwas ein?



Das mit Sicherheit nicht - die Hauptbeleuchtung hängt direkt an 230V, zusätzlich geschaltet durch ein Relais des Funkmoduls. Und Funkmodul selbst wird auch nicht gestört.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Oder kann es vielleicht sein, das das  Einschalten der Lampe ein transienter EM-Impuls abgegeben wird, der  zufällig den Funkempfänger beeinflussen könnte?



Genau das. Damit habe ich auch bei der Arbeit häufig Probleme, wenn  irgendwas gebaut werden muss, wo die ganze Elektronik mit 230V Geräten  oder Relais in einem Gehäuse stecken muss. Und wenn das ganze auch noch  am Rechner hängt, dann bringt das manchmal sogar diesen zum Absturz.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, das wirst du mit Sicherheit auch noch hin bekommen.


 
Könnte ich, aber keine Lust das Teil wieder zu zerlegen. Das Ding muss  nämlich Stückchenweise an die Decke geschraubt werden, wobei immer  mindestens eine Hand fehlt, dann muss ich während Montage Werkzeug und  Schrauben im Mund halten. ...und danach noch Fingerabdrucke vom Plexiglas, unter der Decke hängend, wegwischen - nööö. Das bleibt wohl vorerst so.


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. Juli 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Hey General, du hast den 100e Antwort hier geschrieben. ...was für diesen Thread schon verdammt viel ist.


Ich hoffe mal, das ist erst der Anfang . Vielleicht gesellen sich ja auch noch andere mal hinzu. 


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja aber... eine Kapazität hat doch zwei Enden: Eins davon ist am Gate,  das andere im Kanal. Und wenn an Einem Strom fließt, dann fließt er auch  am Anderen. So stelle ich mir das vor.


Das ist auch richtig. Der Stromimpuls scheint aber nicht daherzurühren (Ich vermute mal das geht so in Richtung Millerkapazität umladen oder sowas, Praktisch wird das wohl von parasitären Induktivitäten platt gebügelt werden, könnte ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen...


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> In der Sim sowieso nicht, da haben alle Quellen 0Ohm Ausgangwiderstand und können unendlich hohen Strom liefern. Außerdem meinte ich nicht die Versorgungsquelle, sondern Signalquellen, die die Gates ansteuern


Die habe ich gar nicht mit abgebildet, und die zeigen kleinere Stromspitzen... Aber Gate-Treiber sind wieder ein Kapitell für sich .


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Tja, in Multisim schalten sie ganz hervorragend, warum sollten sie auch  nicht? Gate Kapazitäten haben nur wenige nF, da macht ein 1k Widerstand  kaum was aus. Simulationsfehler? Weiß du was, ich baue diesen simplen  Versuch in den nächsten Tagen einfach auf und hänge einen Oszi dran -  mal sehen was kommt. Dann berichte ich und wir wissen endgültig  Bescheid.


Zur fast vollständigen Umladung eines Kondensator benötigt man 5 Tau. Sagen wir mal 1 Tau sind bei der Ansteuererung ausreichend so ergibt sich für R * C bei 1 kR und 1 nF eine Zeit von 1000 ns. Das ist für meine Auslegung völlig unzureichend .
Das mit dem Oszi wäre cool, manchmal ist ein Versuch für sowas sehr Hilfreich. (Wobei das anscheinend auch von der Flankensteilheit an den Gates abhängt). 


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das mit Sicherheit nicht - die Hauptbeleuchtung hängt direkt an 230V, zusätzlich geschaltet durch ein Relais des Funkmoduls. Und Funkmodul selbst wird auch nicht gestört.


Ok, kenne das halt nur, das ab und an auch mal die Netzspannung kurzfristig etwas plattgebügelt wird, sollte aber bei den Lampen eh eher nicht der Fall sein. War nur so eine Idee, aber wohl nicht die beste... 


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Genau das. Damit habe ich auch bei der Arbeit häufig Probleme, wenn  irgendwas gebaut werden muss, wo die ganze Elektronik mit 230V Geräten  oder Relais in einem Gehäuse stecken muss. Und wenn das ganze auch noch  am Rechner hängt, dann bringt das manchmal sogar diesen zum Absturz.


Eventuell ein Softstart- / Einschaltstrombegrenzung einbauen. Geht aber auch nicht immer und schafft die Probleme leider auch nicht immer aus der Welt. Manchmal stürzen Rechner auch schon durch ungünstige Hardwarekombinationen innerhalb normaler Betriebszustände ab, so z.B. reagiert mein PC auf Arbeit gelegentlich allergisch auf Veränderungen  an Firewireanschlüssen. Aber nur selten.


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Könnte ich, aber keine Lust das Teil wieder zu zerlegen. Das Ding muss  nämlich Stückchenweise an die Decke geschraubt werden, wobei immer  mindestens eine Hand fehlt, dann muss ich während Montage Werkzeug und  Schrauben im Mund halten. ...und danach noch Fingerabdrucke vom Plexiglas, unter der Decke hängend, wegwischen - nööö. Das bleibt wohl vorerst so.


Ok, das ist ein Argument. Wenns nicht stört ist es ja auch vertretbar.


----------



## Re4dt (19. Juli 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, das ist erst der Anfang . Vielleicht gesellen sich ja auch noch andere mal hinzu.


 Ich als TE würde gerne mitreden doc heuer Gesprächslevel ist mir zu hoch  Versteh echt null


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. Juli 2012)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal 1 Tau sind bei der Ansteuererung ausreichend so ergibt sich für R * C bei 1 kR und 1 nF eine Zeit von 1000 ns. Das ist für meine Auslegung völlig unzureichend .



Ok, zugegeben - es ist knapp, wenn man mit Freq über 10kHz takten will und Tastgrad unter 10% gehen soll.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> (Wobei das anscheinend auch von der Flankensteilheit an den Gates abhängt).



Und Flankensteilheit hängt wiederum davon ab wie schnell sich die Gatekapazität lädt - ein kreis, nicht?



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Eventuell ein Softstart- / Einschaltstrombegrenzung einbauen.


 
Tja, war von Anfang an nicht vorgesehen und jetzt ist gar kein Platz auf der Leiterplatte, außerdem überlege ich noch einen Bluetooth Modul an die MCU zu hängen, um kabellos programmieren zu können.



Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich als TE würde gerne mitreden doc heuer Gesprächslevel ist mir zu hoch  Versteh echt null



Das mach doch nichts. Du kannst auch was schreiben, wenn du was wissen willst, dann passen wir Gesprächslevel entsprechend an. Wir reden über Zusammenhänge, die ein bestimmtes Grundwissen voraussetzen. Die Meisten, die Dr.House kucken, verstehen auch nicht, wovon die da reden - trotzdem kucken sie das.

Ich habe das ganze mit MS nachgebildet: Kanal1/2 (blau/gelb) == 5V/DIV, Kanal3 (rot) == 5mV/DIV.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (20. Juli 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich als TE würde gerne mitreden doc heuer Gesprächslevel ist mir zu hoch  Versteh echt null


 
Im Prinzip ist es gar nicht so schwer, es geht eigentlich darum, dass ich in einer Schaltungssimulation was nicht so richtig einordnen kann. 
Schau dir doch mal LTspice an, da kannst du auch bischen rumexperimentieren ohne Bauteile kaputt zu machen. Du kannst z.B. mal ein einfaches Netzteil oder auch nur paar Widerstände in der Simulation nachbauen und dann dort überall mal Strom + Spannung usw. messen und dir grafisch anzeigen lassen. Am besten, du bastellst dir mal ne Schaltung zusammen und dann stellst du die hier mal vor.


----------



## Festplatte (23. Juli 2012)

Ich muss mich dringend mehr mit Schaltungen befassen, ich verstehe hier nur Bahnhof!


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. Juli 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ok, zugegeben - es ist knapp, wenn man mit Freq über 10kHz takten will und Tastgrad unter 10% gehen soll.



Das ist nicht unbedingt das kritische, schlimmer ist das es möglich wird, das beide FETs kurz leitfähig sein können.  Die Frequenz ist mit 100 KHz angedacht.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und Flankensteilheit hängt wiederum davon ab wie schnell sich die Gatekapazität lädt - ein kreis, nicht?



Die Gateladung muss doch aber auch über den Gatetreiber fließen, nur über diesen ist die Stromspitze kleiner, ich habe dazu nochmal eine Simulation gemacht. I(R3) zeigt den Ladestrom für das Gate des PMOS, I(R4) zeigt den Ladestrom für das Gate des NMOS und I(R1) zeigt den Summenstrom gegen Masse der zu den Ladeströmen die von mir gemeinte Stromspitze enthält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Tja, war von Anfang an nicht vorgesehen und jetzt ist gar kein Platz auf der Leiterplatte, außerdem überlege ich noch einen Bluetooth Modul an die MCU zu hängen, um kabellos programmieren zu können.



Hmm, das Platzproblem auf den Leiterplatten.  
Kabelloses Programmieren it sicherlich für die Anwendung was feines, dann kannst du bequem vom Rechner aus neue Programme einspielen ohne irgendwelche Kabel anschließen zu müssen. 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich habe das ganze mit MS nachgebildet: Kanal1/2 (blau/gelb) == 5V/DIV, Kanal3 (rot) == 5mV/DIV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Kanal C ist beim Zuschalten des PMOS auch eine Stromspitze sichtbar, und genau die meine ich. In deiner Simulation siehts aber eher nach einem Einschwingen aus.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich verzweifel gerade wieder daran dass die großen Versender nur Geschäftskunden nehmen.
Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich den noch finden könnte?
10220-6212PL - 3M - BUCHSE,MDR,GERADE,20KONT | Farnell Deutschland

reichelt, pollin und conrad lassen mich im Stich.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Dezember 2012)

Leute ich stell mich gerade extrem dumm an. 

Zu der Aufgabe->
Ein widerstand liegt an einer Spannung deren Wert von 180V auf 230V erhöht wird. Dadurch ändert sich der Strom um 100mA (0.10A) Wie groß ist der Widerstand?  

Hat mir jemand Rat ?


----------



## Spyware (9. Dezember 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Leute ich stell mich gerade extrem dumm an.
> 
> Zu der Aufgabe->
> Ein widerstand liegt an einer Spannung deren Wert von 180V auf 230V erhöht wird. Dadurch ändert sich der Strom um 100mA (0.10A) Wie groß ist der Widerstand?
> ...



Falls du es noch immer nicht herausgefunden hast  :

R=230/(I+0,1)
R=180/I

Untere Formel oben einsetzen und wusch..du hast den Strom und somit auch den Widerstand...glaube 500 Ohm kommt raus

Und weil ich so gerne Formeln herleite...wenn du das umformst, dann kommst du drauf, dass ΔU/ΔI ebenfalls zum richtigen Ergebnis führen.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich richtig verstehe
230-180=50V <- Spannungsveränderung 
0,1A 
50:0,1=500Ohm Stimmt dies  ?  Danke im Voraus


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (23. Februar 2013)

Endlich habe ich wieder was für den Thread hier! Da mir meine erste RGB-Leuchte (Bilder dazu gab es weiter vorne) schon so gut gefallen hatte, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen eine weitere verbesserte Variante der ersten RGB-Leuchte zu bauen. Was dabei heraus gekommen ist, könnt ihr im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/111240-bastel-thread-nicht-pc.html sehen. Aber ein Paar Bilder von der Elektronik dieser Leuchte gibt es natürlich hier zusätzlich. Die große Platine ist ein Einzelstück und komplett von mir entwickelt; auch der Sourcecode für die MCU (nach wie vor LPC1343 von NXP).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bleibt nur noch kurz zu beschreiben was diese Variante besser kann als die andere.

Die Elektronik der ersten Leuchte war größtenteils auf einer Lochrasterplatine aufgebaut, hatte 10 RGB-LEDs, die alle an einem PWM-Kanal angeschlossen waren und hatte 8 automatisch ablaufende Licht-Programme und einen manuellen Farbmixmodus in dem man stufenlos jede Farbe einstellen konnte, die diese LEDs her geben. Weiterhin konnte man die drei Lampen der angehängten Baumarkt-Leuchte mit Hilfe der zwei RC-Kanäle des Funkmoduls ein- und ausschalten. Zwei weitere RC-Kanäle waren für die Bedienung der RGB-Funktionen vorgesehen.

Die RGB-Leuchte_V2 kann einiges mehr. Die erste wichtige Änderung verbirgt sich im Bedienkonzept der V2: Nun gehen alle vier RC-Kanäle der Funksteuerung direkt an die MCU der Leuchte und nicht wie vorher nur zwei. Die Baumarkt-Leuchte wird nun auch über die MCU gesteuert und nicht direkt über Funkmodul. Außerdem sind es jetzt anstelle von 10 LEDs 24. Diese sind wiederum an zwei getrennten PWM-Kanälen angeschlossen - 12 LEDs pro Kanal. Die 12 LEDs, die in der Plexiglasscheibe sind, können einzeln angesteuert werden - 12 im Gehäuse nur alle zusammen. Weiterhin hat die V2 einen Lichtsensor, der ab einer bestimmten Helligkeit die Leuchte abschaltet und bei Dunkelheit wieder einschaltet und zwar genau im selben Modus und Lichtprogramm in dem es bei Helligkeit ausgeschaltet wurde. Zusätzlich gibt es in der V2 einen Modus, in dem die Leuchte auf Ton reagiert und die Lichtprogramme diesem anpasst. Wenn z.B. Musik spielt, dann leuchten LEDs im Takt zu Musik. Die Empfindlichkeit und Frequenzbereich können dabei angepasst werden (jedoch nicht über die Vernbedienung - das wird aber in der V3 möglich sein.


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. Februar 2013)

Top Arbeit! 

Du hast da ja ordentlich Entwicklungsarbeit reingesteckt. Hast du die Leiterplatte fertigen lassen? Das Projekt sieht wirklich gut aus.

So ein Projekt wäre was für meinen Ausbilder gewesen, der hätte sich da drüber gefreut. Ach ja, in der Lehrwerkstatt wars diesbezüglich sehr schön gewesen. 

Was mein Ausbilder nur bemängelt häte wäre die Lackdrahtleiterbahn, sein Anspruch an die Elektronik war immer, das diese perfekt, oder zumindest so gut wie möglich sein sollte. Leider habe ich das nie wirklich erfüllen können, meine Leiterplattenlayouts sind immer nicht so das gelbe vom Ei , vor allem verwende ich auch immer gerne Drahtbrücken.

Aber meine praktische Erfahrung zeigt, das auch mal eine ordentlich verlegte und gesicherte Lackdrahtleiterbahn ok ist.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (23. Februar 2013)

Danke! Schön dass es dir gefällt.

Schalpläne und Layout für die Platine habe ich selbst mit spezieller Software erstellt. Dann die so genannten Gerberdaten erstellt und an Leiterplatten Hersteller geschickt. Der hat die Platine gefertigt.

Ich mag die Drähte auch nicht, aber wie immer funktioniert die erste HW-Variante nicht zu 100% so wie man es sich gedacht hat. Die Drähte und das Stück Lochrasterplatine sind typische Änderungen, damit alles funktioniert. Theoretisch könnte ich alle Änderungen in das Layout übernehmen und noch mal Platine fertigen lassen, aber der Spaß ist nicht billig. Also habe ich alles mit Drähten und den zusätzlichen Bauteilen korrigiert und das bleibt jetzt erst mal so. Aber die nächste HW-Variante ist bereits in Arbeit, denn es gibt noch Paar Sachen, die ich nicht bedacht habe. Z.B. die Tonsignal-Schaltung kann nicht mit Vernbedienung angepasst werden, was ein Nachteil ist, da man Musik mal lauter, mal leiser hat und alle Lieder haben unterschiedliche Pegel und Frequenzen. So kann es sein, dass die Leuchte von einem Lied völlig übersteuert wird und auf ein anderes schlecht reagiert. Das ganze funktioniert ja über ein Mikrofon. Aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## Re4dt (23. Februar 2013)

WOW! Wirklich klasse Arbeit!  

Wie viel zeit steckt da drin?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (23. Februar 2013)

Schwer zu sagen. Ich habe immer mal abends in Freizeit ein Paar Stunden dran gearbeitet. Zusammen gefasst in 8-Stunden Arbeitstage, werden es etwa 2 Wochen sein.


----------



## General Quicksilver (24. Februar 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Danke! Schön dass es dir gefällt.
> 
> Schalpläne  und Layout für die Platine habe ich selbst mit spezieller Software  erstellt. Dann die so genannten Gerberdaten erstellt und an  Leiterplatten Hersteller geschickt. Der hat die Platine gefertigt.
> 
> Ich  mag die Drähte auch nicht, aber wie immer funktioniert die erste  HW-Variante nicht zu 100% so wie man es sich gedacht hat. Die Drähte und  das Stück Lochrasterplatine sind typische Änderungen, damit alles  funktioniert. Theoretisch könnte ich alle Änderungen in das Layout  übernehmen und noch mal Platine fertigen lassen, aber der Spaß ist nicht  billig. Also habe ich alles mit Drähten und den zusätzlichen Bauteilen  korrigiert und das bleibt jetzt erst mal so. Aber die nächste  HW-Variante ist bereits in Arbeit, denn es gibt noch Paar Sachen, die  ich nicht bedacht habe. Z.B. die Tonsignal-Schaltung kann nicht mit  Vernbedienung angepasst werden, was ein Nachteil ist, da man Musik mal  lauter, mal leiser hat und alle Lieder haben unterschiedliche Pegel und  Frequenzen. So kann es sein, dass die Leuchte von einem Lied völlig  übersteuert wird und auf ein anderes schlecht reagiert. Das ganze  funktioniert ja über ein Mikrofon. Aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit  dem Ergebnis.



Wir haben damals in der Ausbildung auch Layouts mit Software erstellt un diese dann auf Folie ausgedruckt und die Leiterplatten selber belichtet, entwickelt, geätzt (wobei diese beiden Schritte immer eine große Sauerei waren), ausgesägt, gebohrt und bestückt. Das war zwar alles gsanz interessant, beschränkt aber leider die Möglichkeiten, da in der Regel immer nur einseitige und nur im Ausnahmefall mal eine zweiseitige Rohplatine zur Verfügung stand. (Ich habe auch gerne mal eine Unzahl an Drahtbrücken als 2. Layer missbraucht) An Vielschichtige Platinen war da auch nicht zu denken, zumal wir auch nicht gerade die besten Bauteile für Lehrzwecke hatten (zum Lernen waren sie aber toll) und auch nicht alles immer da (bevorzugt sollten immer nur vorrätige Bauteile verwendet werden). Unser Ausbilder war aber eigentlich immer daran interessiert, das dann die geätzten Platinen voll funktionsfähig sind und keiner weiteren Änderung bedurft haben (was leider nicht immer geklappt hat). Ich muss aber sagen, das wir die Teilschaltungen vorher auch mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln verifizieren konnten, also im Zweifel mal aufbauen (mit Steckkästen oder auf Lochraster) oder von funktionierenden Schaltungen übernehmen. Der Ausbilder war auch dazu bereit den Schaltplan zu überprüfen (vorm ätzen hat er das sowieso immer noch mal angeschaut) oder zu helfen. Das war schon schön. 
Der Vorteil beim selber fertigen (so fern möglich) ist halt, das du das Ergebnis gleich hast und alle Prozesschritte kontrollieren kannst. Der Nachteil ist aber auch, das es diverse Einschränkungen gibt, die mit den unter Umständen begrenzten Möglichkeiten auftreten (wir hatten durch unseren Ätzprozess oft Probleme mit "dünnen" Leiterbahnen, unter 0,8 mm sollten wir die nicht verwenden, testweise haben wir aber auch mal mit 0,5 mm Versuche gemacht, das war dann aber schon an der Grenze (die Leiterbagnränder waren schon relativ deutlich ausgefranzt in Bezug zum Leiterquerschnitt). Professionelle Fertiger können das dann besser und auch gerade wenn du zu Hause keinen abschließbaren Hobbyraum hast (wegen Kindern, Tieren, aber auch unvorsichtigen Personen), denn je nachdem was verwendet wird sind die Chemikalien nicht ohne. Ach ja, das war damals schon schön... 
So konsequent und fleisig wie du dein Projekt verfolgst, kommt am Ende ein serienreifes Produkt heraus.  In der Regel wird es immer noch irgendwas geben was man verbessern kann, einfach schon daher, da am Anfang noch gar nicht der komplette Funktionsumfang projektiert war (dafür ist es ja aber auch Hobby und muss nicht den sonst angelegten Maßstäben genügen).


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Februar 2013)

Ja, ich weiß auch noch wie ich früher auf dieser Art und Weise Platinen gemacht habe. Aber diese Art ist nicht mehr zietgemäß - jedenfalls nicht, wenn fast alle Bauteile als SMD-Ausführungen bestückt werden sollen. Einen Prototyp baue ich auf einer Lochraster schneller auf und für das Endprodukt ist es einfach zu hässlich. Außerdem weiß ich gar nicht wie das Pad-Feld für einen LQFP48 Package dann aussehen würde. Die Pads sind ca. 0,25mm von einander entfernt und die Leiterbahnen, die zur MCU gehen, sind ebenfalls um die 0,25mm breit. So ist die Herstellung der Leiterplatte der einzige Schritt, den man auslagern muss - und das ist auch gut so. Aber es bleibt ja noch genug Arbeit für einen übrig. Es ist z.B. gar nicht mal so leicht eine MCU im LQFP48 Gehäuse von Hand auf die Platine zu löten. Und dass man an solchen Bauteilen nicht zu lange rum braten darf, macht es auch nicht einfacher. Aber am schlimmsten war es die Leitungen an die LEDs zu löten: 24 LEDs je 4 Pins - 96 Leitungen. Und auf der anderen Seite an die 48-polige Buchsenleiste.

Beim nächsten Redesign kommt eine MCU (LPC1347) mit noch mehr IOs, als ein LQFP64-Package, zum Einsatz. Weiterhin denke über Integration eines Bluetooth-Moduls über UART nach. Dann muss ich für Firmware-Updates und Erweiterungen nicht dauernd meinen selbst gebauten Programmer anstöpseln. Weiterhin könnte ich dann eine Bediensoftware für den PC oder Smartphone schreiben und damit die Leuchte wesentlich bequemer steuern als mit der Funkvernbedienung. Aber das sind erst mal nur Überlegungen für die Zukunft. Viel wichtiger bleiben da noch die bereits erwähnten Änderungen an der Mikrofonschaltung: Empfindlichkeit und Frequenzbereich müssen über Fernbedienung anzupassen sein.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> So konsequent und fleisig wie du dein Projekt verfolgst, kommt am Ende ein serienreifes Produkt heraus.   In der Regel wird es immer noch irgendwas geben was man verbessern  kann, einfach schon daher, da am Anfang noch gar nicht der komplette  Funktionsumfang projektiert war (dafür ist es ja aber auch Hobby und  muss nicht den sonst angelegten Maßstäben genügen).


 
Wie du siehst, es ist noch was zu tun. Vielleicht wird es auch irgendwann ein serienreifes Produkt, aber es wird deswegen nicht in Serie gehen - es soll ein Eizelstück bleiben.


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. Februar 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß auch noch wie ich früher auf dieser Art und Weise Platinen gemacht habe. Aber diese Art ist nicht mehr zietgemäß - jedenfalls nicht, wenn fast alle Bauteile als SMD-Ausführungen bestückt werden sollen. Einen Prototyp baue ich auf einer Lochraster schneller auf und für das Endprodukt ist es einfach zu hässlich. Außerdem weiß ich gar nicht wie das Pad-Feld für einen LQFP48 Package dann aussehen würde. Die Pads sind ca. 0,25mm von einander entfernt und die Leiterbahnen, die zur MCU gehen, sind ebenfalls um die 0,25mm breit. So ist die Herstellung der Leiterplatte der einzige Schritt, den man auslagern muss - und das ist auch gut so. Aber es bleibt ja noch genug Arbeit für einen übrig. Es ist z.B. gar nicht mal so leicht eine MCU im LQFP48 Gehäuse von Hand auf die Platine zu löten. Und dass man an solchen Bauteilen nicht zu lange rum braten darf, macht es auch nicht einfacher. Aber am schlimmsten war es die Leitungen an die LEDs zu löten: 24 LEDs je 4 Pins - 96 Leitungen. Und auf der anderen Seite an die 48-polige Buchsenleiste.
> 
> Beim nächsten Redesign kommt eine MCU (LPC1347) mit noch mehr IOs, als ein LQFP64-Package, zum Einsatz. Weiterhin denke über Integration eines Bluetooth-Moduls über UART nach. Dann muss ich für Firmware-Updates und Erweiterungen nicht dauernd meinen selbst gebauten Programmer anstöpseln. Weiterhin könnte ich dann eine Bediensoftware für den PC oder Smartphone schreiben und damit die Leuchte wesentlich bequemer steuern als mit der Funkvernbedienung. Aber das sind erst mal nur Überlegungen für die Zukunft. Viel wichtiger bleiben da noch die bereits erwähnten Änderungen an der Mikrofonschaltung: Empfindlichkeit und Frequenzbereich müssen über Fernbedienung anzupassen sein.
> 
> ...



Naja, wie gesagt, bei komplexen Scxhaltungen stößt man mit der Hobbyleiterplattenherstellung dann schon an Grenzen. 
Wobei ich auch die externe Bestückung interessant finde.
ICs sind erstaunlich stabil, ganz so schnell passiert da bei vielen nichts, wenn ich alleine daran denke, was wir schon alles mit den FPGAs auf Arbeit gemacht haben . So ein FPGA wäre sicherlich auch mal ein schönes Spielzeug, nur leider mangelt es mir da an Wissen...
Naja, Leitungen an LEDs löten habe ich auch schon genug gemacht, es gibt besseres und es gibt schlimmeres...
Es gibt Leute, den fällt es überhaupt nicht schwer Schaltkreise aufzulöten, auch die großen nicht (144er oder so). Ich gehöre leider nicht dazu. Bei BGAs sind dann sowieso andere technische Möglichkeiten gefragt.  Obwohl so eine Lackdrahtverkabelung von einem BGA auf eine Lochrasterplatine....  Mein Ausbilder hätte das wohl sofort weggehauen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Februar 2013)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Bei BGAs sind dann sowieso andere technische Möglichkeiten gefragt.  Obwohl so eine Lackdrahtverkabelung von einem BGA auf eine Lochrasterplatine....  Mein Ausbilder hätte das wohl sofort weggehauen.


 
 Solche "Verbrechen" machen wir öfter während der Entwicklung. Manchmal ist das einfach die schnellste Methode einen Prototyp aufzubauen. Jedenfalls ist Lackdraht mit Abstand eines der wichtigsten Hilfsmittel bei uns - ohne würde vieles nicht gehen oder viel länger brauchen. Und wie so oft muss man einfach *manches *was man in der Theorie lernt in der Praxis schnell vergessen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. Februar 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Solche "Verbrechen" machen wir öfter während der Entwicklung. Manchmal ist das einfach die schnellste Methode einen Prototyp aufzubauen. Jedenfalls ist Lackdraht mit Abstand eines der wichtigsten Hilfsmittel bei uns - ohne würde vieles nicht gehen oder viel länger brauchen. Und wie so oft muss man einfach *manches *was man in der Theorie lernt in der Praxis schnell vergessen.


 
Nicht alles was die Theorie besagt sollte man aber auch in der Praxis missachten.  Manchmal ist mit nur etwas mehr Aufwand ein deutlich besserer Kompromiss durchführbar, der letztlich auch noch mehr Vorteile bringt. So habe ich z.B. schon mehr als einmal festsgestellt, das es doch ratsam ist bei Schaltungen ab einer gewissen Größe nicht auf das Trägermaterial zu verzichten. Oder um etwas zu messen ist manchmal eine kleine angelötete Leitung hilfreich statt mit der Messspitze dort reinzudrücken oder das Lot an einer Lötstelle einzusparen ist oftmals auch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt (auch wenn ich das schon öfters in diversen billig Elektronikprodukten gesehen habe).
Es kommt aber wohl auch auf den Umfang solcher Maßnahmen an, was in gewissen Grenzen noch OK ist, wird bei maßlosen Einsatz gerne nicht mehr so toll. Hinzukommt auch noch die Qualität der Ausführung usw. Ich hab nur gerade ein Bild vor den Augen bei dem ein IC mittels unzähliger Lackdrähte mehrere cm über einer Leiterplatte über einem chaotischen Lackdrahtgespinnst auf nicht passenden Lötstellen hängt... --> ich würde sowas zumindest dann vergießen, schon alleine wegen der Stabilität.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. März 2013)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Nicht alles was die Theorie besagt sollte man aber auch in der Praxis missachten.



Selbsverständlich nicht! Ich habe auch nur gesagt: "Manches", wie z.B. Bauteile-Pins vor dem Löten auf richtige Länge zuschneiden und erst dann löten - wer macht solchen Quatsch in der Praxis? Na ja, und auch ein Paar andere Sachen.

Mir ist heute ganz spontan ein neuer Programm-Algorithmus für die Tonschaltung eingefallen - habe ihn umgesetzt; sieht saugeil aus - kann es jedoch nicht mit Worten beschreiben; muss man gesehen haben.

Heute habe ich mit dem Design der V3 begonnen. Man das wird ein Hammerteil!


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. März 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Selbsverständlich nicht! Ich habe auch nur gesagt: "Manches", wie z.B. Bauteile-Pins vor dem Löten auf richtige Länge zuschneiden und erst dann löten - wer macht solchen Quatsch in der Praxis? Na ja, und auch ein Paar andere Sachen.
> 
> Mir ist heute ganz spontan ein neuer Programm-Algorithmus für die Tonschaltung eingefallen - habe ihn umgesetzt; sieht saugeil aus - kann es jedoch nicht mit Worten beschreiben; muss man gesehen haben.
> 
> Heute habe ich mit dem Design der V3 begonnen. Man das wird ein Hammerteil!



Man kann sich manches auch so zurecht biegen wie man will, so z.B. habe ich auch schon gehört, das Bauteile grundsätzlich mit ungekürzten Anschlussdrähten zu verlöten sind um die thermische Belastung beim Löten zu verringern. 

Ich bin überzeugt, das V3 ein sehr gutes Teil werden wird und bin schon auf die Präsentation gespannt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (4. März 2013)

Das wird allerding eine Weile dauern. Da die V2 hervorragend funktioniert, besteht keine Eile. Bei der V1 war das noch anders. Wahrscheinlich weil sie komplett auf Lochrasterplatine mit Lackdrähten aufgebaut war. Außerdem hatte ich bei der V1 die Plexiglasscheibe versaut.

Ich werde bei der V3 über alle Fortschritte hier berichten. Ich würde am liebsten einen Tagebuch-Thread im entsprechenden Bereich erstellen, aber der ist für PC-Mods und nicht für Hardwareentwicklung bestimmt.

Dann habe ich jetzt was nachzuholen.

Bei der V3 habe ich als erstes die Vorwiderstände für einzelne Farben des ersten PWM-Kanals angepasst. Das war nötig weil ich am Anfang diese nur rein rechnerisch dimensioniert hatte - so dass durch jede Teil-LED 20mA fließen. Das war aber nicht schön, da die Farben bei 20mA nicht die gleiche Lichtstärke haben; so war z.B. subjektiv grün etwa doppelt so hell wie rot. Nun bekommt rot 18mA, grün 7mA und blau 15mA. So sind die Farben meiner Ansicht nach einigermaßen im Gleichgewicht.
Als nächstes muss ich den LPC1347 in der Layout Software anlegen. Erst dann steht er als Schaltsymbol für den Schaltplan und als Bauteil für Layout zu verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (17. März 2013)

Na dann bring ich hier mal nen kleines Projekt rein 

Gesucht ist eine Schaltung mit einer Photodiode, um beim Auslösen des Kamerablitzes die Kontakte am Blitzschuh des externen Blitzgerätes verbindet und den externen Blitz auslöst. Quasi nach dem Prinzip dieses Kunstwerkes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze sollte nach möglichkeit ohne weitere Stromversorgung klappen, da ich die Schaltung möglichst klein bauen möchte (Irgendwas um die 1,5x0,5cm oder so). Möglich zu sein scheint es (Klick), jedoch möchte ich nicht 10€+Versand für ein kleines Teil ausgeben, welches ich eh komplett zerlegen muss um es zu verarbeiten.
Ursprünglich hatte ich diese Schaltung in irgendeinem Fotographen-forum gefunden, jedoch scheint dies nicht ganz zu klappen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Dunkel


----------



## watercooled (17. März 2013)

Ich bräuchte ein IC das mir eine Spannung von 14-22V auf 13.8V regelt.
Beim großen C gibts eins aber das kann nir 1.5A. 3A wären nötig.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. März 2013)

Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Das ganze sollte nach möglichkeit ohne weitere Stromversorgung klappen, da ich die Schaltung möglichst klein bauen möchte (Irgendwas um die 1,5x0,5cm oder so).



In der Größe??? Eine Schaltung, die 230V schalten soll? Und dann wahrscheinlich noch mit Mitteln wie Lochrasterplatine? Das wird wohl nicht möglich sein. Allein der Thyristor hat ein TO220 Gehäuse, dass schon größer ist. Aber egal - die Schaltung kann man sowieso nicht verwenden, da ein Thyristor nur in Durlassrichtung leitet und einen Zünstrom braucht. Man kann sowas schon bauen, aber nicht in der Größe auf einer Laborplatine. Ich werde mir was überlegen. Vielleicht hat auch General Quicksiver eine Idee.

@watercooled

Kannst du mir den Typ vom 1,5A IC nennen oder es verlinken?


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2013)

Conrad Nummer 179418-62


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2013)

Achja, ich bräuchte noch einen Vorschlag für ein IC/ eine Schaltung die mir 3 Lüfter noch eine bestimmte Zeit (5 Minuten) nachlaufen lässt. Für 12V Betrieb.

Uuund nochwas: Eine Diode/Schaltung/IC die die Stromaufnahme begrenzt. 
Wenn ich einen Akku mit einem ungeregelten Netzteil lade dann soll dieser nur maximal 500mAh aufnehmen dürfen. An dieser Stelle sollte das Bauteil dann Dicht machen. Was gibts da?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. März 2013)

Einen einzelnen IC mit 13.8V Ua und 3A Ia gibt es wohl nicht, aber es gibt fertige Ladegeräte für sowas - sind auch nicht teuer. Warum willst du das selber bauen?



watercooled schrieb:


> Achja, ich bräuchte noch einen Vorschlag für ein IC/ eine Schaltung die mir 3 Lüfter noch eine bestimmte Zeit (5 Minuten) nachlaufen lässt. Für 12V Betrieb.


 
Die Lüfter sind wo eingebaut? Im PC? Das wird nicht einfach, da nach Herunterfahren alle Spannungen des NTs aus sind - außer +5V SB.



watercooled schrieb:


> Was gibts da?


 
Wie gesagt - Ladegrät. Oder wenn es selbst gebaut sein soll - Konstantstromquelle.


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2013)

Danke schonmal. 

Das ganze wird an einem Akku betrieben. An dem Lade IC (ist ja nur ein Spannungswandler) hängen später 3 Lüfter und der Akku. Gebe ich eine Spannung auf das IC wird der Akku geladen und die Lüfter laufen.
Jetzt würde ich gerne diese Nachlaufschaltung zwischen Akku und Lüfter klemmen so das ich wenn ich KEINE Spannung mehr aufs IC gebe die Lüfter aus dem Akku betreibe.
Das aber eben nur 5 Minuten!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. März 2013)

A ...so hängt alles zusammen. So was kann man sicher bauen. Willst du Schaltung dazu haben und das selber bauen?


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2013)

Am liebsten ein fertiges bauteil. Wenns nicht anders geht bau ichs halt selber.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. März 2013)

Ein Bauteil, das all das kann, gibt es (wahrscheinlich) nicht. Und wenn doch, dann kenne ich es nicht. Aber einen Schaltplan der Schaltung, die das kann, könnte ich machen.


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2013)

Das wäre Super! Eingangsspannung schwankt zwischen 10 und 13.7V. Der Verbraucherstrom beträgt 1.8A

Aber so einen Strombegrenzer wird es doch geben?


----------



## General Quicksilver (18. März 2013)

Das kommt auf das Blitzgerät drauf an, es gibt auch welche die mit TTL - Pegeln getriggert werden können (genauer über das kurzschließen des Eingangs, bzw. deesen auf LOW zu ziehen), dort würde sich dann ja ein einfacher Phototransistor und ein Widerstand anbieten. Leider kenne ich mich aber nicht mit der konkreten Schaltung aus, wobei ich aber bezweifle, das an dem Blitzschuh 230V anliegen, schon alleine wegen der Berührungssicherheit....
Einfacher wäre das ganze wenn die Blitzlampe einen Sync - Eingang (Klinke) mit TTL Pegeln hat, dann brauchst du nur einen Klinkenstecker, etwas 2 Poliges Kabel, besagten Phototransistor und einen Widerstand (um den Strom zu begrenzen). Du kannst ja auch mal die Spannung an den Blitzschuhklemmen messsen, vielleicht sind das ja nur 12V oder so, sei dabei aber bitte trotzdem vorsichtig.

@ watercooled, vielleicht kannst du ja einen Solarladeregler verwenden? Kemo Solar-Laderegler 12V 6A M149 Last-Strom 6 A Ladespannung 12 V im Conrad Online Shop | 110527 Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit Akkuladereglern aus, aber wenns auch ein einstellbarer Spannungsregler tut, würde der Einstellbarer Spannungsregler 3 A, positiv Fairchild Semiconductor LM350T Gehäuseart TO-220 Ausgangsspannung 1.2 - 33 V im Conrad Online Shop | 176052 ja entsprechend eingestellt passen. Beim Anschauen des Datenblattes würde ich sogar sagen, das du einfach 2 Regler parallel schalten kannst (1 läuft dann bis ans Stromlimit ran, danach fällt dessen Spannung laut datenblatt recht schnell ab, so das der andere Regler spätestens ab diesem Zeitpunkt den zusätzlichen Strom übernimmt.Zwr keine besonders schöne Lösung, aber sollte zumindest theoretisch gehen. 

Eine Strombegrenzung kannst du z.B. mit einem entsprechend beschaltenen Spannungsregler realisieren, nur muss dann deine Eingangsspannung entsprechend höher sein (ich denke mal, dem Akku dürften die Stromspitzen beim Ein- und ggebennenfalls beim Ausschalten egal sein).


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2013)

Eingangsspannung liegt während des Betriebs zwischen 13 und 14, 4V. Mit diesem Spannungsregler will ich eigentlich nur die Lüfter vor Überspannung schützen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (18. März 2013)

Dann schließ doch die Lüfter einfach an einen gewöhnlichen 12V Low Drop Regler an dessen Eingang du über jeweils eine Shotkydiode in Flussrichtung an den Akku und an die Ladespannung anschließst. Wobei wenn es wirklich nicht über 14,4V geht kannst du einfach 3 Dioden in Reihe vor die Lüfter hängen. Denn die Spannungsregler generieren in der Regel sowieso immer einen Mindestspannungsabfall von 1 - 3 V je nach Typ. Um das genauer hinzubekommen müsstest du einen DC/DC Wandler verwenden oder einen Buck - Boost Schaltregler aufbauen.


----------



## Pikus (18. März 2013)

Oder er packt sich nen Festspannungsregler à la 7812 vor den Lüfter. Eventuell noch einen Kühlkörper dazu, damit der Regler die ~2,5V Überspannung auch abkann.

/edit: Ich finde gerade keinen passenden, der auch den benötigten Strom bereitstellen kann.. Verdammt, auf Arbeit hatte ich das Datenblatt noch in der Hand 

/edit 2: Hier: [URL="http://www.reichelt.de/ICs-KA-LF-/L-4960/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=446;ARTICLE=9742;GROUPID=2911;artnr=L+4960"]www.reichelt.de/ICs-KA-LF-/L-4960/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=446;ARTICLE=9742;GROUPID=2911;artnr=L+4960[/URL]
Oder auch nicht...


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2013)

Wozu die Schotkydiode am akku?


----------



## General Quicksilver (18. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wozu die Schotkydiode am akku?


 
In der Annahme Ungeregelte Spannung --> Laderegler --> Akku, würde sonst der Laderegler gebrückt, bzw. die Akkuspannung würde nach Abschaltung der ungeregelten Spannung an diese Spannungsquelle anlegen und je nach deren Schaltung unter Umständen z.B. entladen. Alternativ würde ja auch noch die Strombegrenzung für den Akku drin hängen die Gebrückt werden würde, so z.B. ungeregelte Spannung ---> Strombegrenzung (über Schalter / Jumper überbrückbar) --> Laderegler (eventuell ebenfalls überbrückbar) --> Akku Wobei wohl ein seperater Zweig für nur Strombegrenzung / nur Laderegler sinnvoll wäre; dieser müsste dannn mit einer weiteren Shottkydiode an den Spannungsregler für die Lüfter angeschlossen werden.


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2013)

Du meinst also ne stinknormale Diode 
Ich dachte eben schon wieder an irgendein IC 

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=118&thread=3023

Jetzt sollte das einsatzgebiet klarer werden.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (19. März 2013)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Das kommt auf das Blitzgerät drauf an, es gibt auch welche die mit TTL - Pegeln getriggert werden können (genauer über das kurzschließen des Eingangs, bzw. deesen auf LOW zu ziehen), dort würde sich dann ja ein einfacher Phototransistor und ein Widerstand anbieten. Leider kenne ich mich aber nicht mit der konkreten Schaltung aus, wobei ich aber bezweifle, das an dem Blitzschuh 230V anliegen, schon alleine wegen der Berührungssicherheit....
> Einfacher wäre das ganze wenn die Blitzlampe einen Sync - Eingang (Klinke) mit TTL Pegeln hat, dann brauchst du nur einen Klinkenstecker, etwas 2 Poliges Kabel, besagten Phototransistor und einen Widerstand (um den Strom zu begrenzen). Du kannst ja auch mal die Spannung an den Blitzschuhklemmen messsen, vielleicht sind das ja nur 12V oder so, sei dabei aber bitte trotzdem vorsichtig.


 
Nene, 230V stimmt schon. Hatte das schon gemessen. Die alten Blitzgeräte haben durchaus schonmal mehr als 200V anliegen. (Blitzgeräte-Zündspannungen | plainpix.com) Falls es was hilft: Es handelt sich um ein Agfatronic 240 b, was in der Liste sogar mit 250V steht.  Die hohe Zündspannung ist ja auch der Grund warum man auf keinen Fall die alten Blitzgeräte an neueren Kameras anschließen sollte...außer man mag geschmorte Kamera. Das das Blitzgerät an dem Sync-Eingang einen TTL Pegel hat wäre mir neu, wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren die Kontakte dort direkt mit dem Blitzschuh verbunden.


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. März 2013)

Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Nene, 230V stimmt schon. Hatte das schon gemessen. Die alten Blitzgeräte haben durchaus schonmal mehr als 200V anliegen. (Blitzgeräte-Zündspannungen | plainpix.com) Falls es was hilft: Es handelt sich um ein Agfatronic 240 b, was in der Liste sogar mit 250V steht.  Die hohe Zündspannung ist ja auch der Grund warum man auf keinen Fall die alten Blitzgeräte an neueren Kameras anschließen sollte...außer man mag geschmorte Kamera. Das das Blitzgerät an dem Sync-Eingang einen TTL Pegel hat wäre mir neu, wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren die Kontakte dort direkt mit dem Blitzschuh verbunden.


 
Naja, das ist dann eher kontraproduktiv. Damit wird die Bastellei größer (und ich mag eigentlich keine Bastelleien über den Bereich der Schutzkleinspannung hinaus). Im Moment fällt mir da leider keine gescheite Lösung ein, zumindest nichts was billiger als die fertig Lösung wäre (es gibt ja mitlerweile nette Mosfets mit 1 KV Spannungsfestigkeit, aber die Kosten entsprechend). Ich muss da mal genauer suchen was es zu welchen Preisen gibt, wenn ich ws finde, werde ich das posten. (ES wird aber wohl preismäßig auf einen Thyristor hinauslaufen)...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. März 2013)

@watercooled

Ich habe mir was einfallen lassen. Ob du das aufbaust, bleibt dir überlassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (20. März 2013)

Mal nochmal wegen der Blitzschaltung:
In anderen Foren bin ich auf ähnliche Bauweisen gestoßen, zum Teil sogar nur mit einer angeschlossenen Solarzelle und einen Thyristor. Sollte das dann nicht doch möglich sein?


----------



## watercooled (20. März 2013)

Ach du Sch.... Ich glaub ich schalte lieber manuell  Trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe. Ich dachte da an eine Ausschaltverzögerung mit großem Elko und Relais oder so 

Kann ich damit einen 24V Verbraucher (300mA) an 12V Betreiben? Da steht ja StepUp Modul: 3.5~28V to 1.25~26V DC-DC Step-Up Step-Down Solar Power Supply Converter Module - Red - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. März 2013)

Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Mal nochmal wegen der Blitzschaltung:
> In anderen Foren bin ich auf ähnliche Bauweisen gestoßen, zum Teil sogar nur mit einer angeschlossenen Solarzelle und einen Thyristor. Sollte das dann nicht doch möglich sein?



Wenn du eine Solarzelle statt Fotodiode verwendest und mit dem Thyristor Gleichspannung schaltest, dann würde die Schaltung wirklich funktionieren. Aber 230V Netzspannung ist Wechselspannung. Oder ist die Spannung vom Blitzgerät gleichgerichtet? Dann könntest du die Schaltung wirklich einfach so übernehmen. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Ach du Sch.... Ich glaub ich schalte lieber  manuell  Trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe. Ich dachte da an eine  Ausschaltverzögerung mit großem Elko und Relais oder so



Was denn, die Schaltung ist doch ziemlich einfach.  Ausschaltverzögerung mit Elkos und Relais würde sicher auch gehen,  würde aber die Schaltung nicht einfacher machen - ganz im Gegenteil. Und teuerer wäre das sicher auch.



watercooled schrieb:


> Kann ich damit einen 24V Verbraucher (300mA) an 12V Betreiben?


 
Ja sollte gehen.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (21. März 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Solarzelle statt Fotodiode verwendest und mit dem Thyristor Gleichspannung schaltest, dann würde die Schaltung wirklich funktionieren. Aber 230V Netzspannung ist Wechselspannung. Oder ist die Spannung vom Blitzgerät gleichgerichtet? Dann könntest du die Schaltung wirklich einfach so übernehmen.


 
Ist gleichgerichtet. Würde dann doch die erste Schaltung mit der Photodiode funktionieren?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. März 2013)

Genau; aber in deinem Fall kann man nicht sagen, ob die Fotodioden genug Strom erzeugen (ob Blitz stark genug ist), um den Thyristor zu zünden. Aber vom Prinzip her würde das gehen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. März 2013)

Ich habe auch noch was dazu gefunden, es gibt ziemlich preisgünstige BVipolartransistoren mit geringem Bauvolumen und einer maximalen Spannungsfestigkeit von 300V. Mit etwas größerem Bauvolumen und höheren etwas höheren Preisen gehts dann auch noch deutlich höher. Nur sollte das wirklich gleichgerichtete Netzspannung sein kann das bis zu ~ 360V hochlaufen (oder sogar noch mehr wenn die Netztolleranzen nicht eingehalten werden, kommt ja leider auch gelegentlich vor (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hab ich mal bei mir >260V messen dürfen. Bei einem Bekannten gabs wohl mal deutliche Spannungsüberhhöhungen....). In Kombination mit einem schnellen OPamp sollte man aber einen entsprechenden Transistor schnellgenug schaltenb können.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (23. März 2013)

Da das Blitgerät ja über 2 1,5V AA-Batterien versorgt wird würde es mich eigentlich wundern, wenn da großartige Differenzen auftreten. Könntest du deine Schaltung eventuell mal zeigen? Und wäre die "Auslösesicherheit" ggf. höher als die der 2 Photodioden?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. März 2013)

@ Spiritus:Welche LED`S hast du für V2 verwendet??
Die finde ich nämlich überzeugend Hell.
Link wäre nicht schlecht.

MFG


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (24. März 2013)

Ich bin relativ sicher, dass es diese waren:
25 Stück LED 5mm RGB 4 Pin ultrahell, gem. Plus 10000mcd | eBay

Aber nicht 100% sicher. Ich musste auch zwei mal kaufen, da bei der ersten Bestellung die Leds zu dunkel waren, obwohl es bei allen immer ultrahell oder superhell steht. Und 10000mcd hatten die laut Beschreibung auch. Es ist nicht immer das drin was drauf steht. Na auf jedem Fall sind die in der V2 so hell, dass man nicht direkt ohne "Schmerz" rein gucken kann.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2013)

Ich mal wieder (Der Thread ist super )

Ich möchte 4 KFZ Blinker mit 12V ansteuern. Und was tun Blinker? Richtig, blinken. Ich bin also auf der Suche nach einer Schaltung die es mir erlaubt diese Blinken zu lassen. 

Damit man das nicht so riesig dimensionieren muss wäre ne Schaltung mit einem dahintergeschalteten Relais wohl am besten. Astabile Kippstufe vielleicht?

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2013)

Ist doch alles KFZ Standard, also warum nicht auch einen KFZ Blinkgeber verbauen?


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2013)

Jaaaaäääheeem oder so  Immer kompliziert denken 

Also sowas hier? RELAIS BLINKGEBER OPEL ASTRA G CORSA B C MERIVA VECTRA | eBay 

Wie viel Strom vertragen die?

EDIT: Wurde der redface smiley geändert?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. März 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich bin relativ sicher, dass es diese waren:
> 25 Stück LED 5mm RGB 4 Pin ultrahell, gem. Plus 10000mcd | eBay
> 
> Aber nicht 100% sicher. Ich musste auch zwei mal kaufen, da bei der ersten Bestellung die Leds zu dunkel waren, obwohl es bei allen immer ultrahell oder superhell steht. Und 10000mcd hatten die laut Beschreibung auch. Es ist nicht immer das drin was drauf steht. Na auf jedem Fall sind die in der V2 so hell, dass man nicht direkt ohne "Schmerz" rein gucken kann.


 

THX,die sind ja gar nicht so Teuer.
V2 sieht auf den Bildern Recht hell aus,gefällt mir echt Gut.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jaaaaäääheeem oder so  Immer kompliziert denken


 
Es ist zwar nicht schwer so was zu bauen, aber etwas mehr als ein Relais wird schon nötig sein. Relais blinken von alleine nicht. Also brauchst du auch das Teil vom Auto, welches das Relais ansteuert. Aber ich wette, dass solche Teile richtig Geld kosten. Mit einem NAND Schmitt-Trigger, ein Paar Kondensatoren, einem 7805 Regler, und einem Transistor kommst du weitaus günstiger davon, aber musst halt selber basteln.

EDIT:

 Den 7805 kann man sich auch sparen, es gibt ja CMOS ICs, die auch direkt mit 12V klar kommen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. März 2013)

Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Da das Blitgerät ja über 2 1,5V AA-Batterien  versorgt wird würde es mich eigentlich wundern, wenn da großartige  Differenzen auftreten. Könntest du deine Schaltung eventuell mal zeigen?  Und wäre die "Auslösesicherheit" ggf. höher als die der 2  Photodioden?


 
Ich habe leider bei der Symulation  festgestellt, das die Schaltung nicht so funktioniert wie sie soll  (genau nach dem Einschalten fängt die zu schwingen an, was zur Folge  hätte, das du ein Stroboskop hättest. Bezüglich der Auslösesicherheit  kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, das weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich dann eine  Schaltung habe, die zumindest mal theoretisch funktioniert, poste ich  die dann.



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder (Der Thread ist super )
> 
> Ich  möchte 4 KFZ Blinker mit 12V ansteuern. Und was tun Blinker? Richtig,  blinken. Ich bin also auf der Suche nach einer Schaltung die es mir  erlaubt diese Blinken zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Du  kannst dahinter statt den Relais auch paar MOSFETs packen  (gegebenenfalls mit entsprechenden Treibern davor), die haben den  Vorteil, dass die nicht mechanisch verschleißen und mit ein paar  Schutzdioden sollten die eigentlich auch problemlos laufen.



watercooled schrieb:


> Jaaaaäääheeem oder so  Immer kompliziert denken
> 
> Also sowas hier? RELAIS BLINKGEBER OPEL ASTRA G CORSA B C MERIVA VECTRA | eBay
> 
> ...



Ich weiß leider nicht wie viel die vertragen, ich vermute aber mal das das genormt sein wird und daher er unkritisch. Wenn du das ganze mit MOSFETs statt dem Relais aufbaust kannst du je nach FET (und Kühlung) auch schonmal deutlich über 100A schalten.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. März 2013)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich habe leider bei der Symulation  festgestellt, das die Schaltung nicht so funktioniert wie sie soll  (genau nach dem Einschalten fängt die zu schwingen an, was zur Folge  hätte, das du ein Stroboskop hättest.


 
Ist das vielleicht ein Simulationsfehler? Warum soll die Schaltung anfangen zu schwingen? Der Thyristor muss ja erst durch bestimmte Menge Elektrischer Energie gezündet werden. Woher soll sie kommen, wenn die Fotodioden kein Licht bekommen? Und wenn der Blitzer sich entladen hat und kein Strom mehr fließt, dann sperrt der Thyristor wieder und muss dann wieder dur erneutes Zünden leitend gemacht werden.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht schwer so was zu bauen, aber etwas mehr als ein Relais wird schon nötig sein. Relais blinken von alleine nicht. Also brauchst du auch das Teil vom Auto, welches das Relais ansteuert.


Das was Umgangssprachlich Blinkerrelais genannt wird ist normalerweise eine Box welche die komplette Schaltung aus Blinkgeber und Leistungsschalter(bei neueren Autos ist das auch kein Relais) beinhaltet. [Vergleiche Schaubenzieher/dreher  ]

Einfach mal Blinkgeber bei Wikipedia eingeben, da stehen unter anderem auch die passenden fertig ICs welche in so einem "Blinkerrelais" drin sind.


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. März 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ist das vielleicht ein Simulationsfehler? Warum soll die Schaltung anfangen zu schwingen? Der Thyristor muss ja erst durch bestimmte Menge Elektrischer Energie gezündet werden. Woher soll sie kommen, wenn die Fotodioden kein Licht bekommen? Und wenn der Blitzer sich entladen hat und kein Strom mehr fließt, dann sperrt der Thyristor wieder und muss dann wieder dur erneutes Zünden leitend gemacht werden.



In der simulierten Schaltung wurde der Thyristor und die Photodiode durch einen PNP-Bipolartransistor, einen Opamp und eine Spannungsquelle (= Solarzelle) und diverse weitere Bauelemente ersetzt. Wobei mir auch das Simulationsprogramm nach einer gewissen Zeit abgestürzt ist. Aber vorher wäre der Blitz schon paar mal getriggert wurden.... 

Wie sich nun bei genauerer Untersuchung herausgestellt hat, war das Simulationsmodell des Opamps fehlerhaft. Mit einem anderen Modell hats dann funktioniert. In der Schaltung ist der Opamp + Transistorteil doppelt ausgeführt, da  der Opamp sowieso im Gehäuse 2 mal drin ist. Leider waren beim Simulationsprogramm nicht die Transistoren die gesuchten Transistoren dabei (-300V / 500 mA). Gegebennenfalls müssten dann eben Darlingtonschaltungen aufgebaut werden falls die Stromverstärkung nicht ausreichend ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der ersten Schaltung war nur ein Transistor drin, dann das selbe nocheinmal mit einer Darlingtonschaltung. 

Nachteilig an der Schaltung ist aber die lange Ladezeit (ca.: 1min) bis sie einsatzbereit ist. Diese kann verringert werden, wenn der Ladewiderstand des 1000µF Kondensators verringert wird oder / und dieser verkleinert wird. Im 1. Fall steigt aber die Ruhestromaufnahme der Schaltung an, im 2. Fall bricht die Spannung beim Umschalten bei den Opamps stärker ein. Wobei es vermutlich besser ist die Schaltung über z.B. eine 9V Batterie zu versorgen (Die Konstruktion aus 1000µF C, 4,7V Z-Diode und 1MR durch 9V Blockbatterie (oder 4,5V Flachbatterie) ersetzen, wobei der 1MR Widerstand ersatzlos wegfällt. So funktioniert die Schaltung ohne weitere Spannungsquelle, aber die Batterien des Blitzgerätes werden belastet.


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2013)

Weiss jemand von euch wo ich ein 14V Netzteil mit 2A aufwärts finde?
Billig musses sein.


----------



## General Quicksilver (30. März 2013)

12V mit 3,5A: Schaltnetzteil LEADER NU60-2120350-I1, 12 V-/3,5 A - Stromversorgung - Netzgeräte - Festspannungs-Netzgeräte - Pollin Electronic 15V mit 2,4A: Tisch-Schaltnetzteil DEUTRONIC ETC36-15, 15 V-/2,4 A - Stromversorgung - Netzgeräte - Festspannungs-Netzgeräte - Pollin Electronic oder 13,8V 3A Schaltnetzteil LNS 1025, 13,8 V-/3 A - Stromversorgung - Netzgeräte - Festspannungs-Netzgeräte - Pollin Electronic . Zum Shop und zu den einzellnen Netzteilen kann ich dir leider keine persöhnliche Wertung abgeben...


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2013)

Ja bei Pollin habe ich auch schon gesucht...
Ich wollte es zur erhaltungsladung von unseren Batterien im Bollerwagen einsetzen.
Bevor ich da jetzt ein teures CTek kaufe dachte ich ich nehm halt ein 14V netzteil.


----------



## watercooled (3. April 2013)

Wenn ich ein Bauteil mit +-80V versorgen soll, was heisst das dann genau? Nur mit + und - Kabel ist es da ja nicht getan oder?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Bauteil mit +-80V versorgen  soll, was heisst das dann genau?



Was soll das schon heißen? Du versorgst dann ein Bauteil mit +-80V und hast damit eine Spannungsdifferenz von 160V an diesem Bauteil.



watercooled schrieb:


> Nur mit + und - Kabel ist es da ja  nicht getan oder?



Das kann man nur sagen, wenn man weiß was es für ein Bauteil ist.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (4. April 2013)

Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Na dann bring ich hier mal nen kleines Projekt rein ...



Wie siehts eigentlich aus? Muss der Thyristor gekühlt werden oder wird der nicht warm? (Will den ggf. in nen kleines Gehäuse einbauen wo dann kaum bis keine Luftzirkulation wäre.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (4. April 2013)

Der braucht keine Kühlung. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat dieser TO220 Gehäuse - verträgt also einiges. Da der Blitzer nur sehr kurze Zeit an ist und dann wieder längere Zeit aus, wird er sich nicht stark erhitzen.

Aber gib noch mal zu Sichrheit den Typ durch, für den du dich entschieden hast, dann sehe ich nach, ob das ganz ohne Kühlung geht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (5. April 2013)

Ich denke mal, das sollte kühlunstechnisch unproblematisch sein, da ich vermute, das die 250V einer recht hochohmigen Quelle entspringen und beim Schalten nur einen geringen Strom liefern können, so das über den Thyristor nur paar mW anfallen. Bei 4V am Thyristor und 10mA wären das 40mW Dauerlast. Da das ganze ja auch nur alle paar Sekunden? ausgelöst wird, sollte die Schaltphase und die gegebenenfalls resultierende Stromspitze ebenfalls eher unproblematisch sein.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (5. April 2013)

Das ist ein Tic106D, restliche Schaltung halt wie in dem ursprünglichen Plan.


----------



## watercooled (5. April 2013)

Mir gehts um so ein Modul: 1 X 1500Watt Class-D Audio Amplifier Board - IRS2092 1500W Mono Power Amp | eBay

Schaut mal bei Spannungsversorgung: Wie stelle ich das an?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. April 2013)

@Dunkelelfgun

Bei dem Thyristor solltest du wirklich keine Probleme mit der Kühlung bekommen.

@watercooled

Das kannst du sowas von vergessen. Was du dafür brauchst ist für einen "normal-sterblichen" weder beschaffbar noch bezahlbar.


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2013)

Gibts da keine Ringkerntrafos? Bei Pollin hats ja die großen schweren Dinger, allerdings nur mit 12V!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. April 2013)

Hast du schon welche gefunden? Ich nicht. Es gibt welche, die hohen Ausgangsstrom liefern können, aber zu geringe Spannung - oder anders herum. Du brauchst einen Trafo, der bei 160V über 1,5kVA liefern kann. Du müsstest dir wohl Einen extra wickeln lassen.


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2013)

Warum 160V? Mir reichen doch zwischen 70 und 80!

Haste mal nen Link zu einem mit zu wenig Ausgangsstrom?


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. April 2013)

MDu könntest auch eine ganze Armee von kleinen Ringkerntrafos in Reihe schalten (sekundärseitig), so z.B. 10 mal 12V mit >150VA die primärseitig alle an die selbe Phaser parallel und Sekundärseitig alle in Reihe geschalten werden müssten. Leider ist alles was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe recht teuer, so, dasss dir damit leider auch nicht geholfen sein dürfte.....


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum 160V? Mir reichen doch zwischen 70 und 80!



Weil in der Beschreibung das steht: "Supply Voltage：±60V to ±80V, typical ±75V". Es muss also entweder ein Trafo sein, der 150-160V mit Mittelabgriff hat oder zwei, die je 75-80V erzeugen, ausgangsseitig in Reihe geschaltet. So oder so braucht das Teil insgesamt typ. 150V eingangsseitig.  Die Idee von General ist gar nicht schlecht. Das ist mir gar nicht  eingefallen. Wenn man gar nichts passendes findet, dann wäre das die  Möglichkeit, aber billig wird es trotzdem nicht.



watercooled schrieb:


> Haste mal nen Link zu einem mit zu wenig Ausgangsstrom?


 
Muss ich wieder suchen - habe den nicht gespeichert, war aber bei Farnell.

EDIT:

Hier ein Link
VTX-146-1000-145 - MULTICOMP - TRANSFORMATOR, 1000VA, 2X 45V | Farnell Deutschland
Der kann genug Strom, aber nicht genung Spannung, deshalb auch nur 1kVA Leistung. Einen mit ausreichend hoher Spannung, aber mit zu geringem Strom gibts bei Farnell gar nicht. Es gibt welche die liefern 2x115V/1A, aber das ist schon zu viel Spannung, ...und viel zu wenig Strom.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2013)

Ach das ist doch Sch.... 
Wie soll ich das Modul denn dann betreiben?
Wer sich den Kack wieder ausgedacht hat ey...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. April 2013)

Was hast du erwartet? Leistung über 1,5kVA kann man nicht einfach mit einem Miniatur-Printtrafo erzeugen. Aber du hast immer noch die Möglichkeit das so umzusetzen wie General das vorgeschlagen hat.

Ganz nebenbei noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht die Leiterplatte der V3 vor der Entflechtung aus, nach dem der Schaltplan fertig geworden ist. Jetzt müssen die Bauteile sinnvoll innerhalb des hellblauen Rahmens (Leiterplattenumriss) platziert werden und dann mit Leiterbahnen verbunden werden. Dabei helfen die ganzen gelben Linien.


----------



## Gonzberg (10. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich habe mir mehrere Lüfter-Y-Anschlüsse auf einer Platine zusammengelötet.
Fand ich ansehnlicher als die ganzen Y-Kabel.

Jetzt möchte ich jeweils den Eingang der Platine mit dem Ausgang eines  Lüfteranschlusses des AE4 verbinden und wollte mir entsprechende Kabel  herstellen.
Ich habe hier noch etliche Meter Zwillingslitze mit einem Querschnitt von 0,14mm².

Maximal werden über ein Kabel 2-3 Lüfter mit insgesamt 0,5A-0,7A(12V) angeschlossen und es wird max. 1m lang.

Im Netz habe ich alles gefunden von 'geht auf jeden Fall' bis 'geht auf keinen Fall'...

Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob jemand hier selbst Erfahrungen  gemacht hat und mir Auskunft über die Machbarkeit geben könnte.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2013)

Geht ohne Probleme.
Ich hab schon mangels Kabel 4 20W 12V Strahler über ein 0.5er laufen lassen.
Das waren an die 7.5A


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. April 2013)

Gonzberg schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob jemand hier selbst Erfahrungen  gemacht hat und mir Auskunft über die Machbarkeit geben könnte.


 
Ich gehöre zu der Gruppe, die "geht auf jeden Fall" sagt. Je nach dem wie die Leiter verlegt werden, kann man durch 0,14mm² über 2A jagen, wenn die Leitung sich um max. 30°C erwärmen darf.


----------



## Gonzberg (10. April 2013)

Vielen Dank euch beiden.

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, 0,5A ist das Maximum, dann passt das.

Verlegt werden 2 Leiter, einer für 12V+ und einer für 12V- Die Tacholeitung sollte ich wohl nicht dazurechnen


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. April 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu der Gruppe, die "geht auf jeden Fall" sagt. Je nach dem wie die Leiter verlegt werden, kann man durch 0,14mm² über 2A jagen, wenn die Leitung sich um max. 30°C erwärmen darf.


 
Hast du dazu eigentlich mal eine Formel (sowas suche ich schon länger) weil das wäre nämlich mal sehr hilfreich.  Ich weiß, es kommt auch auf die Verlegeart, Isolierung, Kabelhäufung usw. an, doch grob sollte sich das doch abschätzen lassen? Mein bisherigeer Ansatz war dazu eher gebastelt und unvollständig (Umrechnung des Stromes aus der VDE - Tabelle in eine Leistund pro Leiteroberfläche und dann rückwärts .


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2013)

Ich probiere das immer aus. Solange man das Kabel noch anfassen kann passt alles


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. April 2013)

Ich kenne keine Formel für diesen Zweck - und während meiner ganzen Ausbildung und Arbeit habe ich keine solchen Formel je gesehen. Wie in solchen Fällen üblich, benutze auch ich Tabellen dafür. Da ich aber mehr mit Elektronik zu tun habe und nicht mit dicken Strömen, nutze ich eher sowas:
Leiterbahn / Strombelastbarkeit - Multi Circuit Boards


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. April 2013)

OK, hatte nur gehofft, das es sowas wie eine Faustformel dafür gibt, denn mir ist diesbezüglich nur bei dünnen Kabeln 10A / mm^2 geläufig, wobei dünnere Kabel stärker belastet werden können als dicke Kabel, da der Umfang der dünnen Kabel größer im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser ist, woraus eine bessere Wärmeabfuhr ermöglicht wird. Leider kann ich nur spekulieren ob der Faktor tatsächlich der Veränderung des genannten Verhältnisses entspricht. Hinzu kommt der ansteigende elektrische Widerstand bei höheren Temperaturen was zu einer erhöhten Verlustleistung führt --> mehr Wärme --> höhere Temperatur --> usw. Numerisch sollte das ja interativ ermittelbar sein, wobei eigentlich ja nur interessant ist, ob die zulässige Leitertemperatur im ungünstigsten Fall überschritten werden könnte... Hintergrund des ganzen wäre z.B. das eine PTFE isolierte Aderleitung bei gleicher Umgebungstemperatur eine höhere Stromtragfähigkeit als eine PVC isolierte Aderleitung bei ähnlichem Bauvolumen aufweist (+90°C am Leiter zu +260°C am Leiter [insbesonndere bei generell erhöhter Umgebungstemperatur interessannt]), nun aber jedoch unterschiedliche Wärmewiderstände der Isolation zur Umgebung aufweist, wodurch ja das errechnete Ergebniss wiederum abweicht. Oder bei der Verwendung von Lackdraht zu Kunststoffisolierten Leitungen.... Oder Leitungen mit Polymidisolationen (Kapton) oder Glasseide oder Keramikfasern usw... 
Ich weis, das ist ab einem gewissen Punkt eher von Bastelinteresse als von wirklischem praktischen nutzen, denn eine 300°C heiße glasseideisolierte (bis 350°C) Aderleitung ist sicherlich nicht unbedingt dazu vorgesehen sich durch eine überhöhte Stromdichte auf diese Temperatur zu bringen, zumal es im kalten Zustand unter Umständen mit der Feuchtigkeitsisolation Probleme gibt.


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2013)

Gibt es irgendwelche günstigen Touchscreens zwischen 5 und 10" die mit einem Raspi PI zusammenarbeiten?


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

Alles was Wacom oder N-Trig Technik hat müsste passen.


----------



## Orka45 (16. April 2013)

Hey Leute,
Nach langem googeln wende ich mich nun an euch.
Ich suche eine Schaltung die mir erlaubt einen Taster zu einem Schalter zu machen, sprich 1x drücken = an, nochmal drücken = aus.
Die Schaltung soll keine Relays beinhalten und möglichst kompackt sein.
Das ganze soll für 12V Ausgelegt sein, jedoch kann die Spannung auf ca 14 Volt steigen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. April 2013)

Hier bitte. Diese Schaltung habe ich vor einer Weile für Dunkelelfguns Casemod entworfen. Und er har sie aufgebaut und getestet. Sie macht genau das was du brauchst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du nur ein Signal brauchst, dann kannst du die Transistoren weglassen.


----------



## Orka45 (17. April 2013)

Vielen Dank!
Eine frage habe ich aber noch.
Was für ein Bauteil ist dieser runde Kreis ganz links und ist diese Schaltung für 12 Volt ausgelegt, oder kann sie auch 1-2 Volt mehr vertragen?
Und was für ein IC ist das genau?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. April 2013)

- Runder Kreis ist die 12V Spannungsquelle
- Ja die Schaltung ist für 12V ausgelegt
- Die Schaltung verträgt max. 18V (12V ist aber die Sollspannung)
- Das IC ist das was drunter steht - ein 4027


----------



## Orka45 (18. April 2013)

Ok, vielen dank. Das ist alles was ich wissen muss


----------



## moe (20. April 2013)

Ich hab hier nen alten Pioneer A-502R Stereo Verstärker stehen, bei dem immer, wenn man die Lautstärke mehr als ca. ein Viertel aufdreht irgendein Überlastschutz auslöst. Hört sich an wie ein Relais. Weiß einer, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. April 2013)

Was passiert dann? Geht die Kiste komplett aus oder wird leiser oder was?


----------



## watercooled (20. April 2013)

Das ist so ein Thermoschalter. Bekanntes Problem.
Entweder defekt oder du hast die Lautsprecher falsch angeschlossen.


----------



## moe (20. April 2013)

Lautsprecher falsch angeschlossen kann ich ausschließen. Ich habs auch mit mehreren probiert, daran kanns nicht liegen.

Wenn ich über diese Grenze aufdreh, dann ist ein deutliches "Klack" zu hören. Ungefähr so, wie wenn man ein Netzteil anschaltet. Dann ist der Ton weg und nur noch ein Brummen zu hören. Nach ein paar Sekunden kommt der Ton zurück und das gleiche Spiel beginnt von vorne. Je länger der Verstärker an ist, desto schneller springt der Schutzmechanismus an und desto länger bleibt er drin.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. April 2013)

Dann würde ich sagen, dass es was mit Überhitzungsschutz zu tun hat. Ich kenne mich zwar nicht direkt mit Audiovertärkern aus, aber es hört sich nach einer Kleinigkeit an. Dennoch müsste man das Teil erstmal vor Augen offen liegen haben, um was konkretes sagen zu können.


----------



## watercooled (20. April 2013)

Ich hatte das mal bei meinem alten Siemens. Da saß ein ziemlich simples Bauteil das je nach Temperatur seinen Widerstand Veränderte.
Nach ein paar Minuten ging der dann immer aus. 
Das Bauteil war also defekt. Habe dann einfach den Widerstand im kalten Zustand gemessen und einen passenden Widerstand anstelle des Bauteils eingelötet.
Hat wieder 1A funktioniert.


----------



## moe (20. April 2013)

Dazu müsste ich erst mal wissen, wo das Teil sitzt. 
Ich schau mir den morgen noch mal an. Wenn ichs nicht rausfinde, kommt er halt aufn Schrott.


----------



## watercooled (20. April 2013)

Warscheinlich auf einen Kühlkörper geklebt.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (2. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,
hab mal wieder ne Frage.
Da die Schaltung von SPIRITus, um nen Taster als Schalter zu verwenden, bei den Kaltlichtkathoden nicht ganz funktioniert und für den Zweck auch etwas übbertrieben ist kam ich auf die Idee einfach einen Schalter zu verwenden, was überraschender Weise auch klappt(). Jedoch brauche ich einen Druckschalter der zwischen dem Ein- und Aus-Zustand eine möglichst geringe Änderung hat, quasi wie dieser Taster hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe einen Ähnlichen Schalter schon gefunden, jedoch sagte man mir das das auch ein Taster wäre.
Meine Frage ist jetzt:
Gibt es diese Teile als Schalter bzw. fällt euch ein Druckschalter ein, bei dem der Schaltweg nicht zu lang ist (man die später auf dem Drücker montierte LED nicht zu weit drücken muss) und die Position des Drückers im Ein- und Aus-Zustand nicht allzu weit voneinander (Höhe) abweicht.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. Mai 2013)

Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Da die Schaltung von SPIRITus, um nen Taster als Schalter zu verwenden, bei den Kaltlichtkathoden nicht ganz funktioniert und für den Zweck auch etwas übbertrieben ist


 
Was heißt "nicht ganz funktioniert"? Ich kann mich erinnern, du hast mir eine PN geschrieben und berichtet, dass sie funktioniert - jedenfalls nach dem du alle Fehler im Aufbau beseitigt hast. Danach wolltest du sie ein zweites mal bauen, aber mit irgendeiner Änderung - das hat dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Für welchen Zweck brauchst du sowas dieses mal? Wenn du damit einfach irgendeine Lampe, LED oder sonst was einschalten willst, dann geht das natürlich auch mit einfachem Schalter, aber wenn du damit auch etwas digitales ansteuern willst, dann ist das nicht mehr so einfach.




Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Gibt es diese Teile als Schalter bzw. fällt euch ein Druckschalter ein, bei dem der Schaltweg nicht zu lang ist (man die später auf dem Drücker montierte LED nicht zu weit drücken muss) und die Position des Drückers im Ein- und Aus-Zustand nicht allzu weit voneinander (Höhe) abweicht.



Solche Taster wie auf dem Foto werden normalerweise als Endtaster in Maschienen eingesetzt und deshalb gibt es sie logischerweise nicht als Schalter, wobei ich natürlich nicht alle Taster und Schalter dieser Welt kenne. Aber ich kenne auf jeden Fall genug andere, die deinen Anforderungen entsprechen. Ich suche kurz und mache dann Link rein.

EDIT:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/706159/Einbau-Druckschalter-R18-23A-3-H-1-x-AusEin-250-VAC-1-A
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/705126/Eledis-Snap-In-Schalter-SED3GI-2-1-x-AusEin-250-VAC-1-A
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/701082/SCI-Drucktaster-250-VAC-1-A-R13-84B-05BK-1-x-AusEin

Und da wo die her kommen, gibt es noch viele mehr - einfach reinschauen.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (2. Mai 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was heißt "nicht ganz funktioniert"? Ich kann mich erinnern, du hast mir eine PN geschrieben und berichtet, dass sie funktioniert - jedenfalls nach dem du alle Fehler im Aufbau beseitigt hast. Danach wolltest du sie ein zweites mal bauen, aber mit irgendeiner Änderung - das hat dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Für welchen Zweck brauchst du sowas dieses mal? Wenn du damit einfach irgendeine Lampe, LED oder sonst was einschalten willst, dann geht das natürlich auch mit einfachem Schalter, aber wenn du damit auch etwas digitales ansteuern willst, dann ist das nicht mehr so einfach.


 
Beim ersten mal ging es auch wunderbar. Aber bei den Kaltlichtkathoden war das Problem das der Transistor nicht mehr ganz geöffnet hat und somit statt den 12V nur 10V am Wandler ankamen  Aber danke für die Schalter.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Mai 2013)

Es ist soweit, ich habe das Layout der V3 fertiggestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. Mai 2013)

Schick! Das sieht ja mal richtig cool aus. Ich bin jedenfalls schon auf dei fertig bestückte Platione gespannt. 

Gibt es eigentlich so eine brauchbare Regel was die Bauteilabstände bei verschieden großen SMD - Bauteilen angeht? WEil ich bin bis jetzt so auf 0,3 ... 0,5 mm gestoßen beim Suchen. Nur bei größeeren Bauteilen dürte das doch dann auch mehr werden (verdrehen, verrrutschen)? Der Hintergrund ist, ich bräuchte bei SMD - LEDs eine hohe Packungsdichte.  Ich habe auch schon gelegentlich mal Kupferkernleiterplattemn gesehen, gibts da eigentlich auch für Privatanwender eine Bezugsquelle für? (Kupfer wäre schön, da dann die Anbindung an den Kühlkörper einfacher wäre, sofern dieser ebenfalls aus Kupfer ist . )


----------



## moboKiller (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hab ne Frage zum Peltier Element an welche Molex Pins muss ich es löten das es mit 12V läuft Außerdem kann ich das auch an den 2 Pin Lüffi Anschluss meiner GraKa löten?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2013)

Beim "Molexanschluss"(eigentlich ist Molex ein Anschlusshersteller der mehr als nur den ATX Laufwerksstecker herstellt) ist Gelb 12V, Rot 5V und Schwarz GND. (7V hat man auch noch "indirekt" zwischen Gelb und Rot.)
Ein Lüfteranschluss liefert zwar auch 12V, der von einer Grafikkarte schafft aber nur ein paar Watt, das wird kaum für das Peltier(was für eines denn genau?) reichen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. Mai 2013)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls schon auf dei fertig bestückte Platione gespannt.


 
Ja, ich muss jetzt nur noch 90€ zusammenkratzen, um mir das Ding zu bestellen.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich so eine brauchbare Regel was die Bauteilabstände bei verschieden großen SMD - Bauteilen angeht? WEil ich bin bis jetzt so auf 0,3 ... 0,5 mm gestoßen beim Suchen. Nur bei größeeren Bauteilen dürte das doch dann auch mehr werden (verdrehen, verrrutschen)? Der Hintergrund ist, ich bräuchte bei SMD - LEDs eine hohe Packungsdichte.  Ich habe auch schon gelegentlich mal Kupferkernleiterplattemn gesehen, gibts da eigentlich auch für Privatanwender eine Bezugsquelle für? (Kupfer wäre schön, da dann die Anbindung an den Kühlkörper einfacher wäre, sofern dieser ebenfalls aus Kupfer ist . )


 
In der Software, mit der ich arbeite, sind standardmäßig 200µm eingestellt. Damit hat es bis jetzt immer gut funktioniert. Leiterplattenhersteller verlangen min. 100µm (obere Toleranzgrenze). 0,5mm sind schon fast wie Fußballfeld. Ich selbst versuche die Abstände einigermaßen gleichmäßig zu gestalten. Und bestücken tu ich sowieso von Hand, deshalb verrutsch da nichts. Ob es Hersteller gibt, die Sowas für Privat machen, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn es keine gibt. Ich bestelle meine Leiterplatten immer über unsere Firma.

Was willst du mit SMD-LEDs machen?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2013)

Du kannst Platinen auch als Einzelstück inkl. Bestückung für Übermorgen bestellen. Kostet halt ein bisschen. 

Privat hab ich es allerdings auch noch nie versucht das in Anspruch zu nehmen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. Mai 2013)

moboKiller schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Frage zum Peltier Element an welche Molex Pins muss ich es löten das es mit 12V läuft Außerdem kann ich das auch an den 2 Pin Lüffi Anschluss meiner GraKa löten?



Was willst du genau machen? Peltierelemente ziehen in der Regel (sehr) viel Strom, so das der Lüfteranschluss ungeeignet ist. 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, ich muss jetzt nur noch 90€ zusammenkratzen, um mir das Ding zu bestellen.
> 
> In  der Software, mit der ich arbeite, sind standardmäßig 200µm  eingestellt. Damit hat es bis jetzt immer gut funktioniert.  Leiterplattenhersteller verlangen min. 100µm (obere Toleranzgrenze).  0,5mm sind schon fast wie Fußballfeld. Ich selbst versuche die  Abstände einigermaßen gleichmäßig zu gestalten. Und bestücken tu ich  sowieso von Hand, deshalb verrutsch da nichts. Ob es Hersteller gibt,  die Sowas für Privat machen, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber mich würde  es nicht wundern, wenn es keine gibt. Ich bestelle meine Leiterplatten  immer über unsere Firma.
> 
> Was willst du mit SMD-LEDs machen?



Naja,  bei meiner bis herigen Suche bin ich so auf Werte von 300µm bis 500 µm  gestoßen, wobei des öfteren von Problemen bei unter 300µm berrichtet  wurden ist (Lötbrücken usw.) Da ich ja von der Arbeit auch mal gerne die  geistigen Aussetzer der Pestücker kenne, erscheint mir das auch nicht  unrealistig (ich sag nur mal BGA Löten will auch gelernt sein und das  Auswerten der Röntgenaufnahmen auch) 

Über die Firma irgendwas zu beziehen ist bei mir leider nicht, da ist maximal in der Pause mal Metteschnik benutzen drin. 

Angedacht  ist ein LED- Scheinwerfer mit möglichst hohem Lichtstrom pro Fläche und  ich habe da letztens mal bei Cree schöne 1,6*1,6 mm SMD LEDs gesehen,  die wohl ~ 225 Lumen erreichen, was für die Fläche einer XM-L2 (5*5 mm  bedeutet, das ich da dann dort ~ 2000 Lumen gegenüber ~ 1200 Lumen erreichen  könnte. Es wird aber wohl einfacher sein an der Stelle 4 XM-L2 statt 36  von den kleinen zu verwenden.... Mal sehen, ob das ganze über das  Gedankenexperiment hinaus kommt. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Du  kannst Platinen auch als Einzelstück inkl. Bestückung für Übermorgen  bestellen. Kostet halt ein bisschen.
> 
> Privat hab ich es allerdings auch noch nie versucht das in Anspruch zu nehmen.



Ich  habe so was auch schon gelesen, es ging mir aber eher darum ob es auch  irgendwo eine Möglichkeit gibt Kupferkernleiterplatten bezahlbar in  Kleinstückzahl fertigen zu lasssen, den Standart ist Aluminium. Das  Kupfer wäre eben nur wegen der Anbindung an den Kühlkörper (Kupfer)  schönen, da dies dann z.B. mit Liquid Pro eine Wartungsfreie  Übergangsstelle bilden würde, die im optimalfall auch noch so  miteinander reagiert, das diese ähnliche Eigenschaften einer Verlötung  aufweist. Ansonsten muss halt normaler Wärmeleitkleber dafür verwendet  werden.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Juni 2013)

Ws ist soweit die RGB_Leuchte V3 ist fertig! Da sich optisch an der V3 im Vergleich zur V2 nichts geändert hat, habe ich keine neue Bilder vom Äuseren, dafür um so mehr vom Inneren.

LP unbestückt, wie sie vom LP-Hersteller kommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Juni 2013)

LP bestückt, nach drei Stunden Arbeit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Juni 2013)

Und zum Schluss noch die Montage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (8. Juni 2013)

Respekt. saubere Arbeit, dafür gibts von mir einen dicken . Das sieht echt professionell aus. Leider gibts hier aber keinen Gefällt mir Button ....


----------



## watercooled (15. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr vorschläge für ein Bauteil das mir aus 12V eine Spannung von 14V erzeugt? keinesfalls mehr als 14V, selbst wenn die eingangsspannung bei 13V liegt.


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Habt ihr vorschläge für ein Bauteil das mir aus 12V eine Spannung von 14V erzeugt? keinesfalls mehr als 14V, selbst wenn die eingangsspannung bei 13V liegt.


 
Wie viel willst du basteln?

Wenn du viele fertige Dinge verwenden willst:

12V --> geregelter DC/DC-Wandler 12/15V --> 2-3 Schotztkydioden (je nach Belastung + Typ) ---> 14V* (* Sicherhaltshalber mit 1 R gegen GND belasten, damit die Spannung im Leerlauffall nicht doch hochläuft.) 

Ansonsten geregelten Boost Converter aufbauen der ais 12V 14V macht. Dann darf aber die Eingangsspannung 14V nicht überschreiten, ansonsten müsstest du einen Buck-Boost Converter aufbauebn.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Juni 2013)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Wie viel willst du basteln?


 
Wahrscheinlich will er gar nicht basteln. Ich vermute hier geht es immer noch um die alte Akku-Lade-Geschichte. Dieses Bauteil muss dann auch bis zu 3A Strom liefern können.

@watercooled

Stimmt das?


----------



## moe (16. Juni 2013)

Wenn du damit nen Akku laden willst, kauf dir nen Solarzellenladeregler.
Die funktionieren sogar am Moped, wenn man die Spannung vorher gleichrichtet.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juni 2013)

Ja es geht ums Akku laden, aber um einen neuen Fall.

Ein Akku (8Ah Blei) soll in umserem Partywagen (150Ah Blei) geladen werden.
Ladespannung sollte 14V betragen, einhespeist werden Spannungen zwischen 11.5 und 14V. Letzteres nur beim Laden des Partywagen Akkus.


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Juni 2013)

Ganz verschwenderisch könnte man das ja so aufbauen: 150 Ah 12V Akku --> Wechselrichter 12VDC/230VAC --> Akkuladegerät ---> 8 Ah 12V Akku. Das ist zwar recht sinnfrei, würde aber den Vorteil bringen, dass es das alles fertig zu kaufen gibt und das dann an dem Partywagen eine 230V AC Steckdose zur Verfügung gestellt werden würde.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juni 2013)

Ja das stimmt auch wieder, ein Wechselrichter ist eh geplant. Da dann einfach n 10 euro lader dran und gut is.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Juni 2013)

Kann das funktionieren???

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.dieelektronikerseite.de/Pics/Circuits/Wechselrichter%2520S01.GIF


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. Juni 2013)

Es wird wohl funktionieen, da es eine Astabile Kippstufe ist die eine diskret aufgebaute Vollbrücke ansteuert. Empfehlen würde ich das ganze aber eher nicht, da der Aufbau auch hinter dem Trafo keine Sinusförmige Wechselspannung liefert, die auch nicht frequenzstabilisiert ist. Der Wirkungsgrad wird auch eher mäßig sein....
Fazit: Als "Proof-of-Concept" geht das ganze durch, nur ich hätte da meine Bedenken das Teil dann auch im Dauerbetrieb einzusetzen. 

Das ganze mit 4 FET, die mit PWM von einem Mikrocontroller angesteuert werden; paar Schutzdioden, ein Tiefpassfilter und das könnte schon eher etwas werden.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Juni 2013)

Die Astabile Kippstufe und die Signalform meinte ich nicht - das ist klar, vielmehr wollte ich auf die Vollbrücke aufmerksam machen. Schau dir an wo die NPNs und wo die PNPs sind.


----------



## Re4dt (26. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute bräuchte mal eure Hilfe  

Habe im Keller noch eine Autobatterie gefunden mit 43Ah (12V)  
+ 2 Lautsprecher von JVC  210W  
Will mir nun einen Portablen "Partybox" basteln. Gehäuse hätte ich auch schon soweit. 
Nur welches Radio?  Könnte ich dieses z.B anschließen Autoradio 4x80 Watt mit USB, SD und AUX-IN AEG AR4027 | eBay ??


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. Juni 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die Astabile Kippstufe und die Signalform meinte ich nicht - das ist klar, vielmehr wollte ich auf die Vollbrücke aufmerksam machen. Schau dir an wo die NPNs und wo die PNPs sind.



Die schalten einfach gegen die Last (das war doch glaube ich zumindest Kollektorschaltung ?), Emitterschaltung (also Schalten gegen Bezugspotentiale) wäre zwar günstiger, sollte aber auch so gehen, es entstehen nur unnötig hohe Spannungsabfälle (wenn ich es richtig sehe wohl durch den Treiber 1,5V+ pro Transistor, also 3V+, statt ~ 0,2V), nur da die ganze Schaltung sowieso nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.... 

Das ist eben nur irgendwas zusammengebastelltes, denn Optimierungsbedarf bietet die Schaltung zur Genüge...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Juni 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Könnte ich dieses z.B anschließen


 
Klar. Warum nicht? Allerdings wird die Batterie ohne Aufladung keine 2 Stunden halten.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Die schalten einfach gegen die Last  (das war doch glaube ich zumindest Kollektorschaltung ?),  Emitterschaltung (also Schalten gegen Bezugspotentiale)



Stimmt, jetzt sehe ich das auch. Ich habe vorher immer nur eine Seite betrachtet. Denn bei einer "richtigen" H-Brücke spielt andere Seite keine Rolle.


----------



## Re4dt (11. August 2013)

Hey Leute,

Ich brauche euren Rat. (nichts neues  )

Es geht diesmal um einen camTimer den ich mir selber zusammen bauen will. Bin im Internet auf ein Tutorial gestoßen was auf einem Arduino Duemilanove  basiert. *Die Schaltung*|*camTimer*|*Selbstbau*|*Film*|*Stefan Kohler
Meine Frage inwiefern ich diesen Mikrocontroller noch nutzen könnte? 

Bzw.  es gibt inzwischen den Rasperry PI wäre mit dem dasselbe möglich? Da ich Sommerferien habe, möchte ich mich gern in C, Elektrotechnik usw... einarbeiten. 
Abgesehen davon werde ich es nächstes diese Schuljahr am Technischen Berufskolleg 2 wohl sowieso brauchen


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2013)

Mit so einem Arduino kannst du "alles" tun.  Das Raspberry ist dagegen (im Linuxbetrieb, es gibt auch versuche mit RTOSen, das hab ich selbst aber noch nicht gemacht) nicht Echtzeitfähig, kann dafür aber um ein paar Größenordnungen schneller rechnen.

Für die Timing Geschichte würde ich daher den Arduino vorziehen. Wobei es meist sinnvoller ist den entsprechenden Atmel Prozessor zu verbauen und mit einem Arduino Bootloader zu flashen. Dann ist man nicht an die zum Teil eher klobigen Platinen gebunden und hat trotzdem die Vorteile der Arduino Entwicklungsumgebung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. August 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Es geht diesmal um einen camTimer den ich mir selber zusammen bauen will.


 
Könntest du das etwas präzisieren? Was genau soll die Schaltung machen?


----------



## Re4dt (14. August 2013)

In bestimmten Zeitabschnitten Auslöser Betätigen. Während der Schlitten fährt das ergibt dann ein Timelapse Video


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. August 2013)

Sollen Zeitabstände immer gleich sein oder variabel? Und wie sieht der Auslöser hardware-technisch aus?


----------



## Re4dt (12. September 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Sollen Zeitabstände immer gleich sein oder variabel? Und wie sieht der Auslöser hardware-technisch aus?



Ganz vergessen zu Antworten... 

Zeitabstände immer gleich. Auslöser 2.5mm (Canon Kamera) Klinke habe schon eine Anleitung gefunden 

Mal eine frage, will nun mal in die Arduino Welt einsteigen und habe dieses Kit entdeckt.
http://bit.ly/14HO4bR

Kann es überhaupt sein, dass bei so einem Preis überhaupt ein originaler Arduino geliefert wird mit  diesem Umfang an Zubehör... ?

Oder für den Anfang nur den Arduino an sich kaufen?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (12. September 2013)

Was ist das für ein Link? Da sind noch mehr Links, die zu Nichts führen.

Zum Arduino kann ich dir überhaupt nichts sagen, habe nie dieses Ding je gesehen. Ich persönlich habe nie sowas zum Lernen eingesetz, sondern richtig hardcore mit "Rohmaterial" angefangen: Also die Hardware selbst gebaut, MCU selbst ausgesucht und dann schön langsam durch ca. 370 Seiten PDF Datenblatt, für die MCU, auf Englisch - Zeile für Zeile; Seite für Seite; Register für Register, durchgewühlt - bis alles funktioniert hat. Und bei Programmierung hatte ich keine fertige Makros, Vorlagen oder sonst was, sondern nur die Header-Datei der zutreffenden MCU mit Registeradressen, das wars.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2013)

Zu dem Starterkit:
Das  sieht erstmal  ganz nett zum probieren  aus. Wenn man eine funktionierende  Lösung  "zusammengesteckt" hat,sollte man die aber zumindest  auf  Lochraster mit einfachem ATMega8 runterbrechen. Das braucht deutlich weniger Platz.

Zu Arduino allgemein:
Ich  finde das  Prinzip total prima. Im Grunde ist es Softwareseitig auch "nur" eine Library + Bootloader und C++ Compiler für die  Atmegas, aber eben eine sehr  durchdachte. Wenn nötig kann man trotzdem noch jedes Register einzeln  ansprechen (z.B.  ADC nebenläufig geht  nur so, aber  es  geht).  
Die Hardware ist nicht mehr als ein Chip mit  Spannungswandler und Standardbeschaltung auf einer Platine mit Experimentieranschlüssen. Seine Stärken zeigt das Arduino Konzept aber imo erst so richtig ohne die eher klobige Standardhardware.


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. September 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Link? Da sind noch mehr Links, die zu Nichts führen.
> 
> Zum Arduino kann ich dir überhaupt nichts sagen, habe nie dieses Ding je gesehen. Ich persönlich habe nie sowas zum Lernen eingesetz, sondern richtig hardcore mit "Rohmaterial" angefangen: Also die Hardware selbst gebaut, MCU selbst ausgesucht und dann schön langsam durch ca. 370 Seiten PDF Datenblatt, für die MCU, auf Englisch - Zeile für Zeile; Seite für Seite; Register für Register, durchgewühlt - bis alles funktioniert hat. Und bei Programmierung hatte ich keine fertige Makros, Vorlagen oder sonst was, sondern nur die Header-Datei der zutreffenden MCU mit Registeradressen, das wars.



Wir hatten in der Lehrwerkstatt bzw. in der Berufsschule so fertige einfache Entwicklungsplatinen (die waren wohl mal ein Selbstbausatz) mit dem guten alten PIC 16F84A bzw. PIC 16F627(A?) drauf. Damit durften wir dann so ewinfache Dinge wie Wechselblinker, Lauflicht oder eine Uhr u.ä. im Asembler zusammenbasteln. Der Vorteil daran war, das alles schon soweit in der Standartvorlage festgelegt war, dass wir uns nur noch um das Programm (inklusive Pinkonfiguration usw.) zu kümmern brauchten, nicht aber um Oszilatoren usw.
Später gabs dann auch in der Lehrwerkstatt selbst entwickelte Projekte, bzw. die Portierung vom Demoboard in en richtigen Board oder auch Zeug vom Ausbilder. Leider habe ich nur die PIC 16F Familie dabei kennen gelernt und davon auch nur den Umgang mit dem Asembler. Daneben gabs auch noch recht viel SPS und etwas MFA. AVR stand leider nicht mit im Lehrplan...
 Leider habe ich es bis jetzt nicht auf die Reihe bekommen mir selbiges selbst bei zu bringen, aber vielleicht wirds ja noch irgendwann? 

Aber auch noch was anderes:
Wo kann ich Informationen zum Verhalten von Gleichstrommotren bezüglich der zu erwartenden Funktionsdauer in Abhängigkeit von der Betriebsspannung finden? Weil, z.B. bei Glühlampen gibts ja die Faustregel das 20% mehr Betriebsspannung die Funktionsdauer der Lampe auf 5% des Ursprungswertes senkt, bzw. 20% weniger Betriebsspannung die Funktionsdauer auf das 20 - fache erhöht. (Es brauch auch nicht sonderlich genau sein, nur um dort einen gewissen Anhaltspunkt zu haben...).
Und ich suche auch ein thermisch gut leitfähige, elektrisch isolierende, bezahlbare Vergusmasse. Leider habe ich bis jetzt nicht so das ware gefunden, da entweder nur schlecht wärmeleitend, nicht elektrisch isolierend oder schlicht zu teuer... (Am besten käme wohl noch Stycast 2850 blau hin, auch wenn das schon ziemlich teuer ist, kann man das auch als Privatperson irgendwo beziehen?)


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (12. September 2013)

Wir benutzen sowas in der Firma. Ich frag mal nach was genau das für Zeug ist und sag dir dann. Es war jedenfalls auch blau.


----------



## moe (13. September 2013)

Hat hier schon mal jemand erfolgreich nen Reflow bei ner XBox360 oder ner PS3 gemacht?
Hab jeweils eine hier liegen, bin mir aber nach unzähligen Tutorials mit immer unterschiedlichen Daten nicht sicher, wie ich das nu genau machen soll. 
Equipment sowie Fachkenntnisse sind da, nur beim Ablauf haperts noch.

@General: Ich glaube nicht, dass es dazu so einfach Daten gibt. Die Lebensdauer hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Mehr Spannung heißt mehr Drehzahl, was zuerst den Lagern zu schaffen macht. Bei den Wicklungen kommts drauf an, wie gut der Motor gekühlt wird und welche Last dran hängt. Die können ruhig etwas über der Spezifikation betrieben werden, allerdings sollte der Nennstrom nicht übermäßig überschritten werden, weil sonst zu viel Wärme entsteht und diese die Isolierung der Wicklungen beschädigen kann. Die Stromaufnahme ist Lastabhängig.

Wenn du nen Gleichstrommotor in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten betreiben willst, dann kauf einen, der deine größte Spannung als Nennspannung hat.


----------



## watercooled (13. September 2013)

Was ist ein Reflow?


----------



## moe (13. September 2013)

Mit nem Reflow repariert man den ROD(XBox360) oder YLOD(PS3), also nen Hitzeschaden, durch welchen sich defekte Lötstellen an CPU & GPU bilden.
Dabei werden die Lötstellen der Prozessoren so weit erhitzt, dass die gebrochenen/kalten/wasauchimmer Lötstellen wieder ordnungsgemäß verlötet werden.


----------



## watercooled (13. September 2013)

Bei der XBOX hab ichs mit ner Decke gelöst und bei der Playsi wars das Netzteil.


----------



## moe (13. September 2013)

Die Deckenmethode hab ich auch gesehen, allerdings soll das dann auch länger halten. Ich mach das nicht jeden Monat neu.

Inwiefern war das NT bei der PS hin? Ich hab halt eindeutig den YLOD Fehlercode (piept beim einschalten drei mal, leuchtet einmal gelb, blinkt dann rot).


----------



## watercooled (13. September 2013)

Das NT brach bei belastung sofort mit der Spannung ein.
Hab nen neues eingebaut und gut wars.


----------



## moe (13. September 2013)

5V und 12V sind da, wenn ich die Konsole einschalte. Die 12V liegen so lange an, bis sie sich selber runterfährt.
Am NT wirds wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (15. September 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wir benutzen sowas in der Firma. Ich frag mal  nach was genau das für Zeug ist und sag dir dann. Es war jedenfalls  auch blau.



Danke, das ist nett. Das Problem ist nur halt  die Beschaffbarkeit und der Preis.... Ich ahtte mal ziemlich gute  Vergussmasse gefunden, nur wäre es dann wohl billiger gewesen das das  ganze mit Artic Silver Wärmeleitkleber einzugießen, was aber auch den Preisrahmen bei weitem sprengt....



moe schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand erfolgreich nen Reflow bei ner XBox360 oder ner PS3 gemacht?
> Hab jeweils eine hier liegen, bin mir aber nach unzähligen Tutorials mit immer unterschiedlichen Daten nicht sicher, wie ich das nu genau machen soll.
> Equipment sowie Fachkenntnisse sind da, nur beim Ablauf haperts noch.
> 
> ...


 
Es geht aber konkret darum einen entsprechenden Motor außerhalb des Spezifikationen zu betreiben. Mich interessiert nun aber ob das gute Stück dann nun nach 1/4 der normalen Betriebszeit oder schon nach 1/1000 der normalen Betriebszeit durchbrennt. Das höhere Drehzahlen die Lager kaputtmachen ist mir auczh klar, das ganze soll ja auch nicht ewig funktionieren, nur eine gewisse Grundlage was bei welcher Überlastung zu erwarten wäre, wäre halt Hilfreich in wie eit ich das ganze Treiben kann, da ich nicht vorhabe einen großen Mototrschrottungsversuch durchzuführen. Die Stromaufnahme des Motors sollte sich ja auch Temperaturabhängig begrenzen lassen, womit das regelbar bleiben sollte.... Mal sehen....

Zum Reflow:

Was hast du konkret für Equipment? Ich habe schon einige BGAs auf Arbeit dadurch nachgelötet, das ich diese mit guter Flußmittelpaste ausßenherum gut eingepastet und dann mit einer entsprechenden Heißluftlötstation (und gegebenenfalls Infrarotunterhitze) so lange erwärmt habe, bis die Lotkügelchen darunter gweschmolzen waren und dann den IC mit sehr vorsichtig mit einem geeigneten Werkzeugt einen ganz kleinen Stubser verpasst habe, das dieser sich nochmal ordentlich einschwimmt.
Wobei der Stubser auch auf den entsprechenden Ballpitch abgestimmt sein muss, wenn dier Balls sehr dicht sind, dann ist es besser die gesammte Arbeitsfläche vorsichtig erschüttern. Beim ganzen Vorgang ist aber unbedingt auf den ESD - Schutz zu achten. Zuerst kannst du es aber auch erstmal ohne den Stubser versuchen, vielleicht reicht auch das schon, nur manchmal hilft der kleine Stubser in Fällen wo es sonst nicht funktioniert hat. Ich muss aber auch eherlich zu geben, das der Erfolg auch von der leiterplatte und dem Bauteil abhängt, da diese dabei stark gestresst wird (wobei diese aber in der Regel aber eh Rewflow fähig sind) und auch diverse Verluste auftreten (Lötbrücken durch Kontakt von Balls, dann heists ablöten und Reballlen oder auch neue IC, je nach dem....). Vielleicht kannst du dir auch erstmal irgendwoher eine Platine mit einem BGA organisieren (defektes Mainboard u.ä.) und das erstmal üben. Du musst wenn du heißluft verwenden solltest auch auf umliegende SMB Bauelemente aufpassen, die verschieben sich bei zu starkem Luftstrom auch gerne mal (z.B. mit einer Silikonmaske schützen [dazu sollte eigentlich auch normales Silikon aus dem Baumarkt gehen, auftragen, trocknen lassen und loslegen, oder mit Alufolie so abdecken, das diese die Bauelemetne vom Luftstrom abschirmt, aber im ungünstigen Fällen kann es auch passieren, das sich diese auch irgendwo anlötet, das beim anbringen acuh beachten, auch wenn es selten vorkommen sollte.


----------



## moe (15. September 2013)

Ich hab nen regelbaren Heißluftfön (sowohl Temperatur als auch Luftstrom), Multimeter und  diverse Flussmittel hier. Mehr braucht man dazu ja im Prinzip nicht.
Die Materie an sich ist mir nicht fremd (bin Mechatroniker ), ich hab das nur noch nie gemacht. Die Anleitungen von Trisater.de scheinen mir am besten zu sein.


----------



## General Quicksilver (15. September 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Ich hab nen regelbaren Heißluftfön (sowohl Temperatur als auch Luftstrom), Multimeter und  diverse Flussmittel hier. Mehr braucht man dazu ja im Prinzip nicht.
> Die Materie an sich ist mir nicht fremd (bin Mechatroniker ), ich hab das nur noch nie gemacht. Die Anleitungen von Trisater.de scheinen mir am besten zu sein.



Verwende aber ordentliche Flussmittel und nicht den gelösten Kolophoniummist. Sowas ist dafür besser geeignet: 
Martin WEBSHOP HT00.0119 (als Beispiel was für eine Art Flussmittel ich meine, da diese wohl nur an Firmen verkauft wird...) Schau dir am besten mal paar Videos zum algemeinen Reflow von BGAs oder auch Speziell von deinem BGA an: bga reflow - YouTube . Ich drück dir die Daumen, aber versuche keine Lotbrücke zu erzeugen, denn einen BGA zu reballen ist nicht so lustig....


----------



## moe (16. September 2013)

Hat bei beiden mit der Anleitung von Trisaster geklappt.  Mal sehen wie lange das hält.

Kolophoniumgrütze nehm ich dafür sicher nicht. Macht mehr Sauerei als Nutzen. Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit mal eins gekauft, was dafür ganz gut ist. Steht aber nur "GSP-2533RX" drauf.


----------



## bingo88 (29. September 2013)

Ich habe ein paar Teile rumliegen, mit denen ich mir einen Asynchrongenerator aus einem Drehstrommotor (Käfigläufer) und einem kleinen Benzinmotor bauen möchte. Es geht mir hierbei eher um "Jugend forscht" als um sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeiten. Wenn ich am Ende sagen kann, "Ich habe Strom gemacht", dann reicht mir das schon ^^ Da ich den Generator im Inselbetrieb betreiben möchte, muss ich den Motor allerdings mit Kondensatoren erregen (was ein wenig Remanez voraussetzt). Mein Problem besteht jetzt allerdings darin, die richtigen Kondensatoren zu finden. Meine Suche ergab, dass es für den Betrieb als Motor eine Faustregel von ca. 70 µF pro KW gibt. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Regel auch für den Generatorbetrieb so gilt, zumal meine Rechnung etwas anderes ergibt.

Daten des Motors:
0,55 KW, 2740 rpm, 400V, 1,33A, cos(phi) = 0,82, 50 Hz

Meine Rechnung:

Scheinleistung S = sqrt(3) * U * I = sqrt(3) * 400 V * 1,33 A = 921,45 VA
Wirkleistung P = S * cos(phi) = 921,45 VA * 0,82 = 755, 589 VA
Blindleistung Q = sqrt(S^2 - P^2) = sqrt(921,45^2 - 755,589^2) = 527,404 VAr

Blindleistung pro Phase Q_ph = Q / 3 = 175,801 VAr
Blindstrom pro Phase I_c = Q_ph / U = 0,44 A
Blindwiderstand der Kondensatoren X_c = U / I_c = 909,1 Ohm
Kapazität C = 1 / (2 * pi * f * X_c) = 3,5 * 10E-6 F

Wenn meine Rechnung so stimmt, dann bräuchte ich ca. 4 µF pro Phase, um den Motor erregen zu können. Meine Frage ist nun, stimmt die Rechnung so oder habe ich da Mist gebaut?


----------



## General Quicksilver (29. September 2013)

Das Problem ist, das der besagte Asynchronkäfigläufermotor lediglich einen Kurzschlusskäfig aus Kupferstreben drine hat und wenn du diesen nun innerhalb der Statorspulen drehst, passiert leider erstmal gar nix, da es eines (elektro)magnetischen Wechselfeldes bedarf um in den Statorspulen einen Strom zu indizieren. Du müsstest also schon zumindest eine Spule des Drechstrommotors mit einer Wechselspannung beaufschlagen um überhaupt einen Strom in den Kurzschlussläufer zu induzieren, damit dieser wiederum ein eigenes Magnetfeld aufbaut, was dann durch die Drehbewegung als Wechselfeld funktioniert und dann einen Strom in den anderen Spulen induziert, nur, das du im Dreieckbetrieb ja jeweils eine 180° Phasenverschobene Spannung an den "Fußpunkten" der Spulen hättest. Um eine wohl mehr praxistaugliche Lösung zu erreichen wäre es wohl besser den Motor in Sternschaltung zu betreiben, denn dann könntest du entweder 2 60° Phasenverschonbene Spannungen gegenüber dem Sternpunkt abgreifen oder eine Differenzspannung zwischen den beiden Spulen. Den Erregerstrom brauchst du aber nach wie vor. Hinzu kommt, das der Erregerstromkreis nicht galvanisch von dem Ausgangsstromkreis getrennt ist. Außerdem wird wohl auch der Ganze Motor dann als ziemlich inneffektiver Trafo den Erregerstrom auf die Ausgangsspulen transformieren und zusammen mit den induzierten Strömen jeweils einen Summenstrom bilden.

Das ganze würde sich einfacher gestallten wenn du einen Motor mit Dauermagneten im Rotor auftreiben könntest, dann hast du nämlich das Problem mit dem Erregerstrom nicht. Oder du würdest eine Asynchronmaschine benötigen mit vorgesehener Erregerwicklung. Wenn es nur als Projekt gedacht ist, also als "Proof-of-Concept" würde ich dir eher empfehlen eine Autolichtmaschine an einen kleinen Benzinmotor anzukoppeln und die erzeugte Gleichspannung dann noch zu Glätten und gegebennfalls mit einer alten Autobatterie zu puffern und mit einem kleinen Wechselrichter auf 230V zu bringen. 

Was du errechnet hast ist der Kompensationkondensator für die Blindleistung um das öffentliche Netz, bzw. Das Inselnetz zu entlasten / vor Spannungsüberhöhungen zu schützen, wobei aber eigentlich nicht auf 1,00 kompensiert werden soll um Resaonanzerscheinungen zu verhindern.


----------



## bingo88 (29. September 2013)

Erst mal vieln Dank für deine Erläuterungen. Ich weiß allerdings, dass ein solcher Aufbau prinzipiell funktioniert, Restmagnetismus und passende Kondensatoren vorausgesetzt. Viele billige Notstromaggregate waren früher oft kondensatorerregte Asynchrongeneratoren, die nach genau diesem Prinzip arbeiteten. Bei ohmscher Last ist das auch relativ unproblematisch, aber die Teile vertragen kaum induktive Lasten (im schlimmsten Fall bricht das Feld zusammen und die Kiste entmagnetisiert sich komplett, dann muss man den Restmagentismus erst wiederherstellen). Die Spannungsstabilität ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei... für ne Lampe reicht es aber.

Den Motor wollte ich schon in Stern schalten, die Kondensatoren im Dreieck (siehe vorheriger Wiki-Link). Was mir jetzt nur noch fehlt, ist die Kapazität der drei Kondensatoren...

An eine LiMa hatte ich auch schon gedacht, da brauche ich aber auf jeden Fall eine Batterie, die ich eigentlich vermeiden will (die sind ja auch nich gerade handlich, diese Bleigelakkus). Zumindest trifft das auf Auto-LiMas neueren Datums zu... ich glaub bei Motorrädern gibt es welche mit Magneten, das wäre vielleicht noch ne Alternative.

Hier auch mal ein Video von einem etwas dickeren Aggregat: Asynchrongenerator ein umgebauter drehstrommotor. - YouTube



> Was du errechnet hast ist der Kompensationkondensator für die  Blindleistung um das öffentliche Netz, bzw. Das Inselnetz zu entlasten /  vor Spannungsüberhöhungen zu schützen, wobei aber eigentlich nicht auf  1,00 kompensiert werden soll um Resaonanzerscheinungen zu verhindern.


Dabei hatte ich mich schon gefreut, dass wenigstens etwas aus meinem E-Technik Studium hängen geblieben ist  (hab 2008 nach zwei Semestern abgebrochen) Wie komme ich denn jetzt an die Kapazität?

Ich hätte da noch eine andere Formel im Angebot, die habe ich aber im Netz ohne Herleitung gefunden, womit ich auf etwa 8 µF komme:

C = (P * tan(phi)) / (2 * PI * f * U^2)

Aber da mir da die Herleitung fehlt, weiß ich nicht, ob das nicht eventuell ähnlich zu dem ist, was ich bereits berechnet hatte.


----------



## watercooled (29. September 2013)

Warum nimmst du keinen Brushless Motor + Gleuchrichter?


----------



## bingo88 (29. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du keinen Brushless Motor + Gleuchrichter?


 Meinst du Modellbaumotoren? Oder gibt es die auch in "groß"? Guck ich mir vielleicht auch mal an... da wär nur das Problem, wie ich die mit ihrer kleinen Welle an meinen Antriebsmotor (15 mm Welle) bekomme. Bei dem Drehstrommotor könnte ich nen Keilriemen verwenden


----------



## General Quicksilver (29. September 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Erst mal vieln Dank für deine Erläuterungen. Ich weiß allerdings, dass ein solcher Aufbau prinzipiell funktioniert, Restmagnetismus und passende Kondensatoren vorausgesetzt. Viele billige Notstromaggregate waren früher oft kondensatorerregte Asynchrongeneratoren, die nach genau diesem Prinzip arbeiteten. Bei ohmscher Last ist das auch relativ unproblematisch, aber die Teile vertragen kaum induktive Lasten (im schlimmsten Fall bricht das Feld zusammen und die Kiste entmagnetisiert sich komplett, dann muss man den Restmagentismus erst wiederherstellen). Die Spannungsstabilität ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei... für ne Lampe reicht es aber.
> 
> Den Motor wollte ich schon in Stern schalten, die Kondensatoren im Dreieck (siehe vorheriger Wiki-Link). Was mir jetzt nur noch fehlt, ist die Kapazität der drei Kondensatoren...
> 
> ...



Für die Motorformeln kann ich dir leider auch keine wirkliche Garantie geben, da dasss alles doch nicht gerade das Hauptaugenmerk in meiner Lehre war, mir war aber so, als ob man so den Kompensationskondensator berechnet. Woher der Restmagnetismus im Motor kommt weiß ich nicht. Das kann eigentlich nur konstruktionsbedingt vom Anker herkommen, denn ein reiner Kupferkurzschlusskäfig besitzt keinen Restmagnetismus, da dieser nicht ferromagnetisch ist. Da der Anker aber wohl aus Stahl ist, wirds daher kommen, nur könnte dieser auch aus z.B. Aluminium usw. sein....

Bei der Autolichtmaschine wäre halt abzuklären wie die ausgegebene Spannung aussieht, vielleicht reichen ja auch schon paar Entstörkondensatoren und ein paar Pufferelkos um den Wechselrichter ausreichend stabil zu versorgen. Alternativ müsstest du halt noch eine Buck- /Boost- oder Buck-Boost-Stufe (je nach Lichtmaschine, Wechselrichter usw.) dazwischen bauen um für den Wechselrichter eine stabile Spannung zu erzeugen oder du müsstest dich direkt am Wechselrichter versuchen.... Was gibt es denn für Parameter was das gute Stück leisten soll?


----------



## bingo88 (29. September 2013)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Bei der Autolichtmaschine wäre halt abzuklären wie die ausgegebene Spannung aussieht, vielleicht reichen ja auch schon paar Entstörkondensatoren und ein paar Pufferelkos um den Wechselrichter ausreichend stabil zu versorgen. Alternativ müsstest du halt noch eine Buck- /Boost- oder Buck-Boost-Stufe (je nach Lichtmaschine, Wechselrichter usw.) dazwischen bauen um für den Wechselrichter eine stabile Spannung zu erzeugen oder du müsstest dich direkt am Wechselrichter versuchen.... Was gibt es denn für Parameter was das gute Stück leisten soll?


 Wie gesagt, LiMa hatte ich mir zuerst angesehen, da ich dann z. B. durchaus mein CB-Funkgerät damit betreiben könnte (sagen wir mal ca. 10 A mit Reserve; CB brauch etwa 3 A). 12 V ist zum Rumbasteln auch wesentlich angenehmer als 230 V oder gar 380 V. Das Problem bei den LiMas ist allerdings, dass die in der Regel auf eine Batterie angewiesen sind, weil die einen Erregerstrom benötigen. Es sei denn man findet eine, die mit PMs arbeitet. Dafür ist die Spannung bereits out of the box relativ sauber, LiMas haben ja durchaus eigene Regelungstechnik auf einer kleinen Extraplatine.

Bezüglich Restmagnetismus: Normalerweise legt man kurzfristig eine Spannung an die Wicklung an, um so einen Elektromagneten zu erzeugen. Wo der Magnetismus dann letztendlich bleibt, kann ich ad hoc jetzt allerdings auch net sagen. Im englischen Sprachraum wird das übrigens als "field flashing" bezeichnet und ist bei portablen Generatoren ab und an mal nötig (lange Standzeit, Überlast bei Asynchrongeneratoren, etc.)


----------



## watercooled (30. September 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Meinst du Modellbaumotoren? Oder gibt es die auch in "groß"? Guck ich mir vielleicht auch mal an... da wär nur das Problem, wie ich die mit ihrer kleinen Welle an meinen Antriebsmotor (15 mm Welle) bekomme. Bei dem Drehstrommotor könnte ich nen Keilriemen verwenden



Die meine ich. Da bekommst du bei 12V auch 30A oder mehr raus, je nachdem was du brauchst.

Die großen Motoren haben auch 12mm oder mehr auffer Welle.


----------



## bingo88 (30. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die meine ich. Da bekommst du bei 12V auch 30A oder mehr raus, je nachdem was du brauchst.
> 
> Die großen Motoren haben auch 12mm oder mehr auffer Welle.


 Ok, ist auf jeden Fall mal einen Blick wert


----------



## General Quicksilver (30. September 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ok, ist auf jeden Fall mal einen Blick wert



Wenn du eine entsprechende Übersetzung an den Motor dran bausat, wäre z.B.: so ein Motor auch was: Reely Brushless-Motor 7.2 - 14.8 V/DC Leerlaufdrehzahl 23148 (bei 7.2 V) U/min Turns 11 im Conrad Online Shop | 237096  . Leider weiß ich nicht, ob der was taugt oder ob sich der Dafür so ohne weiteres eignet...


----------



## watercooled (30. September 2013)

Wasn das für ein spielzeug? 

Wie viel Umdrehungen hat denn der Benzinmotor und wie viel Spannung willst du erreichen?


----------



## bingo88 (30. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie viel Umdrehungen hat denn der Benzinmotor und wie viel Spannung willst du erreichen?


 2,5 PS mit 3600 rpm +/-, hatte jetzt aber eher so an 3000 für den "Dauerbetrieb" gedacht. Bis jetzt habe ich auch noch keinen Brushless Motor gefunden, der die richtige Größe hat (ich brauche ne dicke Welle, sonst muss ich zu viel dran rumbasteln). Spannung sollte mindestens 12V sein. Eigentlich wäre daher ne Auto-LiMa die beste Option, wobei ich dann noch eine passende Riemenscheibe benötigen würde und evtl. halt eine Batterie. Da hab ich aber auch schon von Leuten gehört, die ohne ausgekommen sind. Vom Aufwand her gewinnt halt der Drehstrommotor, da ich hier quasi nur die richtigen Kondensatoren dranklemmen müsste.


----------



## watercooled (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich such dir nachher einen Motor raus.

Die Welle ist doch nicht das Problem?  Hast du Zugriff auf eine Drehbank?


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich such dir nachher einen Motor raus.
> 
> Die Welle ist doch nicht das Problem?  Hast du Zugriff auf eine Drehbank?


 Nee, meine Möglichkeiten, irgendetwas selbst herzustellen, sind arg begrenzt. Quasi nicht existent ^^


----------



## watercooled (1. Oktober 2013)

Aua. Das wird kompliziert. Du könntest höchsrens mal...
Es gibt eine Firma die stellen sowas her.
Da kaufst du 2 Stücke die auf die jeweiligen Wellen geschoben werden und einen Verbinder. 
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung mehr wie die hiessen....


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube die Dinger heißen Wellenkupplung. Nach solchen habe ich schon mal gesucht, daher kommt mir der beschriebene Aufbau bekannt vor. Aktuell habe ich eine Riemenscheibe der Größe SPZ100-1 an dem Benzinmotor, im Optimalfall sollte der Generator dann ein passendes Gegenstück haben. Allerdings haben LiMas in der Regel ja auch Keilrippenriemen, da müsste ich dann also auch erst eine andere Scheibe montieren.

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit übrigens mal ein Projekt gesehen, wo die einen Brushless Motor als 12V Generator verbauen. Das kann man so bereits fertig kaufen. Wenn so ein Brushless Motor jetzt keine 100€ kosten würde und ich noch eine Möglichkeit finden würde, den mit meinem Benzinmotor zu verbinden, würde mir das eigentlich schon reichen


----------



## bingo88 (4. Oktober 2013)

So, nachdem ich nun noch einmal über die ganze Aktion nachgedacht habe, ist eine KFZ LiMa vielleicht doch die sinnvollere Alternative für mich. Da ich hier aber noch eine Batterie zum Erregen brauche, stellt sich mir folgende Frage: Muss ich dafür wirklich so einen Trümmer von Autobatterie nehmen oder reicht auch ein kleinerer Bleiakku aus? Die Batterie, die ich im Auge habe, hat folgende Angaben laut Datenblatt:

12 V mit 7,2 Ah
Ladespannung: 14,4 - 15 V
Maximaler Ladestrom: 2,16 A

Die LiMa hätte 14 V mit 70 A. Noch eine kleine Frage zum Ladestrom: das ist der maximale Strom, den die Batterie beim Laden aufnimmt, oder? Ich müsste also nicht den Strom von der LiMa auf die 2,16 A begrenzen, um die Batterie nicht zu killen?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (4. Oktober 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Frage zum Ladestrom: das ist der maximale Strom, den die Batterie beim Laden aufnimmt, oder? Ich müsste also nicht den Strom von der LiMa auf die 2,16 A begrenzen, um die Batterie nicht zu killen?


 
Wieviel Ohm hat die Wicklung des Läufers deiner LiMa?


----------



## bingo88 (4. Oktober 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wieviel Ohm hat die Wicklung des Läufers deiner LiMa?


 Puh, keine Ahnung, müsste ich wohl mal durchmessen? Die einzigen Daten, die ich aktuell liefern kann: 14 V Spannung, 70 A maximaler Strom. Ist wohl aus einem Peugeot 106.

Hier mal zwei mögliche Kandidaten für die Stromhaltung:
Blei-Akkumulator YUASA NP7-12, 12 V-/7 Ah - Stromversorgung - Akkus - Blei-Akkus - Pollin Electronic
Blei-Akkumulator KUNG LONG WP7.2-12, 12 V-/7,2 Ah - Stromversorgung - Akkus - Blei-Akkus - Pollin Electronic

Ich habe jetzt allerdings die Befürchtung, wenn ich diese Jungs direkt an die LiMa hängen würde, knallt es. Leider habe ich zu dem Theme keine eindeutigen Aussagen im Netz finden können (öfters mal was von speziellen Ladereglern gelesen)  Die Datenblätter gibt es jeweils unter "Downloads".

Edit: Wenn die beiden Akkus nicht geeignet wären, was wäre denn mit Motorrad-Batterien (Blei-Säure)? Mir geht es ja hauptsächlich nur um die Größe und das Gewicht.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (4. Oktober 2013)

Es ist erst mal wichtig, dass du den Widerstand der Erregerwicklung weißt, denn wenn du keine Last an der LiMa hast, aber Erregerstrom unbegrenzt fließen lässt, dann wird dieser nur durch den Innenwiderstand des Akkus und den ohmschen Widerstand der Wicklung begrenzt. Deshalb ist dein Gefühl gar nicht mal so falsch: Ohne einer Last oder bei plötzlichem Lastabwurf knallt es wirklich und das ordentlich, besonders beim 2en Akku, der fast 300A schafft.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Oktober 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Es ist erst mal wichtig, dass du den Widerstand der Erregerwicklung weißt, denn wenn du keine Last an der LiMa hast, aber Erregerstrom unbegrenzt fließen lässt, dann wird dieser nur durch den Innenwiderstand des Akkus und den ohmschen Widerstand der Wicklung begrenzt. Deshalb ist dein Gefühl gar nicht mal so falsch: Ohne einer Last oder bei plötzlichem Lastabwurf knallt es wirklich und das ordentlich, besonders beim 2en Akku, der fast 300A schafft.


Ich wollte mich bei meinem Aufbau eigentlich an dem im Auto orientieren, also mit Ladekontrolllampe. AFAIK wird ja der Erregerstrom über die LK-Lampe zugeführt (bei 4 W Lampe ca. 300 mA) und sobald die LiMa Strom erzeugt, wird der Erregerstrom aus dem generierten Strom durch den Ladekontrollregler geregelt (Lampe geht aus, da keine Spannungsdifferenz mehr vorhanden ist). Ansonsten hätte ich ja bei fast 300 A zumindest kurzfristig eine wirklich schöne Heizung 

Meine Sorge galt jetzt aber eher der Frage, ob diese Akkutypen überhaupt "lichtmaschinenkompatibel" sind. Ansonsten müsste ich mich nämlich doch nach einer (kleinen) Autobatterie umsehen, wenn ich den LiMa Ansatz verfolgen möchte.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ok, wenn der Strom durch eine Lampe begrenzt wird, ist es kein Problem. Den Akkus dürfte es ziemlich egal sein ob sie Strom durch Kupferdrath einer Lima schieben oder einer Heizung oder sonst was.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Oktober 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn der Strom durch eine Lampe begrenzt wird, ist es kein Problem. Den Akkus dürfte es ziemlich egal sein ob sie Strom durch Kupferdrath einer Lima schieben oder einer Heizung oder sonst was.


Ja, beim Verbrauch schon. Mir ging es jetzt aber eher ums Laden dieser Akkutypen an der LiMa (also Ladespannung, -strom und ggf. ob zusätzliche Reglung erforderlich wäre). Ist halt keine Autobatterie und den großen Knall würde ich gerne vermeiden


----------



## General Quicksilver (5. Oktober 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ja, beim Verbrauch schon. Mir ging es jetzt aber eher ums Laden dieser Akkutypen an der LiMa (also Ladespannung, -strom und ggf. ob zusätzliche Reglung erforderlich wäre). Ist halt keine Autobatterie und den großen Knall würde ich gerne vermeiden


 
Eine Strombegrenzung lässt sich doch z.B.: hiermit realisieren: Einstellbarer Spannungsregler, negativ Linear Technology LT1185CT (LOW-DROP) Gehäuseart TO-220 Ausgangsspannung 2.5 - 25 im Conrad Online Shop | 179507 den Spannungsregler auf 13,2 V eingestellt und den Strom auf 2A  (oder die Spannung kannst du auch noch höher einstellene, da du ja eh nur die Strombegrenzung des Reglers nutzt) und dann bist du das Problem los. Es gibt bestimmt auch noch billigere Regler, je nach verfügbarer Bezugsquelle.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Oktober 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ja, beim Verbrauch schon. Mir ging es jetzt aber eher ums Laden dieser Akkutypen an der LiMa (also Ladespannung, -strom und ggf. ob zusätzliche Reglung erforderlich wäre). Ist halt keine Autobatterie und den großen Knall würde ich gerne vermeiden


 
Ja jetzt habe ich erst kapiert was du meintest. Ja selbstverständlich musst du den Ladestrom, mit dem du den Akku vom Generator lädst ensprechend begrenzen.


----------



## bingo88 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ach kacke, das hatte ich befürchtet... dann wäre eine richtige Autobatterie (wenn auch eine kleine) wohl die einfacherere Lösung, evtl. geht ja auch eine Motorradbatterie. Ich habe jetzt im Netz gelesen, dass bei älteren Drehstrom-LiMas ab ausreichender Drehzahl (ca. 3000+) aufgrund des Restmagnetismus auch eine Selbsterregung möglich ist. Allerdings wird die Batterie wohl auch noch zur Spannungsstabilisierung verwendet, ohne sieht wohl der erzeugte Strom aus der LiMa nicht ganz so sauber aus. Angenommen ich bekomme den Brummer ohne Batterie erregt, dann müsste doch eigentlich auch ein ausreichend dimensionierter Kondensator die Glättung des Stroms übernehmen können, oder?

Ich habe mir jetzt die Lichtmaschine bestellt, brauche noch ein paar Kleinteile wie Befestigungsmaterial und Keilriemen, dann kann es losgehen. Sofern ich das noch mit der Batterie geregelt bekomme. Auf 10 kg extra habe ich eigentlich keine Lust...

Edit: Strombegrenzung mittels Widerstand wäre aufgrund des hohen Stroms (Verlustleistung ) vermutlich eher nicht möglich, oder?


----------



## General Quicksilver (5. Oktober 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ach kacke, das hatte ich befürchtet... dann wäre eine richtige Autobatterie (wenn auch eine kleine) wohl die einfacherere Lösung, evtl. geht ja auch eine Motorradbatterie. Ich habe jetzt im Netz gelesen, dass bei älteren Drehstrom-LiMas ab ausreichender Drehzahl (ca. 3000+) aufgrund des Restmagnetismus auch eine Selbsterregung möglich ist. Allerdings wird die Batterie wohl auch noch zur Spannungsstabilisierung verwendet, ohne sieht wohl der erzeugte Strom aus der LiMa nicht ganz so sauber aus. Angenommen ich bekomme den Brummer ohne Batterie erregt, dann müsste doch eigentlich auch ein ausreichend dimensionierter Kondensator die Glättung des Stroms übernehmen können, oder?
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt die Lichtmaschine bestellt, brauche noch ein paar Kleinteile wie Befestigungsmaterial und Keilriemen, dann kann es losgehen. Sofern ich das noch mit der Batterie geregelt bekomme. Auf 10 kg extra habe ich eigentlich keine Lust...
> 
> Edit: Strombegrenzung mittels Widerstand wäre aufgrund des hohen Stroms (Verlustleistung ) vermutlich eher nicht möglich, oder?



Die Glättung durch einen Elko vorzunehmen ist wahrscheinlich sogar besser, da dieser einen deutlich weniger ESR und ESL aufweisen sollte als die Batterie, nur das eben die Batterie eine riesige (Pseudo-) Kapazität darstellt. 
Warum willst du eigentlich keinen Low-Drop-Spannungsregler zur Ladestrombegrenzung einsetzen? Ich hatte im letzten Post einen verlinkt mit einstellbarem Stromlimit und glaube 0,5V Drop im mittleren Strombereich?

Eine Strombegrenzung mittels Widerstand sollte auch möglich sein, denn die maximale Deltaspannung sollte ja wohl nicht 5V überschreiten, womit sich bei einem maximalen Ladestrom von 2A eine maximale Verlustleistung von 10W über den Widerstand ergeben würde, was eine gebräuchliche Größe bei Lastwiderständen wäre. Wenn das Ganze in etwas engeren Toleranzen Betrachtet wird (14V Maximalspannung Lichtmaschine; 10,5V Minimalspannung Akku) kannst du das ganze dann auch für die 3,5V Differenzspannung auf 2A dimensionieren, womit du dann bei 7W BVerlustleistung wärst. (--> 10W Widerstand). Nur ergibt sich aus der Art dieser Strombegrenzung das mit zunehmender Akkuspannung der Ladevorgang immer langsamer abläuft, da der Ladestrom immer weiter sinkt. Leider kenne ich mich damit zu wenig aus um einschätzen zu können, in wie fern das zum Problem wird, da ja der zu verwendende Akku auch nicht so groß ist und das dadurch vielleicht sogar gar nicht mal so schlecht wäre....

Aber wenn ich das mit der Lichtmaschine jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann brauchst du ja eigentlich nur einen Akku, der die benötigten 300mA kurzzeitig liefern können muss, also sagen wir mal 0,5A über 1min bis die Lichtmaschine stabil ihre Ausgangsspannung erbringt, was ja bedeuten würde, das der Akku lediglich eine winzig kleine Kapazität benötigen würde? Weil der würde doch auch reichen: http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MDY5OD...kumulator_KUNG_LONG_WP2_2_12_12_V_2_2_Ah.html oder der http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NDg5OD...i_Akkumulator_YUASA_NP1_2_12_12_V_1_2_Ah.html. Im Prinzip würde wohl auch eine Reihenschaltung von 10 Handelsübliche AAA - Akkus gehen, deren Kapazität sollte wohl mehr als Ausreichen....


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Oktober 2013)

Unmöglich ist es wohl nicht, aber bestimmt nicht effektiv. Verlustleistung ist dabei das geringste Problem - einfach wegen sehr geringen Spannungfalls, voraugesetzt er ist richtig dimensioniert. Aber dein Aufbau soll doch sowieso nichts professioneles und langlebiges sein oder.


----------



## bingo88 (5. Oktober 2013)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Warum willst du eigentlich keinen Low-Drop-Spannungsregler zur  Ladestrombegrenzung einsetzen? Ich hatte im letzten Post einen verlinkt  mit einstellbarem Stromlimit und glaube 0,5V Drop im mittleren  Strombereich?


Da müsste ich mir eine zusätzliche Schaltung basteln, was ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte. Ich würde es aber nicht komplett ausschließen, hängt halt davon ab, ob ich eine normale (kleine) Starterbatterie nehme, die ohne Strombegrenzung auskommt, oder halt eine von den kleinen, die eine Ladestrombegrenzung braucht. Oder doch einen Kondensator...



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Eine Strombegrenzung mittels Widerstand sollte auch möglich sein, denn die maximale Deltaspannung sollte ja wohl nicht 5V überschreiten, womit sich bei einem maximalen Ladestrom von 2A eine maximale Verlustleistung von 10W über den Widerstand ergeben würde, was eine gebräuchliche Größe bei Lastwiderständen wäre. Wenn das Ganze in etwas engeren Toleranzen Betrachtet wird (14V Maximalspannung Lichtmaschine; 10,5V Minimalspannung Akku) kannst du das ganze dann auch für die 3,5V Differenzspannung auf 2A dimensionieren, womit du dann bei 7W BVerlustleistung wärst. (--> 10W Widerstand). Nur ergibt sich aus der Art dieser Strombegrenzung das mit zunehmender Akkuspannung der Ladevorgang immer langsamer abläuft, da der Ladestrom immer weiter sinkt. Leider kenne ich mich damit zu wenig aus um einschätzen zu können, in wie fern das zum Problem wird, da ja der zu verwendende Akku auch nicht so groß ist und das dadurch vielleicht sogar gar nicht mal so schlecht wäre....


 


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Unmöglich ist es wohl nicht, aber bestimmt nicht effektiv. Verlustleistung ist dabei das geringste Problem - einfach wegen sehr geringen Spannungfalls, voraugesetzt er ist richtig dimensioniert. Aber dein Aufbau soll doch sowieso nichts professioneles und langlebiges sein oder.


Mir fiel das mit dem Widerstand jetzt so noch ein, da ich in einer meiner Bastelkisten ein paar 20W Widerstände gefunden habe (habe aber noch nicht gecheckt, ob die passen würden). Das mit der Ladezeit wäre vermutlich auch zu verschmerzen, da die kleinen Akkus evtl. höhere Ladespannungen benötigen, als die LiMa liefern kann (bei zyklischem Gebrauch der Batterie).

Professionell wird das Konstrukt sicher nicht, aber ich will auch nicht, dass es mir nach 2h Betrieb mit lautem Knall um die Ohren fliegt 



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Die Glättung durch einen Elko  vorzunehmen ist wahrscheinlich sogar besser, da dieser einen deutlich  weniger ESR und ESL aufweisen sollte als die Batterie, nur das eben die  Batterie eine riesige (Pseudo-) Kapazität darstellt.
> Aber wenn ich das mit der Lichtmaschine jetzt richtig verstanden habe,  dann brauchst du ja eigentlich nur einen Akku, der die benötigten 300mA  kurzzeitig liefern können muss, also sagen wir mal 0,5A über 1min bis  die Lichtmaschine stabil ihre Ausgangsspannung erbringt, was ja bedeuten  würde, das der Akku lediglich eine winzig kleine Kapazität benötigen  würde? Weil der würde doch auch reichen: Blei-Akkumulator KUNG LONG WP2.2-12, 12 V-/2,2 Ah - Stromversorgung - Akkus - Blei-Akkus - Pollin Electronic oder der Blei-Akkumulator YUASA NP1.2-12, 12 V-/1,2 Ah - Stromversorgung - Akkus - Blei-Akkus - Pollin Electronic.  Im Prinzip würde wohl auch eine Reihenschaltung von 10 Handelsübliche  AAA - Akkus gehen, deren Kapazität sollte wohl mehr als  Ausreichen....


Wie gesagt, je nach Alter der LiMa hat die schon Remanenz und kann sich ab einer gewissen Drehzahl selbst erregen. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man wirklich 12 V mit 300 mA benötigt, oder ob auch weniger Spannung/Strom ausreicht, damit sich die Kiste hochschaukelt. Und zum Glätten müsste ja ein gut dimensionierter Kondensator ausreichen, hab dazu nur leider noch nichts wirklich aussagekräftiges im Netz finden können. Ich warte jetzt erst einmal ab, bis die LiMa da ist, dann bastel ich das zumindest schon mal mechanisch zusammen.

Eigentlich wäre ein Asynchrongenerator wohl doch einfacher gewesen, aber da ist zum einen der Drehstrommotor teurer und mein Moppel wär wahrscheinlich auch zu schwach auf der Brust. Stromerzeugung ist schon ein biestiges Geschäft ^^


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. Oktober 2013)

Auf die Spannung des Erregerkreises kommt es überhaupt nicht an. Nur Stromstärke ist wichtig. Du kannst genauso eine 1,5V Batterie zur Erregung nehmen. Das wäre sogar effektiver, da man eventuell gar keine Strombegrenzung mehr bräuchte. Bei 12V musst du irgendwas vorschalten, eine Lampe z.B.; bei 1,5V würde vielleicht schon der Widerstand der Wicklung zur Begrenzung reichen (den musst echt mal ausmessen, sobald du Lima hast). Ein kurzer Stromstoß bei Nenndrehzahl und das Ding läuft.



bingo88 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre ein Asynchrongenerator wohl doch  einfacher gewesen, aber da ist zum einen der Drehstrommotor teurer und  mein Moppel wär wahrscheinlich auch zu schwach auf der Brust.  Stromerzeugung ist schon ein biestiges Geschäft ^^


 
Keineswegs wäre das einfacher. Einen Synchrongenerator zu nehmen war schon richtig. Außerdem mit der Lima hantierst du nur mit 12V, wodurch du wenigstens nicht riskierst einen gezwiebelt zu bekommen.

Noch ein Punkt zur Spannungsglättung: Hinter dem Gleichrichter muss sowieso ein Kondensator sein, da sonst gar keine richtige Gleichspannung vorhanden sein wird.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der "normale" Erregerstrom so irgendwo zwischen 2 - 5 A liegt. Ich messe aber mal den Wicklungswiderstand nach, wenn ich das Dingens in den Fingern halte  Vielleicht reicht ja sogar eine 9 V Batterie zur Erregung.

Das mit dem Kondensator probier ich auch noch aus, muss mal gucken, was meine Bastelkisten da hergeben. Die sind aber vermutlich alle zu klein (Kapazität) oder sind für die falsche Spannung (< 12 V). Muss ich eventuell noch was passendes bestellen.

Ich meine vom Aufbau her wäre das mit einem Asynchronmotor einfacher gewesen, da ich nur die drei Erregerkondensatoren gebraucht hätte und evtl noch ein wenig "field flashing" für die Remanenz. Der praktische Nutzen wäre bei meinem kleinen Motor aber nicht wirklich da. Zum einen ist mein Antriebsmotor mit 2,5 PS nicht der Brüller, zum anderen sind größere Drehstrommotoren (> 1 KW) auch wieder nicht ganz billig. Und dann halt noch die Probleme bei einphasiger Belastung (Schieflast), schwache Blindleistung, ... ich meine für 230 V habe ich eigentlich einen richtigen 2 KW Generator, der funktioniert auch ganz gut (ist allerdings ein Synchrongenerator mit AVR).

Edit: Mir fällt grade ein, ich könnte die Batterie aus dem abgemeldeten Auto meines Bruders zum Testen nehmen. Haben wir ganz vergessen abzuklemmen, die ist wahrscheinlich auch schon etwas leer genuckelt...


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. Oktober 2013)

Um das Hochschaukeln einzuleiten reicht vielleicht wirklich schon ein 1,2V Akku aus, denn die Lichtmaschine ließe sich ja Schaltungstechnisch so beschalten, das diese beim Start quasi lastfrei wäre und nur ihren Erregerstrom bereitstellen muss. Dann bei vollem Erreger Strom könnte dann die Last zugeschalten werden.
Für eine gute Gleichspannung wirst eventuell auch noche eine Siebung nach der Glättung durchführen müssen, da dies die Anforderungen an den Glättungskondensator verringert. Oder du verwendest einen geregekten DC/DC - Wandler oder du baust einen Buck-Boost-Wandler ein. So lange da irgendeine halbwegs brauchbare Gleichspannung aus der Lichtmaschine kommt (was ja eigentlich der Fall sein müsste), bekommst du die auch ordentlich geglättet. 

So, habe mich nun mal Oberflächlich zum Thema KLichtmaschine belesen, Anscheinend ist das eh ein 3 - Phasen Drehstromgenerator der dann mittels einer 6 - Puls Gleichrichtung an das Boardnetz angekoppelt wird --> Da brauchst du theoretisch gar keinen Glättungskondensator, da ein 6 - Puls Gleichrichter schon von sich aus eine recht gute Gleichspannung liefert: File:Waveform fullwave rectifier3.png - Wikimedia Commons ,die unter Umständ en bereits ausreichend ist. Also, da brauchst du für den Glättungskondensator keine riesigen Kapazitäten auffahren.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde die Kiste eh lastfrei starten, das kenne ich schon von meinem 2 kW Generator.

Das mit der 6-Puls Gleichrichtung ist aber schon mal interessant zu wissen! Ich versuche es jedenfalls erst mal mit der Autobatterie, ob es überhaupt funktioniert. Dann probiere ich es mal mit Kondensatoren. Eventuell klappt ja auch die Selbsterregung, ich weiß nicht wie alt die LiMa ist. An der Drehzahl sollte es eigentlich nicht scheitern, im Netz stand was von mindestens 3000 rpm, mein Keilriemenantrieb liefert etwa 4400 rpm an der LiMa (bei 3000 rpm am Motor). Muss mir jetzt eigentlich nur noch einen passenden Keilriemen besorgen, dann kann es losgehen  Vielleicht mach ich noch eine Doku draus


----------



## Re4dt (12. Oktober 2013)

Weis jemand woher ich so einen Spannungswandler herbekomme? 230V/12V 105VA
Sollte befestigbar sein an der Decke.(fürs Wohnzimmer, Deckenleuchte)
Nach rund 15(?) Jahren gibt das Teil langsam seinen Geist auf und schaltet sich nach 1 Stunde immer selber ab
Bei Conrad konnte ich nichts finden oder habe einfach falsch gesucht


----------



## General Quicksilver (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenne den Shop zwar nicht, aber: SLV Zubehr E-Trafo FN 230V/12V 105VA - getlight.de oder aber auch Amazon.de: trafo 12v 105va alternativ kannast du auch einfach mal den nächsten Baumarkt in deiner Nähe aufsuchen und dort in der Elektro- / Lampenabteilung nach Halogentrafos suchen / fragen. Z.B.: Halogen-Transformator elektronisch N105 im OBI Online-Shop  Oder auch z.B.: hier zu beziehen: EL-TRAFO 105VA - Elektronik-Trafo 20-105VA, 230V - 11,5V bei reichelt elektronik Ich denke, da sollte etwas dabei sein ....


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2014)

Dafür muss ich den Thread mal wieder reaktivieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu mich immer noch tierisch dass das funktioniert.

Story dazu:
Der DP->DVi Adapter fing an sporadisch auszufallen. Also das Werkzeug genommen was gerade zur Hand war und mal nachgeschaut. Erst mit dem Teppichmesser zur Platine durchgearbeitet(elastischer Kunststoff->Kupferfolie-> harter Kunststoff) und dann kam mir auch schon so ein schöner 0603er Kondensator entgegen. Kurz den Gegentest gemacht: Jetzt ging garnichts mehr.

Also den "guten" 15W Lötkolben vom Obi mit der fetten Spitze aus der Werkzeugkiste gekramt und rumgekleckst. Nach ein paar Minuten sah es tatsächlich so aus als wäre das Ding wieder mit beiden Pads verbunden. Also wieder angeschlossen-> Alles funktioniert wieder stabil.


----------



## General Quicksilver (24. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dafür muss ich den Thread mal wieder reaktivieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, vergossene Platinen wieder aufzumachen ist nicht schön, besonders, wenn die dann auch noch mit Epoxidharzen vergossen wurden....

Zur Fehleranalye:

Das Ablösen des Kondensators deutet auf eine "kalte" / fehlerhafte Lötstelle hin (vermutlich war der Kondensator nur vom Flussmittel und der anderen Lötstelle so auf dem Lötpad fixiert, das es zunächst Kontakt gab, aber mit der Zeit stieg der Kontaktwiderstand an und / oder der Kondensator löste sich zunächst einseitig vom Pad.)

Entgegen der offtmals publizierten Ansicht ist es eher sogar hinderlich einen Lötkolben mit nur geringer Leistung zu verwenden. Ein temperaturgeregelter Lötkolben ist dafür besser geeignet, da dieser bei Bedarf mit deutlich stärkerer Leistung gegenheizen kann (z.B.: bei großen Massekontakten), dabei jedoch aber die Lötstelle nicht überhitzt. Ungeregelte Lötkolben hingegen erreichen unter Umständen auch bei kleiner Leistung kritische Temperaturen.

Ansonsten sieht das gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, du hättest nur etwas gutes Flussmittel (kein Lötfett!) verwenden müssen und schon wärs noch besser. 

Hat jemand eigentlich eine Idee zur Strombegrenzung beim Einschalten eines ATX - Netzteils auf <10A ? Ich habe da zwar was zusammengemurkst, jedoch ist das nicht so ganz ausgegoren (In Bezug auf den Aufbau und die Automatisierung). Ich habe da diverse Dinge aus dem Baumarkt verwendet.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2014)

Der Kondensator hat immerhin über ein Jahr funktioniert. Allerdings scheint das ein häufiger Fehler zu sein den nur sonst niemand "wegen ein paar Euro" behebt.

Das war auch nicht mit Absicht ein schlapper ungeregelter Lötkolben sondern einfach das was in der Werkzeugkiste rumfliegt. Den guten Weller WS81 hab ich mangels Werkbank bei den Eltern stehen. Hauptschwierigkeit war aber auch so weniger das eigentliche Löten als das fixieren des Bauteils da weder Pinzette noch Kleber zur Hand waren.

Das NT soll dann aber in keinen PC mehr, oder?


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Kondensator hat immerhin über ein Jahr funktioniert. Allerdings scheint das ein häufiger Fehler zu sein den nur sonst niemand "wegen ein paar Euro" behebt.
> 
> Das war auch nicht mit Absicht ein schlapper ungeregelter Lötkolben sondern einfach das was in der Werkzeugkiste rumfliegt. Den guten Weller WS81 hab ich mangels Werkbank bei den Eltern stehen. Hauptschwierigkeit war aber auch so weniger das eigentliche Löten als das fixieren des Bauteils da weder Pinzette noch Kleber zur Hand waren.
> 
> Das NT soll dann aber in keinen PC mehr, oder?


 
Das ist ja eines der Probleme bei fehlerhaften Lötstellen, sie müssen nicht gleich ausfallen, sondern sie fallen eben irgendwannh aus. Nach etlichen Temperaturzyklen, nach mechanischen Belastungen, nach elektrischer Beanspruchung oder nach irgendwelchen Kombinationen davon nach jeweils einer unbestimmten Anzahl an Zyklen. Das ist besonders problematisch wenn es unter Bauelementen (BGAs) vorkommt....
Es kann auch durchaus passieren, dass das Gerät auch innerhalb der Benutzungszeit gar nicht auffällt, da es auch mehrere Jahre dauern kann oder das die umliegenden Lötstellen genug Kontaktdruck aufbauen, das die elektrische Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Nur muss das nicht für immer so sein, Lötstellen z.B.: breiten sich bei Raumtemperatur etwa 1µm pro Jahr weiter ins Material aus, was dann z.B.: mit der Zeit zu nachlassenden Kontaktdruck führen kann oder die Leiterplatte gibt cetwas nach oder, oder, oder,....

Doch das PC-Netzteil ist ja in einem PC eingebaut. Das Problem ist nur das ein zu Schalten des Netzteils den LS - Schalter zum auslösen bringt. Dabei ist es egal ob das Netzteil mittels Steckerleiste oder am Netzteil eingeschaltet wird. An dem LS-Schalter hängt auch nur das netzteil zum Zuschaltzeitpunkt. Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob der Stecker gesteckt wird oder eben per Schalter zugeschalten wird. Das Netzteil zieht einfach beim Einschalten einen zu großen strom um die Eingangskondensatoren zu Laden. Sowohl das Netzteil als auch der LS - Schalter sind in Ordnung, nur die Kombination passt eben nicht. Der ATX - Standart spezifiziert wohl 63 A für den Ladestrom beim Einschalten, das ist für den 10 A Typ B LS - Schalter zu viel. Der LS - Schalter kann nicht ohne weiteres gegen 16 A - Schalter getauscht werden, da dazu auch das Kabel gewechselt werden müsste. Aktuell habe ich nun eine Art Sanftanlauf zusammengebaut der das verhindert, nur ist das keine so schöne Lösung. Es würde wohl auch mit einem Nulldurchgangsschalter (z.B.: elektronisches Relais) funktionieren. Für 16 A gibt es ja auch zwischensteckbare Strombegrenzer, nur leider eben nicht für 10 A, bzw. ich habe das noch  nicht gefunden. Und so wollte ich mal schauen, was da noch so für Möglichkeiten in Betracht kämen. Ich möchte aber an derStelle auch auf die Gefährlichkeit von Bastelleien an Netzspannung hinweisen, ich übernehm da keinerlei Veranntwortung. 
Mein aktueller Sanftanlauf sorgt dafür das das Netzteil zuerst über einen Lastwiderstand eingeschalten und dann dieser durch einen weiteren Schalter überbrückt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Februar 2014)

@General Quicksilver

Du darfst zwar keinen 10A LSS gegen 16A LSS austauschen, aber sehr wohl einen B10 LSS gegen einen C10 LSS. Das sollte dein Problem lösen. Sonst kannst du einfach einen NTC mit wenigen Ohm einsetzen. Dieser wird nach kurzer Zeit durch Erwärmung sehr niederohmig.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2014)

Die sauberste Lösung wäre wohl wie schon erwähnt ein nicht so schneller/"flinker" LSS. Macht man bei Motoren usw. auch nicht anders.


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, es ist besser den Einschaltsrom am verursachenden Gerät zu begrenzen als die Schutzschaltungen anzupassen.... Also bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal dann einen NTC + Relais kaufen und dann etwas basteln.  Oder mal sehen, vielleicht verwende ich auch den Nulldurchgangsschalter, mal sehen. Jedenfalls hat die Begrenzung am Gerät auch noch den Vorteil, das dieses dann nicht an einen speziellen Stromkreis gebunden ist. Mal sehen, Trotzdem Danke für die Beratung.


----------



## Re4dt (26. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, 
Möchte in die Welt des Arduinos eintauchen. 
Habt ihr Erfahrung damit? 
Irgendwelche starterkits bis 50€ zu empfehlen? 

Würde mich nach Einarbeitung mal gerne an einen LED Würfel wagen. (8x8x8)


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2014)

Ich halte eigentlich nicht soo viel von den Kits. Lieber einzeln ein Breadboard, einen Satz Leitungen und LEDs, Widerstände etc. bestellen. Dazu einen ProMini+USB-Seriell Wandler und gut ist.
@Quicksilver: An einem "normalen" Stromkreis sollte ein PC-Netzteil eh keine Probleme machen. Wenn es dir in jedem Kreis die Sicherungen raus haut und das etwa der Fernseher nicht tut dann würde ich das Gerät als "defekt" einstufen und nicht noch daran rumbasteln.


----------



## XE85 (27. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Möchte in die Welt des Arduinos eintauchen.
> Habt ihr Erfahrung damit?
> Irgendwelche starterkits bis 50€ zu empfehlen?
> ...



Also bei einem LED Würfel würde ich auf ein Starterboard verzichten und den Controller (+ dem was man sonst noch braucht) auf Lochraster aufbauen. Die Programmierung dann einfach über einen ISP Programmer, für Atmel AVR zB: USB-Programmer mySmartUSB light im Conrad Online Shop | 191406, vornehmen.

Bei einem 8x8x8 Würfel wirst du eh erstmal einige Zeit mit der Hardware beschäftigt sein. 

Wenn die Grenze nicht bi 50€ liegen würde, wäre das meine Empfehlung für den Einstieg: http://www.reichelt.de/AVR-STK-500/...RTICLE=34093&artnr=AVR+STK+500&SEARCH=STK+500

Da ist eigentlich alles dabei, nur eine USB zu Seriell Adapter wird noch benötigt sofern der PC keine RS232 mehr hat.


----------



## General Quicksilver (27. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Quicksilver: An einem "normalen" Stromkreis sollte ein PC-Netzteil eh keine Probleme machen. Wenn es dir in jedem Kreis die Sicherungen raus haut und das etwa der Fernseher nicht tut dann würde ich das Gerät als "defekt" einstufen und nicht noch daran rumbasteln.



Das PC - Netzteil ist nicht defekt, da es laut ATX - Spezifikationen auch 63A beim Einschalten ziehen darf. Nur nützt mir das nix wenn ich das Netzteil nun an der Steckdose von der Waschmaschine 2 Räume vom PC weg betreiben kann.  Für einen "normalen" Stromkreis wird in der Regel auch eine Absicherung mit 16A angenommen. Bei dem vorherigen Netzteil gab es das Problem auch nicht, und wenn ich das Netzteil wieder zuschalte, bevor sich die Eingangskondensatoren entladen haben, löst der LS auch nicht aus, nur dass das leider nur innerhalb der 1.  ~ 20 s sicher funktioniert. Leider kann ich das Netzteil auch nicht dauerhaft an lassen ....


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Würde mich nach Einarbeitung mal gerne an einen LED Würfel wagen. (8x8x8)


 
Na dann viel Spaß dabei 512 LEDs zu einem Würfel zu formen. Damit bist du eine Weile beschäftigt. Ansonsten würde ich dir auch dazu raten, gleich einen richtigen µC zu verwenden.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2014)

Du schreibst selbst was von:


> jedenfalls hat die Begrenzung am Gerät auch noch den Vorteil, das dieses dann nicht an einen speziellen Stromkreis gebunden ist.


Was nur der Fall ist wenn das NT allgemein den Anlaufstrom übersteigt den ein 16A Stromkreis ab kann. 

Wenn aber nur dein einer Stromkreis mit 10A Leistung das Problem ist und du dir sicher bist dass der die Last eigentlich bedienen kann dann mach halt in diesen einen Stromkreis einen nicht so schnellen LSS.
Das ist deutlich weniger Bastelei=weniger Risiko als "230V Bremsschaltungen" am NT.


----------



## moe (27. Februar 2014)

Geh doch einfach zum örtlichen Elektriker und frag, ob er nicht nen gebrauchten C10 LSS oder nen einstellbaren Motorschutzschalter, den du auf 12A stellen kannst, rumliegen hat, den du für ne Spende in die Kaffeekasse haben kannst.
Um das bisschen Geld ists nicht schade und wenns funktioniert ist dir mehr und besser geholfen als mit irgendwelchen Aushilfslösungen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (2. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du schreibst selbst was von:
> 
> Was nur der Fall ist wenn das NT allgemein den Anlaufstrom übersteigt den ein 16A Stromkreis ab kann.
> 
> ...


 
Ich  habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. ALLE Stromkreise mit Ausnahme der  Waschmaschine sind nur auf 10A ausgelegt. Bei 10A Absicherung heist das  das gute Stück 2300W bei 230V bedienen kann, und da der PC die Hauptlast  am Stromkreis darstellt (bis auf ne Lampe, einen Switch + Monitor und  diverse Kleinigkeiten, zusammen wohl um die 100W) und das Netzteil  deutlich unter den ~ 2200W verbleibenden Watt liegt, sollte da also  keine Überlast bestehen.

Ich habe gegenwärtig eine  Zwischensteckbare Lösung gebaut, am Netzteil selber werde ich keine  Veränderungen vornehmen. Ich bin mir über die Gefahren des elektrischen  Stromes bewusst und habe auch entsprechende Kentnisse während meiner  Lehrzeit dazu erworben. Ich weiß also schon in etwa was ich tue.  Mein  Aufbau ist auch schutzisoliert, es gibt keine Berührbaren  spannungsführenden Teile. Warum möchte ich den Schutzschalter nicht  wechseln? Nunja, es handelt sich wohl um eine Aluminiumleitung...



moe schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach zum örtlichen Elektriker und frag, ob er nicht nen gebrauchten C10 LSS oder nen einstellbaren Motorschutzschalter, den du auf 12A stellen kannst, rumliegen hat, den du für ne Spende in die Kaffeekasse haben kannst.
> Um das bisschen Geld ists nicht schade und wenns funktioniert ist dir mehr und besser geholfen als mit irgendwelchen Aushilfslösungen.


 
Ich habe bereits eine manuell funktionierende Lösung, nur würde ich gerne haben, das diese Vollautomatisch funktioniert. Einen Motorschutzschalter müsste ich dann auch wieder in irgendein Gehäuse einbauen, denn nich möchte keine öffenen Klemmen haben und im PC ist auch kein Platz mehr dafür....


----------



## XE85 (2. März 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß dabei 512 LEDs zu einem Würfel zu formen.



Ist aber eigentlich nur eine Geduldsfrage - mit einer Schablone, aus Holz zB, wo man 8x8 Löcher bohrt und die Ebenen verlötet geht das ganz gut.


----------



## ebastler (12. April 2014)

Ich stell mich hier mal kurz vor 

Ich bin seit einigen Jahren leidenschaftlicher Elektronikbastler, und Moderator in einem Elektronikforum (mosfetkiller.de • Foren-Übersicht).
Ich lege bei meinen Projekten immer auch Wert auf einen schönen Aufbau. Bisher war meine SSTC sicher mein größtes Projekt, habe aber noch einige andere in Arbeit.

Unter anderem restauriere ich momentan die Endstufe für meine großen Altec Lansing VOTT A7.
Es ist eine Vierkanalendstufe von RCF, irgendwann aus den 80ern, die mal aus zwei Stereoendstufen zusammengebastelt und mehrmals notdürftig geflickt wurde.
Ich habe die Platinenlayouts am Rechner abgezeichnet, diese ätze ich neu (und leicht verändert, da ich Netzteil/Glättung auslagere) auf schwarze Leiterplatten, und bestücke alles mit etwas hochwertigeren Bauteilen als im Original, aber dazu mehr, sobald ich mal zur Abwechslung weiterkomme. Jedenfalls warten 36 Becherelkos zu 4200uF 75V, haufenweise dicke WIMA Folienkondensatoren, 4 dicke Doppelschottkys, 5 100W Netztrafos und 4 Ausgangsübertrager auf Verwendung, ebenso wie 8 Endstufentransistoren im TO-247 Gehäuse 

Momentan bastle ich aber etwas Anderes, dazu geb ich euch mal einige Fotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommt dann noch, sobald ich einen passenden Kühler aufgetrieben habe, das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wer errät, was das wird?
Bei Interesse geb ich auch Schaltpläne raus.
Das Ganze wurde ursprünglich nur als Test eines Schaltungssteils gebaut, den ich mir ausgedacht hab, aber dann dachte ich mir: "Hey, jetzt hab ich das schon so weit gebaut, jetzt bau ich was Echtes draus".

Ach ja, bis auf die blauen 2W Widerstände habe ich ausnahmslos alles aus alten Basteleien oder Geräten ausgeschlachtet, oder in einer Wühlkiste ausgegraben


----------



## der_yappi (14. April 2014)

Falscher Thread...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. April 2014)

Warum ist das falscher Thread? Hier ist er genau richtig.

@ebastler
Na dann her mit Schaltplänen.


----------



## ebastler (15. April 2014)

Ich denke eher, dass der yappi aus Versehen etwas hier gepostet hat, statt in einem anderen Thread, und den Beitrag dann löschen wollte, aber das geht ja nicht. Daher hat er ihn so editiert.
Falls er doch mich meint, verstehe ich auch nicht, was daran falsch sein soll^^

Ich gehe mal eben den Schaltplan malen, bis jetzt gibts den nur in meinem Kopf^^


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

...Und ich war noch immer zu faul, die Pläne zu malen.
Dafür hab ich das Ding fertiggebaut und getestet, woraufhin es mir sofort meinen schönen, selbstgewickelten, Hochspannungstransformator flambiert hat.
Nach etlichen Minuten Lichtbogen-anstarren (bei 12V, 3-10A)war der Kühler der Endstufe eiskalt, der des Treibers lauwarm.
So weit, so gut.

Sobald ich mal nen Neuen Trafo gewickelt hab, wiederhol ich das Selbe mit 50-70V @ 20A, mal schauen, was sich dann tut 
Eigentlich hatte ich aktivkühlung per 120mm Lüfter fix einkalkuliert, schaut so aus, als würde ich die nichtmal brauchen. Cool.

Inzwischen habe ich mich entschieden, was es werden soll: Das Ganze Konstrukt kommt so in ein schönes Gehäuse, und ich erweitere es noch um einen Audioeingang. Eventuell noch eine Zündschaltung, die mit einem kurzen Hochspannungspuls von etlichen zig kV den Hauptlichtbogen zündet, der dann nur 10kV oder so, bei ordentlich Strom, hat.
Dann ergibt das einen schönen Plasmatweeter 

Jetzt geh ich aber wirklich den Schaltplan malen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Mai 2014)

@ebastler

Na was macht deine EM-Schleuder?


----------



## ebastler (5. Mai 2014)

Ich habe das Ding nur einmal kurz in den letzten Ferien testen können.
12V an den Eingang, einen kleinen, selbstgewickelten Trafo an den Ausgang.
ca. 40kHz.

Ziemlich energiereiche Lichtbögen, bis zu 10A hat die Schaltung geschluckt (also an die 120W).
Der Trafo ist mir schlussendlich sekundärseitig durchgeschlagen und ein Fall für die Tonne (schade, da steckten mehrere Stunden Wickeln und wohl 100m Cu-Lackdraht drin), aber der Kühlkörper blieb selbst nach minutenlangem Lichtbogenziehen ebenso kalt wie er es zuvor war. Absolut keine merkbare Erwärmung.

To-do:
-MOAR VOLTS!  60-100V sollte die Schaltung verkraften. Natürlich bei mehr Primärwindungen, damit der Strom im Maß bleibt.
-Neuen Trafo wickeln (-.-")
-Audioeingang, den ich vergessen hab, auf die Oszillatorplatine löten. Plasmatweeter ohne Audio macht wenig Sinn.
-Paar Skizzen zum Gehäuse, dann das Material überlegen (wohl das Selbe wie ich in meinem Tagebuch für meinen PC hernehmen will), und bauen.

Bis es neue Ergebnisse gibt, kriegt ihr mal einen Schaltplan. Sorry für das gammelige Bild, habe keinen Scanner.
Der IC oben links ist ein 74HCT4046, mehr oder weniger äquivalent mit dem CD4046. Habe die Beschriftung vergessen^^
Der GDT (Die Spule am Treiber und die 4 Spulen an der Endstufe) ist natürlich ein Transformator, habe es aber der Übersichtlichkeit halber so gezeichnet.

Ich hoffe, man kann was erkennen :/


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Mai 2014)

Aha das ist also das wofür du ein PC-NT mit aufmoduliertem Audiosignal basteln wolltest.


----------



## ebastler (5. Mai 2014)

Nein, das ist komplett was Anderes ;D

Hier moduliere ich die 30-40kHz für den Transformator direkt per FM mit dem Audiosignal.
Da der Kern irgendwo um die 20kHz optimal arbeiten sollte, ändere ich mit der Frequenz die übertragene Leistung -> Musik kommt aus dem Lichtbogen.

Die ~80V mit AM-Audiomodulation benötige ich für mein Traumprojekt - Zwei kleine, sehr hochfrequente, Class E SSTCs.
Solche müssen perfekt in Resonanz arbeiten, da ist nichts mit FM oder PWM, das würde die Verluste ins Absurde treiben.
Folglich ist die einzige Möglichkeit, so was zu modulieren, die Versorgungsspannung der Endstufe selbst zu verändern.


----------



## taks (21. Mai 2014)

Ich bin mir eine Lüftung mit PC-Lüftern am bauen und brauche eure Hilfe 

Spannungsquelle: 12V DC 1.25A
Verbraucher: 12V, 0.4A | 12V, 0.25A | 12V, 0.25A

Die Lüfter werden ja parallel zusammengehängt, damit jeder 12V hat.
Um die Spannung zu regeln, will ich noch ein Poti davor klemmen.
Aber was für ein Poti? 
Nach meinen Berechnungen müsste das ein 5Ohm Poti sein, damit die Lüfter 7V haben. Kann das sein?


Gruss taks


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Ja, 5,5Ohm. (R=U/I).

Allerdings verbrätst du da bereits fast 5W im Poti, was ich etwas unelegant finde (auch, wenn es Potis gibt, die das aushalten).
Ich würde eine einfache Schaltung mit einem LM117 bauen: http://www.hqew.net/files/Images/Article/Circuit_Diagram/Variable-regulator-using-LM1171.gif

Statt des Transformator/Gleichrichterkonstrukts dein Netzteil dran, und gut ist.
Du brauchst ein kleines Poti, einen Widerstand und einen Kondensator, dazu den LM117 und einen kleinen Kühlkörper. Sollte einige Euro kosten (außer, man hat, wie ich, eh schon alle Teile rumliegen ).


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2014)

Passen die Komponenten?
Was ist C1? 47mF? Gehört der noch zum Gleichrichter?


Poti: TT Electronics AB Leitplastik-Potentiometer 16 mm P160KNP-0FC20 B-5 KR seitlich einstellbar lin 5 k
IC: http://www.conrad.ch/ce/de/product/1013632/PMIC-LM1117T-ADJNOPB-TO-220-3-Texas-Instruments?ref=searchDetail
Widerstand: Metallschicht-Widerstand 240
C1: ???
C2: Keramik-Kondensator 1 µF 50 V/DC 20 % (B x H) 7.62 mm x 7.62 mm 1 St. im Conrad Online Shop | 453382


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Ich berechen dir das Ganze mal eben genau, sobald ich aufsteh, und sag dir dann die genauen Werte 
Hab das gestern nur kurz vorm schlafen gehen schnell getippt!


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2014)

Das wäre super


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Hab mal eben was gezeichnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut meiner Handyapp, die u.A. einen LM317 Rechner bietet, regelst du mit der Beschaltung bei 12V am Eingang von 6,5 bis 11,76V.
Ganz bis 12V hoch geht leider nicht :/

Die Teile willst du bei conrad.ch bestellen?
Soll ich dir was Passendes raussuchen, oder willst du das selbst machen?
Deine oben rausgesuchten Teile würden alle passen (100nF oder 1µF ist für die Kondensatoren da relativ irrelevant, solange sie einigermaßen schnell sind).

Allerdings fällt mir ebven auf, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht hab :/
Der LM317, den ich eingheplant hatte, hat 1,5V drop - inakzeptabel. Da bleiben nur mehr 10,5V übrig, bei dir.
Das Selbe gilt auch für den LM1117, den ic anfänglich (aus Versehen^^) genannt habe (1,2V drop).

Also zurück an den Planungstisch.
Dickes Poti mit 5W Verlustleistung wird das Einfachste sein (wobei es da keiens auf Conrad gibt, außer, ich finde es grad nicht), alternativ fällt mir nur eine Regelung per PWM ein (worauf non-PWM-Lüfter meist nicht sehr vorteilhaft reagieren), eine Regelung per Schaltwandler (etwas komplexer), oder ein Netzteil mit 14V.

Ich schau mal, ob mir noch was einfällt :/


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2014)

Es ist eigentlich egal wenn da 1.5V verloren gehen. Mit 12V will ich die Lüfter eh nicht laufen lassen, sonst fliegt mir das Ding noch weg 

Potente Poti hab ich bei Conrad auch keine gefunden.


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Ah, wenn das in Ordnung geht, ist meine Schaltung oben 1A 

Wie hast du vor, das ganze aufzubauen?
Fliegend verdrahtet, auf einer kleinen Platine?
Soll das Poti an einer Frontplatte/Gehäuse Platz montiert werden, oder einfach auf die Platine gelötet?


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2014)

Hab mal die Komponenten rausgesucht. Passt das so?
(Nicht mehr Conrad, da gehts zu lange zum Suchen  )


Kondensator: Alu-Elko radial 100 nF 50 VDC kaufen | Distrelec Schweiz
Widerstand1: http://www.distrelec.ch/de/Widerstand-240-Ohm-0-6-W-%C2%B1-1-%25-No-Brand-MF60SSF-MF0207/p/11077218
Widerstand2: Kohleschicht-Widerstand 1 kOhm ± 5 % kaufen | Distrelec Schweiz
Poti: Kohle-Potentiometer linear 1 kOhm ± 20 % kaufen | Distrelec Schweiz
LM317: Spannungsregler TO-220 kaufen | Distrelec Schweiz

Zusätzlich noch (nur für mich als Warenkorb, also ignorieren  )
Lochkarte
Klemme
Aderendhülsen
Schrumpfschlauch


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2014)

_Scheiss Doppelpost -.-

Bitte Löschen_


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2014)

Bauteile kaufe ich eigentlich immer bei reichelt. Mit den Preisen schlägt der regelmäßig RS und Co und die Auswahl ist auch top.


----------



## XE85 (22. Mai 2014)

Die Kondensatoren sollten keine Elkos sein. - sondern etwa diese: MKS-2 100N - WIMA Folienkondensator, Rm 5mm, 100nF bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Jepp, da hat XE Recht. Folienkondensatoren, wie die von ihm verlinkten, oder Keramikkondensatoren, wie deine zuvor herausgesuchten.

@Oldstyle: taks lebt scheinbar in der Schweiz, da macht Reichelt wenig Sinn, da die, so weit ich weiß, dort keinen Sitz haben


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2014)

Sowas?

Kondensator 100 nF 50 VDC 2.54 mm kaufen | Distrelec Schweiz


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Passt


----------



## ebastler (18. Juli 2014)

So, mal wieder was von mir.

Problem1: Mein Router hängt sich nach 2-3 Wochen Betrieb auf, wird immer langsamer, bis man fast durchdreht.
Problem2: Mein Server hängt daran
Problem3: Ich bin im Sommer 3 Monate weg, da sollte das auch ohne manuellen Restart (Kabel ziehen) alle paar Tage flott bleiben.

Idee: Mein Server hat 2 serielle Ports. Ich bin Bastler. Da sollte sich doch was machen lassen?

Lösung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehme eine der Datenleitungen her. Sobald ich etwas (egal, welchen Blödsinn) über den Port sende, springt diese (mehrmals) kurz auf High.
Das Signal greife ich ab, verstärke es mit einem Transistor, der wiederum ein Relais schaltet. Wenn der Pin auf High springt, trennt dieses den Router vom Netz.
Geplant, schnell gelötet (sehr schlampig, hatte wenig Lust)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und getestet (da der Server 150km weg steht nur mit einem 5V Netzteil statt des Servers):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_GQ5urSCA


Morgen schließe ich das Ding an den Server an und hoffe, dass es auch da tut...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juli 2014)

Wäre es nicht einfacher, dem Router zu sagen, daß er sich einmal am Tag neustarten soll?


----------



## ebastler (18. Juli 2014)

Wenn dein Router das kann...

Das Gerät kann rein gar nichts, ich bin richtig froh, dass ich mit meinem neuen Vertrag (75/7.5Mbit statt 10/1) voraussichtlich einen Neuen kriege...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juli 2014)

... kann er nicht. Aber FritzBoxen können das in der Regel.


----------



## XE85 (18. Juli 2014)

Eine Zeitschaltuhr wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Einfach so programmieren dass sie zB. das angeschlossene Gerät (Router) täglich von 0:00 bis 0:05 ausschaltet, dann hast du automatisch einen täglichen Reset.


----------



## Sinister213 (18. Juli 2014)

Warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht ^^


----------



## El-Ahrairah (18. Juli 2014)

falscher thread..


----------



## ebastler (18. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Eine Zeitschaltuhr wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Einfach so programmieren dass sie zB. das angeschlossene Gerät (Router) täglich von 0:00 bis 0:05 ausschaltet, dann hast du automatisch einen täglichen Reset.


Hatte ich auch gedacht. Problem: Ich bin den ganzen Sommer daheim, 150km weg, und in der kurzen Zeit (bis heute Morgen) hätte ich keine mehr aufgetrieben bekommen.
Zudem lag das ganze Zeug da eh schon daheim rum, da dachte ich "warum nicht" ^^

Ich hoffe immer noch, dass ich im Oktober nen gescheiten Router kriege...


----------



## moe (22. Juli 2014)

Wisst ihr, wie diese flachen Leitungen heißen, die in Smartphones und allgemein kleinen Elektrogeräten verbaut sind?
Kann man die so kaufen, also quasi als Universalersatzteil?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2014)

Kabel sind FFC, Anschlüsse sind meist ZIF.

"Universalersatzteil" ist relativ da Polzahl und Polabstand recht vielfältig sind.


----------



## moe (22. Juli 2014)

Dank. Hab eins gefunden, was vom Rastermaß her passen könnte.
Da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren.


----------



## ebastler (30. Juli 2014)

Kleines Update von meinem Plasmatweeter: Er lebt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein kleines Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHNmdjxZUSY

Für mehr Infos (und Fotos!) zum Projekt, in der Beschreibung steht der Link zu meiner Homepage.

Jetzt noch nen gescheiten Transformator auftreiben, damit dann die Eingangsleistung erhöhen (nachdem die Elektronik die vermutlich mehr als 1kW wegsteckt wie nix, Endstufe kaum mehr als lauwarm ohne aktive Kühlung) und ein Gehäuse bauen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2014)

Moin,
hat jemand Erfahrung damit, über ein Poti in einem Spiel eine Achse zu belegen ?

Beispiel:
In WarThunder wären Schiebepoti zur Trimmung des Flugzeuges ganz gut geeignet. 
Aber wie bekomme ich das analoge Signal eines Potis in ein passendes digitales Signal gewandelt (welches dann über USB zum PC übertragen wird) ?
Gibt es da schon fertige Platinen, die dies erledigen können, bzw. jemanden, der dies schon versucht hat ?


----------



## XE85 (30. August 2014)

Das größere Problem sehe ich da bei der Software die das Singal unter Windows auswertet und weiterverarbeitet. Ein Poti mit einem Microcontroller einlesen und die Werte an den PC senden ist jetzt nicht das große Problem.


----------



## ebastler (30. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat jemand Erfahrung damit, über ein Poti in einem Spiel eine Achse zu belegen ?
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...


 
mosfetkiller.de • Thema anzeigen - Thread der kleinen Projekte

Das hier könnte eventuell was für dich sein...
Fällt mir nur grad so ein. Schaus mal an!


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2014)

Ich würde wetten dass das mit nem Arduino Leonardo machbar ist. Der Standard ist zwar ne Tastaturemulation, aber da hat sicher schon wer was für Gamepad gemacht.


----------



## ebastler (30. August 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde wetten dass das mit nem Arduino Leonardo machbar ist. Der Standard ist zwar ne Tastaturemulation, aber da hat sicher schon wer was für Gamepad gemacht.


 
_*hust*_ mein Link _*hust*_

Der Typ da hat ein Lenkrad mit dem Leonardo gebaut (bzw ein altes Lenkrad mit neuer Elektronik versehen).


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2014)

Irgendwie bin ich aber gerade blind und sehe da keine Erklärung wie er den Leonardo im Endeffekt dazu gebracht hat Gamecontroller( statt Maus oder Tastatur) zu spielen.


----------



## ebastler (30. August 2014)

Das steht da so auch nicht so da, aber auf Anfrage rückt Paddy das sicher raus. Der ist recht nett. Soll ich ihn dir fragen?

Ich wollte damit erstmal zeigen, dass es generell geht.

Du kannst dich entweder bei den Mosfetkillern registrieren, und ihn direkt fragen, oder ich frag ihn für dich, falls du Interesse hast!

Edit: Schauen, wer was schreibt wäre gut. Dachte, das hätte der Fragende mit dem komplizierten Namen geschrieben, sorry.
Mein Angebot gilt natürlich trotzdem.

Und dass es mit dem Leonardo geht ist damit ja sicher (wie weiß ich nicht)


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2014)

Na ich nicht, aber King vielleicht .

Ich selbst würde wohl zum ersten Googletreffer greifen und eben nur eine Achse nutzen

http://www.imaginaryindustries.com/blog/?p=80


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2014)

Danke für die Antworten 
Dann weiß ich nun schonmal, dass das funktioniert.
Bei Gelegenheit registriere ich mich da mal, da ich mit den Arduinos noch nicht in Berührung gekommen bin.
Dann kann ich ihn auch fragen, weil das sicher etwas langwieriger wird und wahrscheinlich ( für mich als Anfänger) recht kompliziert ist


----------



## taks (26. September 2014)

Was denkt ihr, funktioniert das LED-Band mit dem Netzteil?

12V hat das Netzteil ja, aber ich find nichts zum Verbrauch der LEDs. Aber all zu hoch kann der auch nicht sein, oder?

Das Ganze soll die Hintergrund-Beleuchtung für mein Fernseher werden.

Darum soll das hier an den USB-Anschluss vom Fernseher.
Wenn dann der Fernseher eingeschaltet wird, bekommt der USB-Port Strom und der schaltet beim Relais den Strom für das LED-Band durch.

Kann das funktionieren?


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (26. September 2014)

Hallo taks
Deine Idee sollte so funktionieren (mit dem Einschalten des Fernsehers -> relais -> Led)
Die Frage wie viel Strom die LED Streifen brauchen, kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Ich denke es wird nicht allzuviel sein. Die Leistung dürfte deutlich unter 10W sein.
Vieleicht findest du noch ein Netzteil, das etwas mehr technische Angaben hat, als das, das du gelistet hast... 
hier noch ein Link zu den LED streiffen: Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 120cm white warm (144x SMD LED´s) | Flexlights | Modding | Aquatuning Switzerland 
Leider auch keine Angaben zum Verbrauch. Immerhin steht, dass die Betriebsspannung 12 - 14V beträgt.


PS: Evt. kannst du dein Projekt ja noch etwas vergrössern und z.b die LED's dimmbar machen, z.b per PWM
k.a wie viel Erfahrung du in dem Bereich hast.


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2014)

Dein Fernseher hat am USB Port 5V am Versorgungspin, das Relaisteil schaltet ab ca. 3V durch. Passt.
Kann halt nur 30V schalten -> Spannung nach dem Netzteil, nicht davor schalten, aber das sollte eh selbsterklärend sein^^

Das LED Band scheint, aus dem Dritten Bild gefolgert, mit 12V zu laufen, nur habe ich da keine Stromangabe, weder beim Band noch beim Netzteil...
Das Netzteil ist aber etwas teuer... Um 22€ gibt es auf mich wesentlich hochwertiger wirkende Industrie-Schaltnetzteile mit Metallgehäuse und genauen Angaben zu Efffizienz, Leistung usw.

EDIT: Das ist ja alles in Franken 
Wie viel was in der Schweiz kostet, weiß ich nicht, Reichelt.de hat halt n paar recht hochwertige und dabei recht billige Netzteile.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. September 2014)

Ich bin mal dabei: Stromverbrauch hinter meinem L8 rund 20Watt (mehr) mit dem 240er Band.


----------



## Kiedl (26. September 2014)

ich bau mir gerade nen pc in mein regal, werde euch mit fotos versorgen wenn ich fertig bin!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. September 2014)

@taks

Die Relaiskarte scheint keine Freilaufdiode zu haben, was sehr komisch ist. Im schlimmsten Fall zerballerst du dir den Fernseher damit. Also vorsicht.


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> @taks
> 
> Die Relaiskarte scheint keine Freilaufdiode zu haben, was sehr komisch ist. Im schlimmsten Fall zerballerst du dir den Fernseher damit. Also vorsicht.


Braucht sie auch nicht. Die Relaiskarte wird über die 12V des Netzteils versorgt, und die 5V des TVs schalten nur den Transistor, der wiederum das Relais schaltet. Eher Sorgen mache ich mir daher um den Transistor, oder die LEDs, als um den TV...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. September 2014)

Das Relais wird solange die Teile zerballern, bis es einen Weg gefunden hat die Ladung los zuwerden. Ob das die CE-Strecke vom T1 sein wird oder die CB-Strecke und der USB-Port dahinter, kannst du nicht sicher sagen. Aber selbst wenn der Fernseher keinen Schaden abbekommt, ist es trotzdem total interessant dass keine Diode da ist. Das führt doch zwangsläufig dazu, dass das Teil gleich nach dem ersten Schaltvorgang im Eimer ist. Oder ist da vielleicht eine Diode versteckt? ...irgendwo im Relais?


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2014)

Stimmt auch wieder, BC wäre noch ne Gefahr.
http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...-an-01-ml-Relaiskarte_Bausatz_de_en_fr_nl.pdf

Laut den sehr dürftigen Infos hat das relais 3 Pins an der Schaltseite, eventuell ne integrierte, zuschaltbare Freilaufdiode?


----------



## taks (27. September 2014)

Kann das jemand für einen nicht Elektroniker übersetzen? ^^

Ein anderes Relais suchen?


----------



## ebastler (27. September 2014)

Okay... Ein Relais hat einen Elektromagneten, der den Schalter öffnet/schließt.

Ein Elektromagnet hat eine sehr hohe Induktivität. In dieser ist Energie gespeichert, solange Strom fließt.

Trennt man nun plötzlich den Stromfluss (Fernseher aus -> Transistor sperrt -> Relais schaltet ab), so ist nach wie vor Energie, der ursprünglich anliegenden Spannung entgegengesetzt, im Relais gespeichert. Diese Energie will da nun raus. Nur wie soll sie fließen, wenn der Transistor nicht mehr leitet? Das ist wie ein offener Schalter.

Nun haben Induktivitäten die unangenehme Eigenschaft, dass die Spmnung wegen dem zusammenbrechenden Magnetfeld so lange sprunghaft ansteigt, bis die Energie irgendwie abfließen kann. Das bedeutet, es knackt den Transistor. Je nach dem, welcher Teil des Transistors stirbt, fließt der Strom nun über das Netzteil ab (das es locker aushält), oder eben über deinen USB Port am Fernseher.

Daher verbaut man normal eine Diode (elektrisches Bauelement, das nur in eine Richtung leitet) parallel zu der Spule des Relais, und zwar so, dass die normalerweise sperrt, aber da der Abschaltpeak des Relais der Versorgungsspannung entgegengesetzt ist, kann sie den ableiten. Nichts geht kaputt.

Wir finden auf der Platine eben keine solche Diode, aber da das Relais 3 Kontakte an der Spule hat, was einer zu viel ist, nehme ich an, dass es eine Freilaufdiode bereits integriert hat.


----------



## General Quicksilver (28. September 2014)

Also, ich habe leider kein direktes Datenblatt zu dem Relais auf dem Bild gefunden, aber diese Datenblätter: http://www.sos.sk/a_info/resource/c/0-1461524-8.pdf http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/117655 http://www.weisd.com/test/GenericParts_WEISD_view.php?editid1=SRUH-SH-106D/ETC1/RW-SH-106D.html --> http://www.weisd.com/store2/NTER46-5D12-6.pdf sprechen eher gegen eine integrierte Freilaufdiode. Da aber auf der Platine 3 Widerstände drauf sind, vermute ich, das dort ein R-Snubber aufgebaut wurde, der die Überspannung begrenzen soll. Es wäre also vermutlich besser da noch eine Diode mit dazu zu kaufen und als Freilaufdiode zu verwenden.   Die Sollte schon ausreichen Schottky-Diode Diotec SB120 Gehäuseart DO-15 I(F) 1 A Sperrspannung U(R) 20 V im Conrad Online Shop | 556803 . Da es eine Schottkydiode ist, sollte diese auch ausreichend schnell die Spannungspitze kurzschließen... .


----------



## ebastler (28. September 2014)

Nein, von den drei Widerständen ist einer in Serie zur Relaisspule, einer in Serie zum Eingang (Also vor der Basis), und einer als Pull-Down an der Basis.
Plan ist auf der zweiten Seite.

Das Sicherste wird eine kleine Freilaufdiode sein, da hast du Recht.
Am Besten einfach so ein Teil kaufen und einbauen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (28. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Nein, von den drei Widerständen ist einer in Serie zur Relaisspule, einer in Serie zum Eingang (Also vor der Basis), und einer als Pull-Down an der Basis.
> Plan ist auf der zweiten Seite.
> 
> Das Sicherste wird eine kleine Freilaufdiode sein, da hast du Recht.
> Am Besten einfach so ein Teil kaufen und einbauen.


 
Der Widerstand in Reihe zur Spule begrenzt den Stromfluss durch die Spule beim Einschalten und verbrät (sofern irgendwas einen Stromfluss ermöglicht) beim Abschalten eine gewisse Menge der abgegebenen Energie (vermutlich wird der Elko im Netzteil als Kondensator für den Snubbers herangezogen). Von der Grundüberlegung her zwar etwas fürn Popo, sollte aber meistens funktionieren, da ja auch explizit auf eine "ausreichend" starke Stromquelle hingewiesen wird. Diese haben dann in der Regel auch eine entsprechende Ausgangsbeschaltung, wodurch es zu keinen Problemen kommen sollte... z.B. würde die Spannungsspitze in Kombination mit einer Batterie wohl keine Probleme bereiten, da annährend die komplette Leistung im Widerstand verbraten werden würde. Wenns doch Probleme geben sollte, würde das ganze dann mit dem Hinweis auf die vermeintlich ungeeignete Spannungsquelle und / oder zu häufiges Schalten abgelehnt. 
--> Freilaufdiode oder / und Kondnesator parallel dazu dürfte da möglichen Schwierigkeiten vorbeugen, auch in Bezug auf EMV, da ansonsten auch eine Ungewollte Abstrahlung über die Zuleitungen erfolgen könnte. Das dürfte aber in hinblick auf die eher geringen Stöme eher untergeordnet sein, genauso wie das etwas langsamere Abschalten durch die Freilaufdiode.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. September 2014)

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass eine simple Diode all diese Überlegungen überflüssig gemacht hätte. Und Fakt ist, dass ich mir sowas auf keinem Fall an meinen teueren Fernseher anschließen würde. Wenn ich sowas realisieren wollte, würde ich mir definitiv eine Relaisfrei Lösung überlegen, was auch gar kein Problem ist. Ich weiß aus Erfahrung wie empfindlich USB-Ports sind, da ich Testsysteme für elektronische Baugruppen entwickle, wo alles mögliche an USB-Ports hängt. Meine Meinung: Ein Relais hat an einem USB-Port nichts zu suchen - egal ob ein Widerstand dazwischen ist oder nicht.


----------



## ebastler (28. September 2014)

Naja, das Relais hängt ja nicht direkt am USB Port. Versorgt wird es extern, und am USB Port ist ja n Transistor dazwischen. Aber ohne Freilaufdiode dennoch ein no-go.


----------



## General Quicksilver (28. September 2014)

Die Sauberste Möglichkeit wäre es den ganzen Quark galvanisch mit einem Optokoppler zu trennen, da ja auch nur geringe Schaltfrequenzen zu erwarten sind sollte das Problemlos möglich sein. --> Dem USB - Port droht unter normalen Umständen keinerlei Ungemach mehr. Problematisch könnte nur noch werden, dass der USB - Hostcontroller im TV den Port wieder abschalten könnte wenn kein Gerät daran erkannt wird.... --> entweder einen USB - fähigen Mikrocontroller dranhängen (was wohl etwas am Ziel vorbei ist, da es ja eine möglichst einfache Lösung werden soll --> billiges USB - Verlängerungskabel + billigen USB - Stick --> Vcc + Vdd (= GND) am Kabel anzapfen (sollte schwarz (Gnd) und rot (Vcc) sein. Wobei das aber nur erforderlich wäre, wenn der USB - Port wirklich abgeschalten werden würde.

Ein möglicher Schaltplan für eine Lösung mittels Mosfet wäre z.B.: (siehe Anhang)  , wobei dort natürlich noch Verbesserungsbedarf besteht (ich habe das nicht weiter Dimensioniert, und für die LEDs habe ich auch nur einen Dummy reingesetzt....


----------



## ebastler (1. Oktober 2014)

Oszis in da Keller - 9GAG

Mir und n paar Kumpels war langweilig XD
Falls ihr nen 9gag Acc habt, liket das mal bitte, damit wir es etwas nach oben pushen^^


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2014)

Das oberste ist mir auf facebook schon über den Weg gelaufen ^^

PS: Also kann ich das Relais problemlos verwenden oder nicht


----------



## ebastler (1. Oktober 2014)

Nimm das Relais und dazu eine Diode, wie schon vom General Quicksilver empfohlen.
Die dann auf der Platine Antiparallel zum Relais einlöten.
Dann kannst du das bedenkenlos verwenden


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich pushe den Thread mal wieder und stelle ein kleines Projekt von mir vor.
Es handelt sich um eine Nachsicht-Kamera.

Basis ist ein Raspberry Pi A+, sowie eine Raspberry NoIR Kamera (ohne IR Filter), dazu ein IR Scheinwerfer.

Das ganze hat in einem (selbst entworfenen) 3D gedruckten Gehäuse seinen Platz gefunden.
Ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen, falls ihr mehr wissen wollt, einfach nachfragen!


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2015)

Besorg dir einen Tageslichtfilter und du hast ne Schwarzweißkamera die quasi immer richtig belichtet ist.

Wo kannst du denn drucken?


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Besorg dir einen Tageslichtfilter und du hast ne Schwarzweißkamera die quasi immer richtig belichtet ist.
> 
> Wo kannst du denn drucken?



Ich habe momentan das Ding softwareseitig auf S/W eingestellt, die Belichtung passt bei jedem Licht 

Daheim, der Drucker ist meiner


----------



## moe (15. März 2015)

Hast damit schon Bilder gemacht? Würde mich interessieren, wie die raus kommen. 
Mit welchen Programm hast du das Case entworfen?
Was hat das ganze im Endeffekt gekostet?


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

Ja, ich hab n paar Fotos, kann danach mal was raussuchen. 
Nur mit Google (S)ketchup, hab noch kein gescheites 3D Programm gelernt...

Puh.
22€ Raspberry A+
22€ NoIR
5€ IR Scheinwerfer
5€ Auto-Handyladegerät (12V -> 5V Wandler)
2€ Kleinkram
1-2€ Material fürs Gehäuse


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. März 2015)

ebastler, du versuchst doch nicht etwa den IR-Suchkopf einer AIM-9 Sidewinder nachzubauen?


Kennt jemand einen OP-Typ, der einerseits mit hoher Spannung an den Eingängen klar kommt (min. 48V) und andererseits für unsymetrischen Betrieb ausgelegt ist also sauber ab 0V an den Eingängen arbeitet? Im Grunde ein Mix aus INA117 und TLC272.


----------



## ebastler (8. April 2015)

Puh, da fällt mir auf die Schnelle nichts ein... Ich höre mich mal um..


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. April 2015)

Ich habe welche gefunden: Linear Technology 6015, 6016, 6017. Zu dumm nur, dass es diese nur in völlig idiotischen, seltsamen und unbrauchbaren Gehäuseformen gibt und nur schwer zu bekommen, aber sowas in der Art suche ich. ...also weiter suchen.


----------



## ebastler (10. April 2015)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich habe welche gefunden: Linear Technology 6015, 6016, 6017. Zu dumm nur, dass es diese nur in völlig idiotischen, seltsamen und unbrauchbaren Gehäuseformen gibt und nur schwer zu bekommen, aber sowas in der Art suche ich. ...also weiter suchen.



Gibts so was echt, kaum zu glauben^^

Ach, genau: Spannungsteiler am Eingang ist keine Option? Da käme dann mehr in Frage...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. April 2015)

Ne, Spannungsteiler sind keine Option, sonst wäre es ja zu einfach... Die Anwendung heißt: Highside Shuntregelung bei unsymetrischer Spannungsversorgung, das heißt dass das Eingangssignal zwischen 0-48V betragen kann. Mit solchen OPs wollte ich Impedanzwandler für nachfolgenden Differenzverstärker aufbauen. Ein Spannungsteiler wird in so einem Fall einen Bypass für den Strom schaffen und so die Regelung sowie Messung versauen, um so mehr je hochohmiger die Last ist.


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. April 2015)

Die OPVs mit  zusätzlichen Spannungen  zu versorgen ist auch nicht möglich? Texas Instruments hat ein paar Hochvolt OPVs im Programm, aber eben nicht mit Rail-to-Rail, dafür aber mit +-30V/60V oder mehr. 

Aber zum Spannungsteiler, der Spannungsteiler lässt erstmal einen Strom fließen, aber wenn du nun den fließenden Strom am Anschluss des Spannungsteilers wierder zusätzlich über eine entsprechend geregelte Konstantstromquelle einspiest, verhält sich das dann doch (für niedrigere Frequenzen) so, als ob dort nichts entnommen worden wäre, da ja der vom Spannungsteiler entnommene Strom wieder über die Konstantstromquelle zugeführt wird. Der Schöhnheitsfehler der ganzen Sache ist aber der, da die Spannung variiert, variiert auch der Stromfluss durch den Spannungsteiler --> Regelung der Konstantstromquelle --> verlängerte Zeit des Einschwingens...   Was für Frequenzen sind eigentlich zu erwarten?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. April 2015)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Die OPVs mit  zusätzlichen Spannungen  zu versorgen ist auch nicht möglich?



Damit meinst du negative zusätzliche Spannung? Möglich schon, aber unerwünscht. Ich versuche in diesem Fall die Erzeugung der negativen Spannung um jeden Preis zu vermeiden. Wenn ich das wollte, dann wüsste ich selbst auch eine Unmenge an OPs, ich würde einfach beim INA117 bleiben, den ich zur Zeit verwende.

Das ganze soll eine über RS485 MCU gesteuerte Konstantspannungsquelle mit Strombegrenzung und Möglichkeit Spannung / Strom zu messen sein. Die Regelung / Messung der Spannung klappt mit LinCMOS OPs ganz ausgezeichnet - sauber ab 0V ohne negative Spannungsversorgung. Aber Stromregelung / Messung nicht, weil der Shunt vor der Last geschaltet ist.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Aber zum Spannungsteiler, der Spannungsteiler lässt erstmal einen Strom fließen, aber wenn du nun den fließenden Strom am Anschluss des Spannungsteilers wierder zusätzlich über eine entsprechend geregelte Konstantstromquelle einspiest, verhält sich das dann doch (für niedrigere Frequenzen) so, als ob dort nichts entnommen worden wäre, da ja der vom Spannungsteiler entnommene Strom wieder über die Konstantstromquelle zugeführt wird.



Das habe ich nicht ganz kapiert: Durch den Spannungsteiler fließt ein Strom an der Last vorbei, der vom Differenzverstärker miterfasst wird. Wie soll ich den durch eine Konstantstromquelle kompensieren. Und wenn ich das tu und kein Strom mehr durch den Spannungsteiler fließt, dann findet auch keine Spannungsteilung statt und dann ist dieser nutzlos. ...oder wie?



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Was für Frequenzen sind eigentlich zu erwarten?



Gar keine. Ist eine DC-Quelle. Oder meinst du die Frequenz mit der sich Lastzustand ändert? Da kann alles kommen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. April 2015)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Damit meinst du negative zusätzliche Spannung? Möglich schon, aber unerwünscht. Ich versuche in diesem Fall die Erzeugung der negativen Spannung um jeden Preis zu vermeiden. Wenn ich das wollte, dann wüsste ich selbst auch eine Unmenge an OPs, ich würde einfach beim INA117 bleiben, den ich zur Zeit verwende.
> 
> Das ganze soll eine über RS485 MCU gesteuerte Konstantspannungsquelle mit Strombegrenzung und Möglichkeit Spannung / Strom zu messen sein. Die Regelung / Messung der Spannung klappt mit LinCMOS OPs ganz ausgezeichnet - sauber ab 0V ohne negative Spannungsversorgung. Aber Stromregelung / Messung nicht, weil der Shunt vor der Last geschaltet ist.
> 
> ...



Der Shunt liegt also in Reihe zur Last also sozusagen als Reihenwiderstand, wodurch der Spannungsabfall über eben diesen die erforderliche Quellspannung erhöht, damit der Ausgang die geforderten 48V erreichen kann. Das würde aber meiner Ansicht nach einen möglichst geringen Stromabfall unter dem Maximalstrom bedeuten um die internen Verluste nicht zu hoch werden zu lassen. Sagen wir mal der Einfachheit halber 5V damit wäre aber die maximal auszuwärtende Spannung nicht mehr 48V sonder eben die 5V über den Widerstand, was dann eine riesige Auswahl an OPVs eröffnen würde. Es müsste nur Sichergestellt werden das der OPV eben immer seine 5V Betriebsspannung bekommt und dann diesen als Spannungsfolger verwenden. Damit würdest du dann ein belastbare Spannung am OPV erhalten die den durch den Shunt fließenden Strom invertiert bezogen auf das virtuelle Massepotential des OPV abbildet. Das virtuelle Massepotential wäre VCC, also die 48V des Ausgangs und die Versorgungsspannung für den OPV müsste entsprechend 5V über diesem Potential liegen. Wie soll überhaupt die Spannungsregulation stattfinden?  Gegebennenfalls ließe sich ja der maximale Spannungsabfall über  den Shunt auf 1V absenken und die virtuelle Masse des OPVs unterhalb des VCC - Potentials ansiedeln um die höher der zu erzeugenden Spannung zu verringern. 
Oder soll über den Shunt die komplette Spannung beim Maximalstrom abfallen? Wie soll dann aber die Spannung geregelt werden?

--> Trotzdem noch eine Simulation zur Kompensierung des Spannungsteilers. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spannung die nach R1 noch verhanden ist wird über R2 und R3 im Verhältnis von 1 zu 10 geteilt,  wobei der Spannungsabfahl über R3 einen Strom entsprechenden Strom in der Konstantstromquelle G3 verursacht, der den Stromfluss durch den Spannungsteiler ausgleicht. Es fließt also genausoviel Strom durch R4 (Lastwiderstand) wie durch R1 (Messwiderstand) und es findet auch kein Zusätzlicher Spannungsabfall durch den Spannungsteiler an R1 statt. Leider benötigt eine entsprechende Konstantstromquelle eine höhere Spannung als die Lastspannung, da diese ja aktiv Strom in den oberen Kreislauf einbringen muss.
In der Simulation habe ich leider die Werte für die als Konstantstromsenke fungierende 2. Stromquelle sehr ungünstig gewählt, da diese zumindest teilweise einen rückwärtigen Stromfluss verursachen würde, was aber im fiktiven Beispiel ebenfalls durch die Spannungsgeregelte Stromquelle verhindert wird. Es funktioniert in der Simulation aber auch mit sinnvollen Werten.  Ich habe mal etwas ähnliches gebaut, nur das der Kompensationsstrom da fest eingestellt werden konnte.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (12. April 2015)

Ich kenne mich leider mit Spicesymbolen nicht aus, keine Ahnung wie ich G1 und I1 verstehen soll. Was V1 ist, ist klar. Und welcher R ist in der Schaltung der Shunt, die sind alle so hochohmig. Der Shunt in meiner Anwendung hat 100mOhm. Ich zeig dir mal wie das bei mir aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der linken Schaltung müssten die beiden OPs eine CMVR von min. 48V haben und wie ein LinCMOS OP ab 0V sauber arbeiten, da Spannung vor und hinter dem Shunt zwischen 0V und 48V variieren kann. Ein LT6016 wäre so einer.

In der rechten Schaltung sind Spannungsteiler vorhanden, sodass die eingestellte Spannung auf einen Wert heruntergeteilt wird, den auch "normale" LinCMOS OPs wie TLC272 verarbeiten können, aber da ist das Problem, dass Strom durch die Spannungsteiler an der Last vorbei fließt und eine Differenz darin bildet, die mit dem Laststrom nichts zu tun hat, aber als solche erfasst wird.

Wie kann ich nun in der rechten Schaltung den Strom durch Spannungsteiler mit Hilfe einer zusätzlichen Konstantstromquelle(n) kompensieren, sodass wenn die Last unendlich klein ist und Ua > 0V ist, auch keine Spannungsdifferenz am Shunt entsteht?


----------



## General Quicksilver (13. April 2015)

Der 1. Spannungsteiler beeinflusst die Messung über den Shunt nicht und kann daher vernachlässigt werden. Der 2. ist der entscheidende. Dieser kann dadurch kompensiert werden, in dem am Kontenpunkt von R6 und R Shunt ein Strom von der Größe von dem durch R6 (und R7) fließenden Strom eingespeißt wird. Die dargestellte Konstantstromquelle gibt ein Strom der sich mit dem angezeigten Proportionalitätsfaktor zur angelegten Spannung verhält, aus. Der Nachteil ist eben, das die Versorgungsspannung für die Stromeinspeßung oberhalb der 48V liegen muss. Ich habe mal eine Prinzipsimulation gemacht, Fehler ist bei 100 kR Last kleiner als 80µA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. April 2015)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Der Nachteil ist eben, das die Versorgungsspannung für die Stromeinspeßung oberhalb der 48V liegen muss.



Ok ich sehe was du meinst, aber das ist unverhältnismässig. Die Spannung über 48V könnte ich zwar theoretisch erzeugen, aber da kann ich genau so gut zusätzlich -15V erzeugen und mit einem INA117 das ganze symmetrisch betreiben, wodurch der Bauteilaufwand viel geringer wäre. Ne das ist leider keine Lösung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. April 2015)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ok ich sehe was du meinst, aber das ist unverhältnismässig. Die Spannung über 48V könnte ich zwar theoretisch erzeugen, aber da kann ich genau so gut zusätzlich -15V erzeugen und mit einem INA117 das ganze symmetrisch betreiben, wodurch der Bauteilaufwand viel geringer wäre. Ne das ist leider keine Lösung.



Ok. Und wenn du den Rückleiter einfach auswertest und die maximal am OPV entstehende Spannung durch einen Widerstand + Z-Diode begrenzt? Der Nachteil wäre dann aber wieder das die virtuelle Masse der zu überwachenden Spannung ungleich der Masse der Spannungsquelle und damit unter Umständen von PE verschieden ist.


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2015)

Geht das Video zufällig bei euch in Deutschland? Etwas älter, aber ganz nett. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT9sDHB75WQ
Steht seit bald 3 Jahren nutzlos im Keller rum, die gute Spule...
Wäre mal wieder Zeit, das Gerät anzuwerfen. Aber viel praktischen Nutzen hat so eine SSTC nunmal nicht.
Klingt zu schlecht, als dass man wirklich Musik hören könnte (wobei mein gammliges Kameramikro den Klang nochmal nett verschlechtert hat), und sonst hat sie auch wenig Nutzen.

Frauen beeindrucken geht damit auch schlecht, die meisten stempeln einen nur als Freak ab und das wars


----------



## Basti 92 (2. September 2015)

Hallo,

villeicht kann mir hier schon jemand helfen,
Ich hab das "übliche" Problem dass mein B16 Automat gerne auslöst.
Leider ist mein Wohnzimmer komplett über einen B16 Automat abgesichert, ich würde es niemals so machen. Auf einen C Automat möchte ich weil es eine Mietwohnung ist ungern umsteigen.
Mein PC Netzteil ist ein *SS-860XP2 Active PFC  F3* welches direkt an der Steckdose angeschlossen ist, Router, Switch und Telefon sind natürlich auch direkt am Netz.
Die ganze Peripherie wird über ein Relais (durch 12v des Rechners) und dann über eine Schaltbare Steckdose (um den Rechner ohne Peripherie zu betreiben) angeschlossen. Das sind dann die Monitore (1x 3007WFP 2x 2007FP), ein Drucker, USB3 Hub und Kleinkram.
Leider reicht der Anlaufstrom der Monitore um den B16 Automat auszulösen bei ca jedem 10. Einschalten.
Nun Suche ich einen Einschaltstrombegrenzer. Einen für B16 Automaten kann man natürlich nicht mehr nutzen da schon Last abgegriffen wird... Warscheinlich würde einer mit 1A absolut ausreichen aber wo gibt es sowas?


MfG Basti


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. September 2015)

Wenn du also keine LSS tauschen willst, was am einfachsten wäre, dann hast du nur zwei weitere Möglichkeiten:

- Einschalstrombegrenzung (NTC)
- Alle Verbraucher automatisiert sequentiel einschalten

Ob es sowas als fertiges Gerät für den Endverbraucher gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube eher nicht. Deshalb hast du nur die Wahl zwischen neuen Sicherung oder Selberbauen. Beides ist nicht schwer, aber Sicherung zu tauschen ist wirklich das einfachste.


----------



## Basti 92 (3. September 2015)

Hallo,

habe jetzt mal den "Unitec 41748 Einschaltstrom-Begrenzer" ausprobiert, er ist eigentlich für 16A Sicherungen gedacht. 
Er begrenzt auf weit unter 16A (ca 2A gemessen mit einem Brennstuhl PM 231 E. Ich erwarte nicht, dass die Spannungsspitze aufgezeigt wird. Das ist der Strom der vor dem durchschalten des Relais höchstens fließt.) also sind die schon laufenden Geräte am Stromkreis kein Problem.
Werde noch einige Tage mit dem Gerät meines Vaters testen.

Für alle Technikintressierten:


Spoiler



Das Gerät hat intern einen NTC mit vorgeschaltetem Wiederstand und schaltet per Relais dann durch.


EDIT:
Also es läuft nun so wie es soll. Der Begrenzer begrenzt den Anlaufstrom sobald das Relais für die Peripherie schaltet. Mein A16 Automat fliegt nicht mehr!


MfG Basti


----------



## moe (1. Februar 2016)

Hat sich hier schon mal jemand n Akkuladegerät für AA/AAA gebastelt? Ich finde einfach keins, das meinen Ansprüchen entspricht und keine Umsumme kostet.


----------



## Basti 92 (1. Februar 2016)

Hey,

Ich würde mir erstmal die Stromversorgung sparen und dafür ein einfaches Handyladegerät also 5V nutzen.
Google diy usb akku charger
Dann würde ich es warscheinlich so machen.


MfG Basti


----------



## joneskey98 (1. Februar 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Hat sich hier schon mal jemand n Akkuladegerät für AA/AAA gebastelt? Ich finde einfach keins, das meinen Ansprüchen entspricht und keine Umsumme kostet.



Jup. Da kann ich dir was empfehlen. Und zwar einen Re-Emf Charger. Ein paar kleine Bauteile. Einen Transistor, 3 Dioden, ein Potentiometer und eine Spule. Das Ding läd nicht nur deine Akkus, sondern hält diese kapazitätsmäßig frisch, und holt so manch tod geglaubten Akku wieder zurück ins leben. Schaltplan gibts hier:
https://www.google.com/search?q=re+...AUICCgB&biw=320&bih=452#imgrc=GpgPvrK0uU0f3M:

Von der Dimensionierung muss man natürlich noch ein bisschen runter gehen für die 1,2V akkus. Als transistor geht hier auch was kleineres. Beispielsweise TIP41C oder sowas. Und mit der Eingangsspannung muss man halt etwas über dem zu ladenden Akku sein. In dem Fall, so zwischen 3 und 5 Volt. Wenn du mehrere Akkus gleichzeitig laden möchtest, nimmst du diese einfach parallel. 

Ach ja und der Text neben der Spule im Schaltplan heißt, du nimmst 2 drähte gleichzeitig und wickelst sie ein paar mal um den ringkern. Bei mir waren 20 Windungen immer gut. 

Auf youtube gibts haufenweise anleitungen, wie man schich so ein ding bastelt. Kuck einfach mal ein bisschen rein. Ist jetzt vielleicht einleuchtender, als wenn ich hier stundenlang texte. 

Falls es fragen gibt, kannst du gerne hier nochmal dich melden oder du schreibst mir einfach eine Nachricht. Und wenns garnicht so recht hinhaut, kann ich auch einen basteln, und ihn dir schicken. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Grüße!


----------



## moe (3. Februar 2016)

Danke soweit schonmal.
Handwerkstechnisch bekomm ich das gut hin, hab nur leider etwas wenig Ahnung von Elektronik. Für euch vielleicht interessant: Hab vor meinem Studium Mechatroniker (für Maschinenbau) gelernt, weiß also schon, was ich mache.

Die Ladeschächte würde ich parallel anordnen. Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wie ich ne Abschaltung für jeden einzelnen Schacht realisiere, wenn die Akkus voll sind.
Die Spannungversorgung ist mir relativ egal. Ich würde aber nen extra Trafo nehmen, damit mehr Leistung bei rum kommt, als aus nem USB-Port.

Sorry, wenns mit antworten manchmal ne Weile dauert, bin nur gerade mitten in der Prüfungsphase.


----------



## joneskey98 (9. Februar 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Danke soweit schonmal.
> Handwerkstechnisch bekomm ich das gut hin, hab nur leider etwas wenig Ahnung von Elektronik. Für euch vielleicht interessant: Hab vor meinem Studium Mechatroniker (für Maschinenbau) gelernt, weiß also schon, was ich mache.
> 
> Die Ladeschächte würde ich parallel anordnen. Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wie ich ne Abschaltung für jeden einzelnen Schacht realisiere, wenn die Akkus voll sind.
> ...



Sorry... Hatte den Post von dir in meinem Abbofeed völlig übersehen 
Also:
Ladeschächte parallel ist klar. Nur musst du dann aufpassen, dass du nur relativ gleich entladene Akkus zusammen lädst. 

Für die Abschaltung:
Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man die Betriebsspannung richtig wählt, man garkeine Abschaltung braucht. Sind die akkus spannungsmäßig voll zieht das Ladegerät nur noch den Strom, den es braucht, um die Akkus auf der Spannung zu halten. Am besten wäre es, wenn du für den Anfang an einem regelbaren Netzgerät eine optimale Spannung herausfindest.

Ich kann aber nicht garantieren, dass das mit dem selbst abschalten bei den niedrigen Spannungen funktioniert. (Hatte das bis jetzt so nur bei 12V blei-gel Akkus, bei meinem 1,2V Ladegerät hab ich immerwieder zwischendurch gemessen und dann abgeschaltet). Leider kann ich momentan auch keine tests für dich machen, da ich gestern aus versehen beim aufräumen das kleine Ladegerät an 12V von einem alten Pc Netzteil angeschlossen habe. Das war etwas zu viel für die mini Transistoren


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2016)

Ich brauche kurz eure Hilfe, bin in Elektrotechnik ein bisschen eingerostet -.-


Also ich will LEDs an 5V Spannung betrieben.

LED: 3.2V / 20mA
Vorwiderstand: ?

So soll das Ganze aussehen, aber ich komm beim besten willen nicht mehr drauf wie ich den Vorwiderstand berechne -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Oder wären es 18Ohm?


----------



## Zeiss (20. Februar 2016)

Man schaltet die LEDs nicht parallel sondern in Reihe.

Wenn es parallel sein soll, dann bekommt jede LED einen Vorwiderstand. Wie berechnen? Ganz einfach.

Spannungsversorgung: 5v
LED-Vorwärtsspannung: 3.2v
Strom: 20mA bzw. 0.02A

Also, Du musst 1,8v (5v - 3.2v) "vernichten" bei 0.02A Strom, ergibt also nach U=R*I bzw R = U/I, also 1,8 / 0.02 = 90Ohm bzw. 91 Ohm. Aber wie gesagt: pro LED.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2016)

Ich habe Chemie schon immer gehasst.


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2016)

Ok, also hätte ich pro LED 90Ohm vom Widerstand und 32Ohm von der Diode was dann bei 5V einen Strom von 41mA ergeben würde.
Mal 5 LEDs wäre dass dann ~200mA, korrekt?


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2016)

Wie kommst du drauf die Diode hätte 32Ohm? An der Diode fallen 3,2V ab. Am Widerstand 1,8V, das ergibt wie ja schon vorgerechnet wurde, bei 91Ohm 20mA. Macht einen Gesamtstrom bei 5 LEDs von 100mA


----------



## Zeiss (21. Februar 2016)

Genau so ist es und auch die 100mA sind richtig.

@Topic: Ich habe jetzt auch was zum Thema und zwar geht es um  die Aquariumbeleuchung. Das neue Becken hat rund 430 Liter und wird mit  LEDs beleuchtet. Bei 35Lm/Liter komme ich auf 15050Lumen.... Das  bedeutet dann eine ganze Menge LEDs. Ich nehme die Nichia LEDs, mit  10v@350mA, pro LED sind es 350lm (kaltweiß) bzw. 290lm (warmweiß). Also,  es sind schlappe 50 LEDs. Ich habe in der Spec der LEDs gesehen, dass  man sie auch parallelschalten kann (es sind ja Cluster, also geht es  dann).

Ich dachte mir, ich schalte 3 LEDs in Reihe und dann drei  solche Ketten parallelgeschaltet. Das ergibt dann eine Gruppe aus neun  LEDs und die Kette wird mit 30v@1050mA betrieben. Jeder dieser Gruppen  bekommt einen eigenen LED-Treiber (ILD1151 von Infineon), der kann  1200mA bei 40v treibe, also alles cool. Und das Ganze dann sechs Mal.  Davor noch ein dicker Ringkerntrafo mit Glättung und Siebung und dann  passt die Sache. Die Platine ist dann Eigenanfertigung, wird ein  Aquariumcontroller mit pH-, Temperatur- und etc. Messung.

Ideen, Anmerkungen, Kritik?


----------



## General Quicksilver (21. Februar 2016)

Kannst mal bitte die Typen der LEDs angeben bzw. verlinken? Denn auch bei High Power LEDs ist in der Regel keinre gute Idee die parallel zu schalten, da die je nach Batch auch entsprechend streuen können und z.B.: so 1 Led mit 600 mA und die anderen beiden nur mit je 200 mA bedient werden könnten.
Außerdem erscheinen mir 15KLumen als etwas heftig für die Aquariumbeleuchtung, das ist mehr als ein 400W Halogenbaustrahler oder 7 56W Leuchtstoffröhren abgeben würden, aber ich kenn mich da nun auch nicht so genau aus. (Bei deiner Faustformel wird ja nicht die Geometrie des Beckens berücksichtigt, ein tieferes Becken benötigt bestimmt andere Beleuchtungsstärken als ein flacheres Becken, da ja theoretisch das ganze in Anlehnung an die normale Sonneneinstrahlung berechnet werden müsste, und die ist ja auch unabhängig von der Tiefe des Gewässers.)
Aber seis drum. Eventuell könntest du dir auch mal die LEDs anschauen:  Cree XLamp XHP7  LED Cree XLamp XM-L2 LEDs oder Cree XLamp CXA359  LED Array . Der Vorteil bei direkt vom Hersteller grupierten LEDs ist, das diese entsprechend der Flussspannung so selektiert wurden, das diese annährend gleiche Ströme bei gleicher Spannung haben.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Februar 2016)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Kannst mal bitte die Typen der LEDs angeben bzw. verlinken? Denn auch bei High Power LEDs ist in der Regel keinre gute Idee die parallel zu schalten, da die je nach Batch auch entsprechend streuen können und z.B.: so 1 Led mit 600 mA und die anderen beiden nur mit je 200 mA bedient werden könnten.



Die LEDs sind:
warmweiß: NS9L153AMT
kaltweiß: NS9W153AM



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Außerdem erscheinen mir 15KLumen als etwas heftig für die Aquariumbeleuchtung, das ist mehr als ein 400W Halogenbaustrahler oder 7 56W Leuchtstoffröhren abgeben würden, aber ich kenn mich da nun auch nicht so genau aus. (Bei deiner Faustformel wird ja nicht die Geometrie des Beckens berücksichtigt, ein tieferes Becken benötigt bestimmt andere Beleuchtungsstärken als ein flacheres Becken, da ja theoretisch das ganze in Anlehnung an die normale Sonneneinstrahlung berechnet werden müsste, und die ist ja auch unabhängig von der Tiefe des Gewässers.)



Als Faustformel geht man von 15 bis 40 Lumen pro Liter, je nach dem, was man für Pflanzen drin hat, ob sie mehr oder weniger anspruchsvoll sind. Wenn eine CO2-Anlage verbaut ist, dann bewegt man sich an der oberen Grenze, also eher 30 bis 40 Lumen. Bei 430 Liter sind wir dann bei 15.050 Lumen, wenn man die 35Lumen pro Liter nimmt, das passt schon so.




General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Aber seis drum. Eventuell könntest du dir auch mal die LEDs anschauen:  Cree XLamp XHP7 LED Cree XLamp XM-L2 LEDs oder Cree XLamp CXA359 LED Array . Der Vorteil bei direkt vom Hersteller grupierten LEDs ist, das diese entsprechend der Flussspannung so selektiert wurden, das diese annährend gleiche Ströme bei gleicher Spannung haben.



Das Problem dieser Lampen ist aber, dass man Spots hat und keine gleichmässige Ausleuchtung... Das Problem habe ich bei meiner Konstruktion so nicht.

Ich habe mir diese Module mal angeschaut und mit dem Hersteller den Kontakt aufgenommen. Die sind intern so verschaltet: drei LEDs in Reihe (3x10v = 30v) und dann zwei dieser Ketten parallel (2x350mA = 700mA). Also so änlich wie ich es vorhabe, nur mit zwei Strängen. Dann habe ich mal ein Array von einem anderen Hersteller gesehen (glaub Cree war das oder OSRAM), da wurde es auch so verschaltet, als Mischung als in Reihe und parallel..


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. Februar 2016)

Das Problem ist, dass du dann trotzdem die LEDs nach Flussspannung selektieren musst, (was ja für die Hersteller nicht so das große Problem ist), im Datenblatt (ich beziehe mich auf die Seitenangabe im Datenblatt) wird auf Seite 14/15  auch ein seperater Widerstand je LED empfohlen. Mehr dazu findest du auch auf Seite 11 der Datenblätter mit den Diagrammen zur Abhängigkeit des Stroms zur Spannung und der Abhängigkeit des Stroms zur Temperatur. 
Erfreulicherweise gibts die LEDs in 0,5V Selektionen und im Bereich um 350 mA flacht die Kurve auch schon ordentlich ab.  Durch die möglichen 0,5V Flusspannungsunterschied kommen wohl etwa +- 100 mA zu stande, durch die daraus resultierenden Temperaturunterschiede (und mögliche unterschiedliche Wärmewiderstände) kommt nochmal +-0,1 V zur Reverenz obendrauf, so das wohl irgendwas bei +-120 mA herauskommen könnte. Also könnte theoretisch ein LEDstrang 230 mA und der andere 470 mA führen. Bei 3 parallelen LEDsträngen kommt wohl 233mA +- ~120 mA heraus (weniger temperatureffekte, aber stärkere Spannungsabhängigkeit, ich habe das aber nicht genau ausgemessen im Datenblatt sondern mehr geschäzt). Je nachdem wie stark die LEDs aber nun wirklich innerhalb eines Bins streuen (und wie robust die LEDs sind) kanns auch mit 2 Strängen ohne probleme funktionieren (meistens solltes es kein Problem sein die LED mit dem erlaubten Pulsstrom dauerhaft zu betreiben, es geht dann eben durch die erhöhte Stromdichte und die erhöhte Temperatur auf die Lebensdauer und die Effizenz sinkt entsprechend. Da der erlaubte Pulsstrom aber bei nur 125% des Dauerstroms liegt, sollte das noch halbwegs im Rahmen bleiben). 

Die Solarkonstante beträgt rund 1,4 KW/m^2 über das gesammte Spektrum und die maximale Lichtausbeute eines 5800K Schwarzstrahlers im Beeich von 400nm bis 700nm 251 Lumen/Watt --> ~ 35 Lumen/cm^2 Wasserberfläche (Wobei der tatsächliche Wert durch je nach dem wirklich von der LED emittierten Spektrum abweicht, aber in der Solarkonstante ist auch die ganze Infrarotstrahlung mit drin.)  Daher die Überlegung mit dem oberflächenabhängigen Lichtstrom. (Wobei dabei wohl noch höhere Lichtströme herauskommen dürften , für ein würfelförmiges Aquarium käme ich ja schon auf über 200 kLumen)...


----------



## Zeiss (26. Februar 2016)

Die Idee mit dem "LED-Stränge parallel schalten" verwerfe ich wieder, das ist Bullshitt. Es mag zwar funktionieren, aber sauber ist es nicht. Muss mir was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## PHENOMII (4. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich dachte ich schiebe mich hier mal kurz mit ein. Nach einer Überspannung in einer Steckdose (über 400V statt 230) spielten einige Küchengeräte verrückt und einige sind ausgefallen. Diese steckten in einer Steckdosenleiste, welche dann zu dieser Steckdose führte, welche diese Überspannung hatte. Die Steckdosenleiste war auch durch und stank. Habe diese dann entfernt und ein rattern beim Schütteln bemerkt. Iwann fiel dann ein kleines Plättchen aus der Leiste und meine Frage ist, ob einer vielleicht eine Idee haben könnte, was dieses Plättchen bzw wofür dieses ist.


----------



## marcely0 (8. April 2016)

Hallo PHENOMII,

ich bin bin jetzt kein Spezialist aber ich meine genau das Plättchen sollte bei Überspannung rausfliegen. Dies vermute ich es mit 2A und 105*C beschriftet ist. Aber da sollte dir lieber ein Elektroniker weiter helfen. 

Eine weitere Frage von mir:

Ist das Forum daran interessiert ein Smart Spiegel mit zuentwickeln? 

Ich bin vom Beruf Mechatroniker und somit habe ich nur ganz ganz wenig Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet (ist hauptsächlich auf IT-Informatik/ Elektrotechnik aufgebaut, der Smart Spiegel) 

Ich würde jedoch gerne so einen basteln. 

Meine Idee wäre, ein How-To zusammen mit dem Forum zu gestalten, dass von jedem aufrufbar ist und sogar von jedem Laien nachgemacht werden kann. 

Jemand Interesse?


----------



## bschicht86 (8. April 2016)

PHENOMII schrieb:


> Nach einer Überspannung in einer Steckdose (über 400V statt 230)



Wie kommen denn 400V an die Steckdose? Wurde etwa rumgepfuscht? (Oder gar der Nulleiter vergammelt?)



PHENOMII schrieb:


> ob einer vielleicht eine Idee haben könnte, was dieses Plättchen bzw wofür dieses ist.



Das ist wohl eher ein kleiner Varistor, der diese Überspannung verhindern soll. Da jenes Bauteil ab 250V (?) leitend wird, gabs in ihm halt ein Kurzschluss. Und dieser führte dazu, dass das Teil einfach "explodiert" ist und so ein Teil des Gehäuses weggesprengt hat.



marcely0 schrieb:


> Ist das Forum daran interessiert ein Smart Spiegel mit zuentwickeln?



Was ist ein Smart Spiegel?


----------



## moe (7. August 2016)

N'Abend!
Weiß hier einer ne gute Seite für Schaltpläne von Stereo Verstärkern? Ich hab hier nen Pioneer A-502R stehen, der komische Signale von der Eingangsseite produziert.

Edit: 
Falls mal jemand Bedarf hat:
hifimanuals.com, hifiengine.com und free-service-manual.com sind ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Januar 2017)

Gestern die Platinen für die LED-Treiber meiner Aquariumbeleuchtung bestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treiber-IC: LT3518
Mostfet: Zetex ZXMP6A13GTA
Eingangsspannung: 24v
Ausgangsspannung: ca 32,5v (also als Boost Controller)
Ausgangsstrom: 2A, die IC kann max 2,3A

EDIT:

Womit erstellt Ihr Eure Platinen? Bei Eagle gibt es seit der Version 8 nur noch per Subscribtion und somit uninteressant...


----------



## moe (25. Januar 2017)

Nice. Selber entworfen?
Platinen hab ich zuletzt mit Eagle v5 oder v6 gemacht, aber das hilft dir auch nicht weiter. Wenn einer gute Freeware weiß, immer her damit!


----------



## Zeiss (25. Januar 2017)

Ja, ist eine Eigenentwicklung


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2017)

Hast du denn eine bestimmte Anwendung für die ein älteres Eagle nicht funktioniert?


----------



## XE85 (26. Januar 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Wenn einer gute Freeware weiß, immer her damit!



Freeware weiß ich jetzt keine, aber Sprint Layout zB. kostet 50€ - finde ich ok.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir damals eine 6er Hobbyist Lizenz von Eagle (also Version 6, die letzte war 6.6.0) gekauft, glaub für 160€ oder sowas. Das war 2012. Damit konnte mal eine Euro-Karte erstellen (160x100), zwei Layer, 99 Blätter im Schaltplan, Autorouter, und vieles andere, eine mittelgroße Lizenz für nicht-gewerbliche Nutzer. Und die Lizenz gilt für immer...

Jetzt, über Subscription würde es für ein Jahr $100 kosten, ebenfalls eine Euro-Karte mit zwei Layer, 99 Blätter. Ob da Autorouter dabei ist, steht nicht drin. Ich habe grundsätzlich ein Problem mit dieser Lizenzart.

KiCad wäre noch eine Alternative, aber da geht es mir auf den Sack, dass man drei Tools verwenden muss


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2017)

Kurze Frage:
Ein LED-Band mit 5m Länge verbraucht 17Watt bei 12V -> Das ergibt 1.42A
Kann ich dann einfach runter brechen, dass wenn ich das LED-Band auf 1m kürze, das Band dann 0.284A benötigt?


----------



## Zeiss (26. Januar 2017)

Kurze Antwort: nein.


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2017)

Lange Antwort?


----------



## Zeiss (26. Januar 2017)

Naja, LEDs werden grundsätzlich mit Strom angesteuert. Das heißt, wenn Du eine LED hast, die 2A "braucht", kannst Du mit 500mA zwar ansteuertn, aber sie wird nicht ihre Lichtleistung bringen.

Wobei, wenn ich jetzt genau nachdenke... Vermuttlich sind diese LED Bänder eine Art Reihen + Parallelschaltung... Wenn man das genau weiß, wie das ganze verschaltet ist, kann man das eher sagen, ob es geht.


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2017)

Das LED-Band ist in 5 cm Lange Stücke aufgeteilt mit je 3 LEDs.
Zwischen den Stücken gibts ne 2 Polige 12V Verbindung. 

LB12M130CW: FLEXIBLE LED-LEISTE - KALTWEIss - 300 LEDs - 5 m - 12 V - Velleman nv

300 LEDs = 1.4A
Also sollte doch jedes "Stück" mit je 3 LEDs 0.014A benötigen, oder?


----------



## XE85 (26. Januar 2017)

Ja das kommt etwa hin. Der typische Aufbau solcher Ledbänder sind (in beliebiger Zahl aneinander gereiht) 3 LEDs in Serie mit einem Vorwiderstand die mit 12V betrieben werden. Das stellt dann klarerweise auch die kleinste Teileinheit dar. Für ein Segment kann man 15 - 20mA rechnen. Bei einem Meter also 0,3 bis 0,4A.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Januar 2017)

Ja, das würde hinhauen


----------



## das_wesen (26. Januar 2017)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hab grad den Startpost gelesen und das kommt mir sehr vereinfacht vor
> Gehen wir außerdem mal weg von resistiven Zweipolen, die eine triviale U-I-Kennlinie haben.
> P = U*I gilt wohl für Spannungen und Stromstärken, die stets konstant sind. Kommt aber nicht oft vor...
> Richtiger wäre wohl eher sowas wie
> ...




Es ist schon richtig das U*I=P  ergibt, bei Gleichspannung und ohmschen Verbrauchern.

P ist die Wirkleistung. Wenn man jetzt Phasenverschiebung im System hat durch Spulen und/oder Kondensatoren braucht man den dazugehörigen Winkel in der Gleichung. Angegeben durch cos phi. -> Genauer wäre also U*I*cos phi=P 
Denn sonst hat man mit U*I nur die Scheinleistung "S"
Dazu gibt es natürlich auch noch die Blindleistung "Q".
Um das ganze hin und her rechnen zu können gilt:
S²=P²+Q²


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2017)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja das kommt etwa hin. Der typische Aufbau solcher Ledbänder sind (in beliebiger Zahl aneinander gereiht) 3 LEDs in Serie mit einem Vorwiderstand die mit 12V betrieben werden. Das stellt dann klarerweise auch die kleinste Teileinheit dar. Für ein Segment kann man 15 - 20mA rechnen. Bei einem Meter also 0,3 bis 0,4A.





Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, das würde hinhauen



Ok, danke euch


----------



## moe (30. Januar 2017)

Funktioniert hat das gut. War allerdings damals in der Firma, jetzt komm ich nicht mehr so einfach an ne Lizenz. Von der Hochschule gibts nur Software aus dem Dreamspark Paket, und selbst das nur mit Halbjahreslizenz. 🙄

@Zeiss: Hast du was in die Richtung gelernt/studiert?


----------



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2017)

moe schrieb:


> @Zeiss: Hast du was in die Richtung gelernt/studiert?



Neee, ich mache es als Hobby.


----------



## Orka45 (15. April 2017)

Hey,

Ich hab ein Kurioses Problem 

Bei einem Sateliten Receiver für den Fernseher (mit Festplatte) hab ich eine 3.3V Rail am Netzteil welche beim Kaltstart (ich beziehe mich hier auf die Temperatur) nur 2.2-2.4 V Bringt, Pulsierend . Er startet deshalb nicht und das Pulsen kann man an der LED im Frontpanel sogar sehen.

so, Ich Fuchs hab mir gedacht, wiso fährt das Teil nach einer Halben Stunde hoch und geht dann den Rest vom Tag. 
Gedanke war. es liegt an der Temperatur im Netzteil. Also hab ich den Föhn genommen und mit heißluft reingehalten. Siehe da keine 20 Sekunden später bootet er und die 3.3V Rail bringt mir ungesunde 3.6V...

Optisch ist kein Bauteildefekt zu erkennen, hat jemand eine Idee was daran Toast sein könnte ? Muss ja was sein das nur die 3.3V Rail betrifft.
 Ich kann jetzt ein paar Tage nichtmehr daran Schrauben und das Hilfe Forum für dieses Receivermodell ist auch seit einem halben Jahr Tod


----------



## moe (15. April 2017)

Hört sich nach nem defekten Halbleiterbauteil, sprich nem Transistor an. 
Je wärmer Halbleiter werden, desto besser leiten sie (Eigenleitung) - bis sie aufgrund zu hoher Temperatur (also zu hohem Stromfluss)  durchbrennen. Dabei müssen sie nicht zwangsläufig komplett defekt sein, sondern können ab einer gewissen Temperatur, wie in deinem Fall, trotzdem noch so Semi funktionieren. Riecht er denn nach Elektronik?

Bin jetzt aber auch kein Experte für sowas, ist nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## Orka45 (15. April 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Hört sich nach nem defekten Halbleiterbauteil, sprich nem Transistor an.
> Je wärmer Halbleiter werden, desto besser leiten sie (Eigenleitung) - bis sie aufgrund zu hoher Temperatur (also zu hohem Stromfluss)  durchbrennen. Dabei müssen sie nicht zwangsläufig komplett defekt sein, sondern können ab einer gewissen Temperatur, wie in deinem Fall, trotzdem noch so Semi funktionieren. Riecht er denn nach Elektronik?
> 
> Bin jetzt aber auch kein Experte für sowas, ist nur ne Vermutung.


Richen tut da nichts,

Dann werde ich mir mal die TO220 anschauen welche am Sekundär Kühlkörper hängen, da ist bestimmt einer auf der 3.3V Rail...


----------



## Zeiss (15. April 2017)

Könnte einer der Spannungswandler sein oder aber auch ein Kondensator oder eine Diode, die nicht komplett durchschaltet...

Es könnte vieles sein.

Achso, es muss nicht unbedingt ein 3,3v Wandler verbaut sein. Es werden oft beispielsweise die 1117-ADJ verbaut, wo man die Ausgangsspannung einstellt... Deswegen verfolge einfach die Leiterbahn vom Festplattenstecker zum Wandler, dann weißt Du, welcher das ist.


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. April 2017)

Es kann genauso gut auch eine kalte / defekte Lötverbindung sein die dann nach dem Erwärmen wieder besser Kontakt bekommt (oder auch entsprechend Fehler an Bonddrähten in Bauteilen). Es könnten aber auch Haarrisse in diversen bauteilen oder den Leiterzügen auf der Leiterplattte sein. 
Für einen Halbleiteerdefekt spricht das Verhalten eher nicht, weil in der regel sollten dann schwerere Funktionsstörungen auftreten. 
Ohnew Kentnisse der Netzteilschaltung ist es eher schwierig herauszufinden was nun genau für die 3,3V Schiene verantwortlich ist. Es könnte z.B.: auch ein Schaltnetzteil sein bei dem ein Controller merhere Ausgänge steuert. 
Je nach Controller kann das Pulsen am Anfang auch das vom Controller gehandhabte Verhalten bei Überlast sein. Kannst du Bilder von dem Netzteil machen (sofern auseinandergebaut auch vom Innenleben (Achtung, unter Umständen könnten hier noch hohe Spannungen auch noch eine gewsse zeit nach dem Entfernen des Steckers aus der Steckdose anliegen!)?


----------



## ebastler (26. April 2017)

Hab Mal wieder ein Bisschen was gebastelt 

Eine simple Steuerung für 6 LED Stripes, bzw in meinem Fall einen RGB Stripe, einen warmweißen und einen kaltweißen. 

Gesteuert werden sie über den Drehencoder oder (muss ich mir erst noch beibringen) über USB. Deshalb hab ich auch den Arduino mit einem ATMEGA32U4 verbaut, im Gegensatz zum ersten Lochraster-Test wo noch ein ATMEGA8 drauf war. Programmiert wird der direkt in avr-gcc, ich mag den Arduino Kram nicht.

Ganz schön viel zu lernen wenn man vorher nie mit Microcontrollern zu tun hatte.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2018)

Lang lang ist's her...
Ich versuche gerade eine Monoblock-Klima wieder ans Laufen zu bekommen. Problem: Der Kompressor läuft nicht an. Was ich bereits gemacht habe ist die kleinen Relays zu wechseln und das große testweise zu brücken. Ändert aber nichts. Die Steuerung ansich und die beiden Lüfter(wovon der untere eigentlich nur in Kombi mit dem Kompressor laufen sollte) gehen beide. Jemand noch ne Idee was ich machen/nachmessen könnte?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich Tipp drauf das der Kondensator hinüber ist, der ist zwingend zum Starten vom Kompressor nötig da er die Erregerspannung erzeugt wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab und ohne die Läuft der Motor nicht an, fast immer ist es der Kondensator der Hops geht bei solchen Motoren.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2018)

Hm, also der wäre ja dann noch einen Versuch wert:
Motorbetriebskondensator COMAR MKA450, 25uF/450V~, 6,3mm, 40x94mm


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2018)

Hast du die Spannung über dem Kondensator beim Starten mal gemessen?
Wenn die nicht annähernd auf Betriebsspannung kommt, ist der Kondensator hin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde erstmal den Druckschalter messen, ob der Durchgang hat. Wenn der keinen Durchgang hat ist der Kreislauf entweder leer oder der Schalter ist kaputt.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Oktober 2018)

Unwarscheinlich, er schrieb die Relais hatte er bereits gebrückt und damit den Druckmesser übersprungen, der klemmt ja nicht direkt an nem Relais sondern geht mindestens auf den 74H der dann ein SSR Schaltet ( der große Schwarze Klotz ist das SSR wo die Phase drauf geschalten wird ), Motor an Relais geht eh net direkt wegen der Induktiven last.  Ich geh aber mal stark von aus das die Spannung am SSR schon gemessen wurde wenn man schon dazu übergeht Relais zu brücken. Zu 90% gehen die Kondensatoren Hops bei Motoren die ne Erregungsspannung brauchen um anzulaufen.  
Wenn es dass nicht ist, wirds eh die Reglung sein dann könnte der 74H nen Schlag weg haben, oder nen Optokoppler usw.


----------



## Basti 92 (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, 



moe schrieb:


> Hast du die Spannung über dem Kondensator beim Starten mal gemessen?
> Wenn die nicht annähernd auf Betriebsspannung kommt, ist der Kondensator hin.



Bitte aufpassen, für mich sieht es an dem kondensator nach 230v netzspannung aus. Der kondensator sorgt für eine phasenverschiebung dass der motor in die richtige richtung dreht.
HIER NICHT MIT DEM MULTIMETER RANGEHEN. Spannung messen macht auch keinen sinn ihr müsstet die phasenverschiebung zwischeb den spannungen messen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Unwarscheinlich, er schrieb die Relais hatte er bereits gebrückt und damit den Druckmesser übersprungen, der klemmt ja nicht direkt an nem Relais sondern geht mindestens auf den 74H der dann ein SSR Schaltet ( der große Schwarze Klotz ist das SSR wo die Phase drauf geschalten wird ), Motor an Relais geht eh net direkt wegen der Induktiven last.  Ich geh aber mal stark von aus das die Spannung am SSR schon gemessen wurde wenn man schon dazu übergeht Relais zu brücken. Zu 90% gehen die Kondensatoren Hops bei Motoren die ne Erregungsspannung brauchen um anzulaufen.
> Wenn es dass nicht ist, wirds eh die Reglung sein dann könnte der 74H nen Schlag weg haben, oder nen Optokoppler usw.


Der Druckschalter ist aber laut Schaltplan in Reihe mit dem Kompressormotor geschaltet und nimmt dem Neutral weg. Eine 5 Sekunden Durchgangsmessung kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2018)

Druckschalter sollte eigentlich auch ein Fehlersignal von der Steuerung ergeben. Den hab ich rein mechanisch aber auch noch nicht gefunden. Spannung am Kondensator prüfen kann ich natürlich machen, wobei das dann wohl vom Defektfall abhängt ob man nicht vielleicht doch eine messen kann.
@Basti: Wo das Problem beim Multimeter für Netzspannung liegt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Den Messbereich gibt es her, die Prüfspitzen sind ausreichend isoliert und "Elektrofachkraft" bin ich auch (wenn auch als solche nicht im Beruf tätig).


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2018)

Er hat wahrscheinlich Angst das du so ein 2,99€ Multi hast, was jeden Moment explodieren könnte.  Ich messe ständig an 400V+ mit einem Multimeter und das geht super. Man sollte nur nicht zufällig im 10A Modus die Spitzen dranhalten...


----------



## dekay55 (22. Oktober 2018)

Und dann gibt es ja auch noch Shunt Wiederstände. Allein den Kondensator Durchmessen wird nix bringen, die Kapazität muss auch stimmen, am einfachsten is das Teil zu Tauschen es kost ja net die Welt. 
@Oldstyle ganz so unrecht hat TheBadFrag allerdings nicht muss ich zugeben, als Redudantes Sicherheitssystem wär das Logischste das der Druckschalter ein Magnetschalter ist der direkt im Nulleiter vom Motor drinne hängt und komplett unabhängig von der Steuerung ist.


----------



## Zeiss (5. November 2018)

*Lötstation*

Tagchen,

nachdem meine Lötstation nun komplett kein Bock mehr hat, muss eine Neue her...

Ich schwanke im Moment zwischen Ersa RDS80 (135€) und einer Ersa i-CON pico (144€). Der Vorteil der pico wäre ein dünneres und weicheres Kabel zum Handstück und schöne Lötspitzen, vor allem für SMD.

Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2018)

Ich liebe meine Weller WS81. Irgendwann gab es mal das Set mit PU81, WSP80 und WDH10 für 200€. 
Scheint aber einmalig gewesen zu sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. November 2018)

TS100. Ich liebe das Ding. Ich will nie mehr zur "alten" Technik zurück, wo die Spitze und das Heizelement getrennt sind. Wenn ich jetzt mit einer "alten" Lötstation löte, dann denke ich mir nur:"Wie hast du das die ganzen Jahre damit gemacht?" 

Als ganze Station gibts die Dinger von Hakko oder JBC. Selbst die billigen China Klone der Hakkos mit integriertem Heizelement sind noch 500x besser als die Technik mit getrennter Spitze.


----------



## Zeiss (5. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine Weller WS81. Irgendwann gab es mal das Set mit PU81, WSP80 und WDH10 für 200€.
> Scheint aber einmalig gewesen zu sein.



So viel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben... hmm... und digital sollte sie schon sein.


----------



## ich558 (9. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand kurz helfen. Die Spannung am Widerstand R5 soll berechnet werden. Denke ich hab hier einen Fehler.......


----------



## moe (10. Dezember 2018)

Habe mich gerade dran versucht, bin aber kläglich gescheitert. Das erste Semester ist nu doch schon ne Weile her. 

Sag mal bitte Bescheid, wenn du die Lösung hast.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich würds ja mal probieren aber ich kann es nicht lesen.


----------



## Poulton (11. Dezember 2018)

Mal eine Verständnisfrage zu Polymer Kondensatoren als Ersatz für normale Elkos auf Mainboards im CPU-Bereich: Ich lese immer, dass man bei Einsatz dieser, die uf zwischen 1/2 bis 2/3 sein sollte. Ist das eine Kann-Regel oder sollte man das so handhaben, weil es ansonsten bei Einsatz von Polycaps mit gleichem uf-Wert wie die ersetzten Elkos, es zu Problemen kommen kann?

Um es an einem Beispiel festzumachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich diese sechs Stück auf meinem K8N, 1:1 gegen Polycap mit den gleichen uF-Werten tauschen würde, könnte es da Probleme geben, die z.B. bei welchen mit nur 820 oder 680uF nicht auftreten?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann mir spontan keine Erklärung denken warum man die Kapazität zwingend reduzieren sollte. Klingt eher nach einer Sparmaßnahmen weil die "Solid Caps" nicht so schnell altern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2018)

So alt wie das Board aussieht haben die bestimmt schon ein paar Stunden auf der Uhr.  Ich würde genau die gleichen reinmachen, die halten dann nochmal so lange. Bis dahin wird das Board mit Sicherheit nicht mehr genutzt.


----------



## Poulton (11. Dezember 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann mir spontan keine Erklärung denken warum  man die Kapazität zwingend reduzieren sollte. Klingt eher nach einer  Sparmaßnahmen weil die "Solid Caps" nicht so schnell altern.


Lesen kann man das u.a. hier und anderswo:


> Another characteristic of polymer capacitors is their lower ESR (*E*quivilant *S*eries *R*esistance), which, in DC-DC conversion circuits like a motherboard’s CPU VRM (*V*oltage *R*egulating *M*odule), allows them to filter more ripple with a lower capacitance (μF) value than traditional electrolytic capacitors.


Nur kann ich mir daraus nicht wirklich meine oben genannte Frage erklären.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So alt wie das Board aussieht haben die bestimmt schon ein paar Stunden auf der Uhr.   Ich würde genau die gleichen reinmachen, die halten dann nochmal so  lange. Bis dahin wird das Board mit Sicherheit nicht mehr  genutzt.


Auf dem Board und einem anderen, habe ich schon welche gegen Panasonic FR getauscht. Es warten auch noch drei weitere und eine Grafikkarte...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2018)

ESR ist besser und deshalb kommt man mit weniger Kapazität aus für die selbe Glättungswirkung. Mit dem selben Wert wäre sie dann aber noch besser.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde auch nicht warum man mit der Kapazität runtergehen sollte... Auch wenn ESR niedriger ist, würde ich bei der angeforderten Kapazität bleiben. Die 1500µF ist schon mal eine Ansage...


----------



## dekay55 (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht Warum man die Überhaupt tauschen sollte, wenn man den Text auch mal richtig liest bringt das auch kein Vorteil, es ist vielmehr so das es damals einfach ne Reihe von Kondensatoren gab wo verunreintes Elektrolyt verwendet wurde und das dazu führte das die Kondensatoren nicht diese Werte erreichen die sie erreichen sollten, was z.b die Hitzebeständigkeit angeht so kocht das zeug viel früher und bringt nen Elko zum Explodieren oder aufblähen.  Bei Mainboards mit den betroffenen Elkos tauscht man daher aus, und um eben die Kosten zu Reduzieren greift man hier einfach auf billigste Solid Caps zurück, den so nen richtig guter low ESR Kondensator mit nem sehr niedrigen Innenwiderstand ist weitaus Teurer als nen Solid Cap, da stehen 3-4€ gegen 30-40cent. 
Achja kleines Stichwort, Innenwiederstand  bevor man jetzt einfach mal an ner Schaltung rumbastelt sollte man die Schaltung vorher verstehen und dann nachrechnen ob man wirklich lieber nen billigen Solid Cap nimmt oder nen Gescheiten Elko. So Schnell gehen die nämlich nicht kaputt, ich hab Messverstärker von 95 mit den Original Elkos und die Teile funzen nach wie vor bis auf 8 stellen hinter dem Komma genau ( z.b bei µVolt und µAmpere gegen gemessen mit nem geeichten Messgerät )


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2018)

Das die Dinger schon hopps sind hatte ich vorausgesetzt. Wenn nicht gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.


----------



## ich558 (16. Dezember 2018)

Kann man doch gut lesen geht nur um den ersten Punkt 

Also wenn man die Stromquelle in eine Spannungsquelle umwandelt steht im Zähler R1 R3 R5 Iq was richtig wäre. Ich weiß nur nicht warum ich dies umwandeln muss bzw wie man auf das Ergebnis kommt wenn mans nicht macht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Makita TS 100 Adapter mit XT60 Stecker. 

Die 2x 5V 2,1A USB sind auch noch voll funktionstüchtig. Endlich einfach mobil löten.


...achso falls das jemand nachbauen will... Der Makita USB Adapter hat nur die "kurze" Kontaktplatte, die nur 2 Kontakte im Akku verbindet und nicht alle 4. Der Umbau mit XT60 Stecker ist also nur für Geräte mit geringer Stromaufnahme geeignet. Die "lange" Kontaktplatte gibts z.B. bei der Kaffeemaschine.


----------



## dekay55 (11. August 2019)

Ach hier gibts ja garkein gefällt mir Button. 

Ich bau mir die Akkus selbst die ich brauch , für meinen TS100 muss öfter mal nen Lipo Pack herhalten, allerdings mit XT90 Stecker ( einfach weil meine ganzen RC Autos XT90 haben, daher hab ich auch zig Lipos hier )


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2019)

Ich hab nen ganzen haufen Makita Akkus rumliegen, die sind echt billig und haben schon nen BMS drin. Da war diese Kombination unausweichlich.  Ich meine 56€ für 18V 5Ah(10x INR18650 2500mAh) + BMS + Polycarbonatgehäuse fertig zusammengebaut....das bekomme ich nicht selber hin für den Kurs.


----------



## dekay55 (12. August 2019)

Och geht schon sofern man nicht die Arbeitszeit als Kosten mit einbezieht  Aber Polycarbonat ? Bist du dir sicher eigentlich sollte das ABS sein. 
Ich hab einmal nen Kompletten Akku gebaut ( 12s18P mit 19Kw  aus 216  INR18650 25T ) für den hab ich tatsächlich nen Gehäuse aus Polycarbonat gefräst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gut ich glaub da merkt man das mich wohl etwas günstiger an die Zellen rankomme, die Masse macht es halt aus, und das Teuerste in den Akkus sind die Zellen. Wobei das Polycarbonat so schweineteuer ist das bei meinem Akku das Gehäuse samt Arbeitszeit Teurer war als die 216 Zellen


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2019)

Ja 100% sicher das es Polycarbonat ist. Die Werkzeuge selber sind aus ABS oder Polyamid/Glasfaser.

Haha was ein Monsterakku.  Vor diesen Riesenakkus habe ich immer größten Respekt, seitdem ich mal so einen explodieren gesehen habe.

Online war das günstigste Angebot 3€ pro Zelle. Für 26€ bekomme ich den Rest auf keinen Fall, selbst wenn ich den Versand nicht mitrechne.


----------



## dekay55 (12. August 2019)

Das ist interessant das Makita das Polycarbonat benutzt, da muss ich mal drauf achten das nächste mal, ja dieser Monster Akku, ich war auch froh als der endlich beim Kunden war, das schon extrem Brutal was da an Power anliegt, in dem Ladezustand der Zellen als ich den gebaut hab lagen da am Ende 400 Ampere bei 42 Volt an. Das kann einen schon ganz ganz schnell umbringen, wurde mir besonders mal wieder klar als das passiert ist :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sekunden Bruchteil paar Gram Kupfer und Nickel verdampft, aber ey meine Zellenverbindung und die Sammelschiene haben gehalten Krasser kann man wohl kein Stress Test machen.  Der Akku is übrigens Wasserdicht, da ging mir die Muffe das ding im Wasser zu versenken obwohl ich das Gehäuse zig mal getestet hab vorher. 

Aber ja bei 3€ die Zelle is das klar,  im Einzelhandel sag ich ja wird das kaum möglich sein, und in Anbetracht das es wirklich Polycarbonat is, ist das wirklich sehr Günstig für ein Endkunden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2019)

Machste nen bischen Kontaktspray auf deine Verbindung, dann geht das schon wieder.


----------



## Gary94 (13. August 2019)

Hello!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tipps geben,

ich hab einen AC Stromkreis mit etwa 12-15V und der wird geschlossen wenn jemand einen Taster drückt (Klingeltaster)

Jetzt möchte ich parallel dazwischen einen Optokoppler hängen um damit einen anderen Stromkreis zu schalten.

Das Problem ist jedoch dass ich an der einen Seite AC hab (Klingel) und auf der anderen Seite einen esp8266 (DC)

Gibts solche Optokoppler überhaupt? Ich hab nur sowas gefunden. Bin irgendwie nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Wär super wenn ihr mich da in die richtige Richtigung leiten könntet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2019)

Einfach nen Gleichrichter dazwischen und schon hast du DC.  ...so würde ich das machen...

...btw ich würde Klingeltrafos immer in Gleichstrom nehmen, dann rattert der Türöffner nicht, sondern klackt nur leise.


----------



## dekay55 (14. August 2019)

Mit nem Optokopler bist du falsch. Was am einfachsten Funktionieren würde ist nen Hall Geber der die AC Spannung detektiert und dann schaltet, musst halt bisl Programmieren um nen klares Signal rauszufiltern, oder kaufst dir gleich nen fertiges Modul das Digital schaltet, die teile gibt es ja in jeden arduino starter set   Oder haust nen Gleichrichter dran, oder transformierst die Spannung runter oder oder oder. Optokopler solltest aber trotzdem nutzen um den ESP zu schützen und zur Galvanischen Trennung.


----------



## Gary94 (14. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach nen Gleichrichter dazwischen und schon hast du DC.  ...so würde ich das machen...
> 
> ...btw ich würde Klingeltrafos immer in Gleichstrom nehmen, dann rattert der Türöffner nicht, sondern klackt nur leise.



Ja das ist mir natürlich auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, aber wenn die Klingel mit AC läuft und der Trafo auch dann kann ich doch nicht plötzlich irgendwo im Stromkreis Strom Gleichrichten oder? Was würde denn dann mit anderen Verbrauchern passieren?

Türöffner hab ich nicht, geht mir rein um den Stromkreis zum Krachmacher.



dekay55 schrieb:


> *Mit nem Optokopler bist du falsch.* ...
> 
> ... *Optokopler solltest aber trotzdem nutzen* um den ESP zu schützen und zur Galvanischen Trennung.




Das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn 

Nein ich denke ich bin beim Optokoppler goldrichtig. Alternativ vielleicht sogar ein Relais verwenden, denn das kann üblicherweise AC oder?


----------



## dekay55 (14. August 2019)

Das war mir klar das du darin keinen Sinn verstehst, du solltest dich mit Elektronik mehr Konfrontieren dann hättest es kapiert und es macht durchaus sinn. 

Nen Optokopler ist dem sinn die Falsche Anwendung weil der nur zur Galvanischen Trennung von Signalleitungen gedacht ist, aber nicht für Stromführende Leitungen.   

Du musst erstmal aus der Stromführenden Leitung nen Signal rausfrimmeln das der ESP verarbeiten kann, und da benutzt man ein Optokopler zur Galvanischen Trennung. Aber für das was du vorhast taugt nen reiner Optokopler garnix weil du mit dem nicht das Signal erzeugen kannst was du brauchst.  Vielleicht solltest du dir mal nen Aufbau von nem Optokopler anschauen um zu verstehen das es nicht geht.

Man könnte auch was machen mit Induktion, gibt ja extra Trafos dafür.  Was du aber immer machen musst, irgendwie das Signal glätten du hast vom Wechselstrom vermutlich die 50hz drin.     Ja  nen  Gleichrichter wirklich spitze   Der aggiert auch nur als Verbraucher. Überleg mal kurz logisch, wie viel Geräte an der Steckdose hast du mit nem Gleichrichter drinne ? Und wie ist nen Gleichrichter aufgebaut.


----------



## Gary94 (14. August 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nen Optokopler ist dem sinn die Falsche Anwendung weil der *nur* zur Galvanischen Trennung von Signalleitungen gedacht ist, aber nicht für Stromführende Leitungen.



Eben nicht nur.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Du musst erstmal aus der Stromführenden Leitung nen Signal rausfrimmeln das der ESP verarbeiten kann, und da benutzt man ein Optokopler zur Galvanischen Trennung. Aber für das was du vorhast taugt nen reiner Optokopler garnix weil du mit dem nicht das Signal erzeugen kannst was du brauchst.  Vielleicht solltest du dir mal nen Aufbau von nem Optokopler anschauen um zu verstehen das es nicht geht.



Und ob der was taugt.
Jemand schließt den Stromkreis -> Optokoppler LED geht an, überträgt das Lichtsignal (Eingang). Auf der anderen Seite (Ausgang) empfängt ein Fototransistor das Licht und schaltet durch. Dort hängt mein esp dran und wir resetted.

Garkein Problem


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. August 2019)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir natürlich auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, aber wenn die Klingel mit AC läuft und der Trafo auch dann kann ich doch nicht plötzlich irgendwo im Stromkreis Strom Gleichrichten oder? Was würde denn dann mit anderen Verbrauchern passieren?
> 
> Türöffner hab ich nicht, geht mir rein um den Stromkreis zum Krachmacher.


Der Gleichrichter muss auch parallel zur Klingel. Jedes mal wenn es dingdongdingdong macht kommt dann aus dem Gleichrichter eine DC Spannung deiner Wahl raus, die du als Highpegel zum Steuern nutzen kannst.

In Reihe mit dem Klingelknopf darf nur die Klingel sein und keine anderen Sachen, sonst klingelt es nicht mehr. 

AC 6-32V zu DC 12V Power Supply Converter Gleichrichter Module GW  | eBay billiger als 1€ hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Gary94 (15. August 2019)

Perfekt, danke dir!

Dann werde ich das ganz mal zusammenbasteln.


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

App Eletro ,

- Kontakte und  Schalter reinigen 

was nimmt ihr  heute zum reinigen von  Kontakten ?


ich hatte früher immer Video   Spray benutzt weil das  keine Rückstände hinterlässt das  gibt es seit einer  weile nicht  mehr zu  kaufen ,seit dem behelfe ich mich mit  Spiritus   was auch ganz  gut funktioniert .

Ganz früher  hatte ich    mal dieses spezielle Kontakt    Spray benutzt 
das hatte immer   die Probleme verschlimmbessert .


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. August 2019)

Die Sprays kann man direkt in die Tonne kloppen, funktionieren eh nicht. Das einzige was wirklich hilft ist mechanisch reinigen oder neu machen.


----------



## moe (23. August 2019)

Ich nehme dafür immer feine Stahlwolle o.ä. mit irgendwas lösendem, wie Waschbenzin oder Alkohol. Lässt sich auch gut um die Spitze einer Pinzette wickeln, wenn's mal eng zugeht. Bei wenig benutzten und stark beanspruchten Teilen danach bisschen Kontaktfett dran und gut is.


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

- Kontakte und Schalter reinigen 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Sprays kann man direkt in die Tonne kloppen, funktionieren eh nicht. Das einzige was wirklich hilft ist mechanisch reinigen oder neu machen.



Ich weiß das man das mit den  Sprays vergessen kann , 
was aber  immer gut Funktioniert hatte war das Video  Spray das   zum 
reinigen der Video Kopftrommel gedacht war , das hatten   damals auch  viele andere bestätigt die basteln/reparieren .
Man kann nicht immer was tauschen also das mit Spiritus funktioniert  hier Allgemein ganz  gut , damit habe ich schon einige Kontakte wieder frei bekommen    nur blöd ist halt das man Spiritus nicht sprühen kann und manchmal schwer an schlecht zugängliche stellen kommt .

Mit dem Kontakt Problemen  habe ich auch  oft auch mit besseren HDMI Kabeln nach  einer weile machen die Stecker Probleme mit dem Kontakt ,   Spiritus  rein,  Stecker rein raus etwas warten Fehler ist weg .
Mit Spiritus bekommt man oxidierte Kontakte wieder sauber nur blöd halt man das es nicht sprühen kann .


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

moe schrieb:


> oder Alkohol.  .



Spiritus ist Alkohol


----------



## Inzersdorfer (23. August 2019)

Isopropanol

https://www.amazon.de/isopropanol-spray/s?k=isopropanol+spray


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

ich mach das weiter mit Spiritus  , diesen Kauf Kontakt  Sprys  traue  ich nicht  und teuer ist es auch noch ,
schade das man die Einweg Spritzen so nicht mehr kaufen kann , so was hatte ich mal benutzt, darein Spiritus vorne wo die Nadel drauf kommt einen kleinen flexiblen Schlauch   kam ich  super Gut auch an schlecht zugänglichen Stellen gut ran  .


----------



## keinnick (23. August 2019)

Wieso sollte man keine Einwegspritzen mehr kaufen können?


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man keine Einwegspritzen mehr kaufen können?



Meine mal gehört zu haben das die nicht  mehr verkauft werden dürfen wegen diesem Drogen  Kram?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. August 2019)

So ein Quatsch ... Einwegspritzen gibt es auf die Schnelle in jeder Apotheke zu kaufen!


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. August 2019)

Gibts sogar im Vorratspack auf Amazon.


----------



## dekay55 (23. August 2019)

Spiritus is ungeeignet wegen den beigesetzen Bitterstoffen. 

Isopropanol ist eigentlich das mittel der Wahl wenn es bei Elektronik um Reinigen geht,  Wenn es rein um Kontakte geht, vorallem jene die auch Feuchtigkeit ausgesetzt sind, dann ist WD40 das mittel der Wahl. 

WD40 im übrigen is kein Schmierstoff oder zum Schmieren, es ist tatsächlich nämlich nen Kontaktspray zum Reinigen und zur Wasserverdrängung. 
WD Steht für : Water Displacement und 40 steht für die 40te Formel.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2019)

Ich benutze WD40 im Prinzip nur als Rostlöser.
Kontakte reinigen, wenn es geht mechanisch.
Ansonsten Bremsenreiniger wenn kein Kunststoff in der Nähe ist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Meine mal gehört zu haben das die nicht  mehr verkauft werden dürfen wegen diesem Drogen  Kram?


Und wegen der vielen Suizidenten dürfen auch keine Messer mehr verkauft werden!


----------



## moe (24. August 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Spiritus is ungeeignet wegen den beigesetzen Bitterstoffen.
> 
> Isopropanol ist eigentlich das mittel der Wahl wenn es bei Elektronik um Reinigen geht, [...]



Deswegen hab ich Alkohol geschrieben. 
Bremsenreiniger nehme ich ebenfalls gerne, wenn nix anfälliger in der Nähe ist. Löst auch so gut wie alles.


----------



## Gary94 (27. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> AC 6-32V zu DC 12V Power Supply Converter Gleichrichter Module GW  | eBay billiger als 1€ hab ich nicht gefunden.



Ich jetzt doch schon 

Hab mir so einen Brückengleichrichter mal selbst zusammengebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert optimal, die Version die jetzt im Einsatz ist hat auch noch einen 100 µF Kondensator drinnen um den pulsierenden Gleichstrom zu glätten.
Aber selbst ohne Kondensator ist das eigentlich kein Thema.

Nettes kleines Projekt, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. August 2019)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## moe (9. November 2019)

Moin!
Hat jemand hier zufällig schon mal nen HP Laptop-Akku aus der Precision-Serie geöffnet und kann mir sagen wie die verklebt sind? Finde da im Netz mal so gar nix dazu.
Versuche gerade, den so zerstörungsfrei wie möglich auf zu bekommen, damit ich die Zellen tauschen kann. Habs bisher mit alten Kreditkarten und Plektren versucht, aber nicht mal warm machen hilft..


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. November 2019)

Hallo!
Was muss man beim Kauf von Steckdosen bzw. Lichtschaltern beachten (oder gibts da keine schlechten Hersteller) und was haltet ihr von einer PCE Wolf Gasbrennwerttherme CGB-2-20?


----------



## compisucher (25. November 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Was muss man beim Kauf von Steckdosen bzw. Lichtschaltern beachten (oder gibts da keine schlechten Hersteller) und was haltet ihr von einer PCE Wolf Gasbrennwerttherme CGB-2-20?



Ist ja alles bzgl. Schutzklassen usw. genormt = Mindeststandard.
Bleib bei einem Großserienhersteller mit einer gewissen Nachkaufgarantie z. B. Kopp, Gira oder Busch-Jäger (nehme ich immer), achte auf IP Klasse (wo auch immer du Steckdosen einbauen möchtest), Feuchtraum bedürfen anderen Schutz (mind. IP44), eine Serie verwenden.
Normalerweise haste bestimmte Kabelquerschnitte, die im Wohnungsbau auch standardisiert sind.

Und Achtung: (Haupt-) Sicherung = aus, bevor du nur in die Nähe eines Kabels kommst, sonst böses Aua!

Brennwerttherme = keinen Plan, habe Pelletsheizung...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und Achtung: (Haupt-) Sicherung = aus, bevor du nur in die Nähe eines Kabels kommst, sonst böses Aua!


Und wer sagt dir dann das der Strom weg ist?  Bevor man an irgendwas mit Strom drangeht misst man allpolig auf Spannungsfreiheit und sichert gegen wiedereinschalten! Nicht nur beim Haus, sondern auch beim Auto, Boot und was auch immer tötliche Spannung hat.


----------



## moe (26. November 2019)

Eigentlich haben meine Vorposter alles gesagt.
Kann dir auch nur raten keinen Billigmüll, sondern Markenware von nem großen Hersteller zu kaufen. Natürlich drauf achten, wo die montiert werden und dementsprechend auswählen.


> (oder gibts da keine schlechten Hersteller)


Im Netz gibts leider für jede Preisklasse nen Vertreter.

Da du wohl Laie auf dem Gebiet bist kann ich dir ebenfalls nur raten, aufzupassen was du da tust und mit Sinn und Verstand vorzugehen. Mach auf jeden Fall die Sicherung raus bevor du an die Elektrik gehst und überprüf das auch mit nem Messgerät oder wenigstens mit einem dieser schäbigen Soffittenschraubendreher den du vorher an ner funktionierenden Steckdose getestet hast. Will grundsätzlich niemanden empfehlen, sich auf so ein Teil zu verlassen, aber besser als nichts ist es allemal.

Was hast denn vor?


----------

